# رواية عزازيل هل هي جهل بالتاريخ أم تزوير للتاريخ؟  ردا على رواية عزازيل للدكتور يوسف زيدان  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رواية عزازيل هل هي جهل بالتاريخ أم تزوير للتاريخ؟  ردا على رواية عزازيل للدكتور يوسف زيدان  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*رواية عزازيل **هل هي جهل بالتاريخ** أم تزوير للتاريخ؟*​ *ردا على رواية عزازيل **للدكتور يوسف زيدان*​ *القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*​ *كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية بمسطرد*​ 
*الفهرس*
*مقدمة*
*الفصل الأول: د يوسف زيدان وخدعة المخطوطات وعزازيل  والراهب*
*الفصل الثاني: د يوسف زيدان ونقله فكرة الرواية عن رواية المؤرخ  الإنجليزي تشارلز كنجزلي*
*الفصل الثالث: رواية عزازيل هل هي إبداع فني أم ازدراء  للمسيحية؟*
*الفصل الرابع: هل هناك لاهوت عربي يرفض الإيمان بلاهوت  المسيح؟*
*الفصل الخامس: أحداث الإسكندرية كما ذكرها د يوسف زيدان هل هي جهل  بالتاريخ أم تزوير للتاريخ؟*

*مقدمة الكتاب*
نشر الدكتور يوسف زيدان أستاذ الفلسفة الإسلامية والباحث المتخصص في  التراث العربي والمخطوطات رواية عزازيل التي أثارت ضجة ولا تزال! وجعل موضوعها هو  نقد الفترة المسيحية من تاريخ الإسكندرية التي كان البابا كيرلس عامود الدين (412 –  444م)، هو موجهها وقائده ومحرك الأحداث فيه، وأيضاً سابقة البابا ثاوفيلس. وقد صور  فيها، د زيدان، كنيسة الإسكندرية ب " *الكنيسة التي أظلمت العالم* "!! ووصف  بطريركها، البابا كيرلس، بالقاسي المتجبر غليظ القلب " *كيرلس .. عجلت الآلهة  بنهاية أيامه السوداء، لقد جعل المدينة كئيبة كالخراب منذ تولى أمرهم* "!! والذي  يمسك بين يديه بإطراف الدنيا والآخرة " *وبدا لي كيرلس مقبلا علي الإمساك بإطراف  السماوات والأرض* "!! ووصف أصوات كهنتها ورهبانها من خلال أحدهم ب "* فحيح  الأفاعي، وكانت لهجته لاذعة كلسع العقارب *"! و " *إنهم يتكاثرون حولنا  كالجراد، يملأون البلاد مثل لعنة حلت بالعالم *"! وبالقساة النهمين الذي يكاد  اللحم أن ينفرز من أبدانهم الضخمة النهمة! وأن الدين لا يكون بالنسبة لهم دينا إلا  إذا كان يناقض العقل والمنطق! وأن البابا حرض على قتل الفيلسوفة الوثنية هيباتيا  انتقاما منها! وأنه اضطهد اليهود وطردهم من الإسكندرية تجبرا! وجعل د زيدان الخلاص  بالنسبة لبطل روايته الراهب في اللهو وممارسة الجنس مع الساقطات وإلقاء الصليب  أرضاً والتخلص من زي الرهبنة؟! وأن العودة إلى الجنة المفقودة التي فقدها بعد أن  انفتحت عينيه وعرف الشهوة الجنسية تتحقق فقط في العودة لممارسة الجنس الذي يحقق له  السعادة والخلود!
كما زعم أن الهراطقة هم الذين كانوا على صواب وأن أتباع كنيسة  الإسكندرية هم الهراطقة!! كما صورهم كأبطال الرواية والذين كانوا يمثلون الخير  والحب والجمال! في حين صور كنيسة الإسكندرية ورجالها بالأشرار وممثلو الشر في  العالم!!
ونادى بنظرية غريبة، لم يقل بها أحد قبله؛ وهي نظرية اللاهوت العربي،  والتي تقول أن الهراطقة من أمثال آريوس ونسطور وبولس السموساطي كانوا عرباً! وأن  لاهوتهم كان أقرب للاهوت الإسلامي، وجعلهم كمسلمين قبل الإسلام ومتحدثين بالقرآن  قبل القرآن! بل وقال أن علم الكلام هو تطور لعلم اللاهوت المسيحي  العربي!
وبرغم زعمه أن ما كتبه هو مجرد رواية وإبداع فني، فقد أكد د زيدان في كل  أحاديثه الصحفية والتلفزيونية، وفي البحث الذي قدمه في مؤتمر القبطيات الأخير، أن  كل ما جاء في الرواية هو حقيقي! سواء الأحداث أو الوقائع أو الشخصيات باستثناء  شخصية البطل هيبا التي رسمها من خياله!
كما زعم أن عزازيل هو الشيطان وأن الإنسان هو الذي أخترعه، أي الشيطان،  ليبرر به الشرور والخطايا التي يفعلها!! وأن الله هو نقيض عزازيل وأن الإنسان الذي  خلق شخصية عزازيل خلق شخص الله، الذي وصفه بالمألوه، ليبرر به وجوده والخير الذي  فيه!
والسؤال الآن هو؛ هل ما ادعاه د يوسف زيدان صحيح؟! وهل ما كتبه في  روايته يدل على معرفة كافية بالتاريخ؟! أم يدل على جهل بالتاريخ؟! أو يدل على أنه  يزور التاريخ؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: رواية عزازيل هل هي جهل بالتاريخ أم تزوير للتاريخ؟  ردا على رواية عزازيل للدكتور يوسف زيدان  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*الفصل الأول*​ *د يوسف زيدان*​ *وخدعة المخطوطات وعزازيل والراهب*​ 
*تبدأ الرواية بخدعة من الكاتب يزعم فيها أنه أكتشف مخطوطات سريانية  كتبها راهب مصري عاش في دير سرياني في القرن الخامس الميلادي وأنه قام بترجمتها  ونشرها إلى العربية! علما بأنه لا يعرف اللغة السريانية إلا شكلا فهو ليس من  المتخصصين حتى يترجم منها! ويدور محور الرواية كما سنرى على ثلاثة محاور رئيسية هي:  *
*(1) شخصية عزازيل أو الشيطان، كما صوره د يوسف زيدان، والذي نكتشف من  خلال حوارات الرواية أنه الأنا الداخلي أو عقل الإنسان الباطن وأنه موجه الرواية  ومحرك أحداثها والدافع والباعث على كتابتها، بل نكتشف أنه هو نفسه الدكتور يوسف  زيدان، كاتب الرواية، أو الأنا الداخلي له أو عقله الباطن حيث يقول، د  زيدان، في إهداء الرواية " لِكُلِّ امرئٍ شَيْطَانُهُ، حَتَّى أَنَا، غَيْرَ أَنَّ الله أعانني  عَلَيْهِ فَأَسْلَمَ.. "،  (حديثٌ شريف، رواه الإمام البخاري بلفظٍ قريب). ولكن يبدو  أن الدكتور يوسف زيدان تمكن منه شيطانه أو عزازيله فلم يستطع أن يتغلب عليه فغلبه وصور له بل فبرك له أحداث  الرواية!*
*(2) الراهب هيبا بطل الرواية الذي ابتدعه د زيدان والذي تتحرك الأحداث  حوله ويحركها والناطق بلسان الدكتور زيدان وأفكاره، والذي يحركه عزازيل أو شيطان  الدكتور زيدان طوال الرواية، فهو شخصية وهمية لا وجود تاريخي لها، وقد ابتدعه  الدكتور زيدان ليضع على لسانه كل أفكاره التي تسب الكنيسة المصرية ورجالها وتسيء  لأقدس عقائدها! وهذه الأفكار قدمها الدكتور زيدان في بحث مكتوب بعد نشر الرواية في  مؤتمر القبطيات الأخير، ولم ينكرها بل تمسك بها وزعم أنها نظريته  الخاصة!*
*(3) كنيسة الإسكندرية، والتي كتب الرواية أصلاً ليشوه صورتها ويصفها  بالقسوة والتخلف والظلام وقال أنها " الكنيسة التي أظلمت العالم "! وعلى  رأسها البابا ثاوفيلس البطريرك الثالث والعشرين (385 – 412م)، والبابا كيرلس الملقب  بعمود الدين البطريرك الرابع والعشرين (412 - 444م)، من سلسلة بطاركة الإسكندرية،  والذي وصفهما ب " ثاوفيلوس المهووس وخليفته الأشد هوسا كيرلس "! كما صور  رهبانها ورجال الدين فيها ب " الجراد، يأكلون كل ما هو يانع في المدينة، ويملئون  الحياة كآبة "!! والإيمان بالنسبة لهم " لا يكون إيمانا، إلا إذا كان يناقض  العقل والمنطق "!*

*1 - خدعة المخطوطات وخداع د زيدان: *
*ولكي يصل إلى أهدافه لجأ لحيلة أدبية غير مألوفة في الأدب العالمي بصفة  عامة والأدب العربي بصفة خاصة! فبدأ روايته بخدعه وحيلة يخدع بها القراء لكي يوهمهم  أن ما يقوله هو وثيقة تاريخية حقيقية، زعم فيها أنه اكتشف مخطوطات سريانية كتبها  راهب مصري عاش في دير سرياني في القرن الخامس الميلادي وأنه قام بترجمتها ونشرها  علما بأنه لا يعرف اللغة السريانية إلا شكلا وليس متخصصاً فيها لدرجة أن يترجم  منها! فالموضوع كله من تأليفه وخيالة! لذلك هاجمه كثير من النقاد والكتاب في الصحف!  لأنه كان يجب أن يقول منذ البداية أن هذه المخطوطات المزعومة هي محض خيال من  تأليفه! وقد تكررت هذه الخدعة مرة أخرى في تاريخ الأدب، حسبما اعتقد، عندما كتب  الكاتب الأسباني ميجيل دي  سرفانتس سافيدرا روايته الشهيرة المعروفة في الأدب العربي بدون كيشوت وفي الأسبانية  (دون كيخوتي دي لامنشا)، " الرجل الذي حارب طواحين الهواء "، سنة 1605م. والتي أعتمد فيها على مخطوطة ألفها كاتب مغربي. ولكن رواية  دون كيشوت هي رواية لبطل تمثل بالفرسان الجوالين وذلك بتقليدهم والسير على نهجهم حين يضربون في الأرض ويخرجون لكي  ينشروا العدل وينصروا الضعفاء، ويدافعوا عن الأرامل واليتامى والمساكين[1]، ولكن رواية دون كيشوت لم تتكلم في العقيدة  وتاريخها بل تتكلم عن بطل يمكن أن يوجد في أي مكان أو زمان، أما د يوسف زيدان، لم يعتمد في تزيف أو تلفيق ما اسماه بمخطوطات سريانية  على قصة كتبها غيره بل زعم أنه هو الذي اكتشف هذه المخطوطات وأوحى بأنها في حوزته!  وبرغم أنه كتب في بداية الكتاب أنها رواية إلا أنه لم يحاول ولم يفكر أن يقول أن  هذه المخطوطات المزعومة لا وجود لها في الحقيقة بل هي مجرد حيلة أدبية، كما أن  الشخص الذي يفترض أنه كتبها لا وجود له في التاريخ ولم يوجد أصلا إنما هو شخصية من  حبكة وخيال وإبداع د زيدان نفسه! بل وإمعانا في الخداع والتضليل زعم أن من كان يشرف  على التنقيبات الأثرية التي وجدت خلالها هذه المخطوطات المزعومة هو الأبُ الجليلُ  وليم كازاري، وحتى لا نجهد أنفسنا في البحث عنه لنسأله عن الحقيقة قال أنه لقي  مصيره المفجع المفاجئ (منتصف شهر مايو سنة 1997 الميلادية)!!*
*ولا أظن أنه جاء بهذا الاسم بمحض الصدفة بل، على ما أعتقد، أنه أختاره  عمداً ليوحي به إلى شيء مهم وهو جماعة الكازارس الذين وجدوا في فرنسا في نهاية  العصور الوسطى، الذين كانوا يؤمنون بإلوهية المسيح فقط ولا يؤمنون بتجسده واتخاذه  جسداً من مريم العذراء، والذين أشار إليهم كُتّاب الوثنية الإلحادية الحديثة من  أمثال ميشيل بيجنت  وريتشارد لي وهنري لنكولن كُتّاب رواية "  الكأس المقدس الدم المقدسة " ودان براون في روايته " شفرة دافنشي "  ولين بكنت وكليف برنس في كتابهما " كشف سر فرسان الهيكل: حراس سر  هوية المسيح الحقيقة! وغيرهم. وترجع  إشارته إل الكازارس باعتبارهم يتمسكون بالكتب الأبوكريفية التي أشار إليها كتاب هذه  الكتب الإلحادية وبنوا أهم أفكارهم على ما جاء بها، فقد وصفها د زيدان عدة مرات ب "  الأناجيل  المحرمة " والتي زعم أنها  كانت مع نسطور وراهبه المزعوم، وأن نسطور كان يتفاخر بوجودها معه!  في حين أن نسطور لم يستخدمها ولم يشر إليها مطلقا لأنها كتب  منحولة، كما سنبين في الفصل التالي.*
*وفيما يلي فقرات من هذه المقدمة: *
*"  يضمُّ هذا الكتابُ الذي أَوْصيتُ أن يُنشر بعد وفاتي، ترجمةً أمينةً  قَدْرَ المستطاع لمجموعة اللفائف (الرقوق) التي اكتُشفتْ قبل عشر سنوات بالخرائب  الأثرية الحافلة، الواقعة إلى جهة الشمال الغربي من مدينة حلب السورية، وهي الخرائب  الممتدة لثلاثة كيلومترات، على مقربةٍ من حوافِّ الطريق القديم الواصل بين مدينتيْ حلب وأنطاكية  العتيقتين اللتين بدأتا تاريخهما قبل التاريخ المعروف ... وقد وصلتنا هذه الرقوق  بما عليها من كتابات سُريانية قديمة (آرامية) في حالةٍ جيدةٍ، نادراً ما نجد مثيلاً  لها، مع أنها كُتبت في النصف الأول من القرن الخامس الميلادي، وتحديداً: قبل خمسٍ  وخمسين وخمسمائة وألف، من سنين هذا الزمان.*
*وكان المأسوفُ عليه، الأبُ الجليلُ وليم كازاري الذي أشرف بنفسه على  التنقيبات الأثرية هناك، وهناك لقي مصيره المفجع المفاجئ (منتصف شهر مايو سنة 1997  الميلادية) يرجِّح أن السِّرَّ في سلامة هذه اللفائف، هو جودة الجلود (الرقوق) التي  كُتبت عليها الكلماتُ، بحبرٍ فاحمٍ من أجود الأحبار التي استُعملت في ذاك الزمان  البعيد. علاوةً على حِفْظها في ذلك الصندوق الخشبي، محكم الإغلاق، الذي أودع فيه  الراهبُ المصريُّ الأصل هيبا ما دوَّنه من سيرةٍ عجيبة وتأريخٍ غير مقصود لوقائع  حياته القَلِقة، وتقلُّبات زمانه المضطرب.*
*وكان الأبُ كازاري يظن أن الصندوق الخشبي المحلَّى بالزخارف النحاسية  الدقيقة، لم يُفتح قطُّ طيلة القرون الماضية. وهو ما يدلُّ على أنه، عفا الله عنه،  لم يتفحَّص محتويات الصندوق بشكل جيد. أو لعله خشي أن يفرد اللفائف قبل معالجتها  كيميائياً، فتتقصَّف بين يديه. ومن ثَمَّ، فهو لم يلحظ الحواشي والتعليقات المكتوبة على أطراف الرقوق، باللغة العربية بقلمٍ نسخيٍّ دقيق، في حدود  القرن الخامس الهجري تقديراً. كتبها فيما يبدو لي، راهبٌ عربي من أتباع الكنيسة  الكلدانية (الأشورية) التي اتخذت النسطورية مذهباً لها، ولا يزال أتباعها يُعرفون  إلى اليوم بالنساطرة! ولم يشأ هذا الراهب المجهول أن يصرِّح باسمه. وقد أوردتُ في  هوامش ترجمتي، بعضاً من حواشيه وتعليقاته الخطيرة، ولم أورد بعضها الآخر لخطورته  البالغة .. وكان آخر ما كتبه هذا الراهب المجهول، على ظهر الرَّقِّ الأخير: سوف  أُعيد دفن هذا الكنز، فإن أوان ظهوره لم يأت بَعْدُ!*
*وقد أمضيتُ سبع سنين في نقل هذا النصِّ من اللغة السريانية إلى العربية.  غير أنني ندمتُ على قيامي بترجمة رواية الراهب هيبا هذه، وأشفقتُ من نشرها في  حياتي. خاصةً وقد حَطَّ بي عمري في أرض الوهن، وآل زماني إلى خَطِّ الزوال ..  والرواية في جملتها تقع في ثلاثين رَقَّاً، مكتوبة على الوجهين بقلمٍ سرياني سميك،  بحسب التقليد القديم للكتابة السريانية الذي يسميه المتخصصون الخط الأسطرنجيلى؛ لأن  الأناجيل القديمة كانت تُكتب به. وقد اجتهدتُ في التعرُّف إلى أية معلومات عن  المؤلِّف الأصلي، الراهب هيبا المصري، إضافةً لما رواه هو عن نفسه في روايته، فلم  أجد له أيّ خبرٍ في المصادر التاريخية القديمة. ومن ثم، فقد خَلَت المراجع الحديثة  من أيّ ذكرٍ له. فكأنه لم يوجد أصلاً، أو هو موجودٌ فقط في هذه (السيرة) التي بين  أيدينا. مع أنني تأكَّدتُ بعد بحوثٍ مطوَّلة  من صحةِ كُلِّ الشخصيات الكنسية، ودِقَّةِ كل الوقائع التاريخية التي أوردها في  مخطوطته البديعة هذه، التي كتبها بخطِّه الأنيق المنمَّق من دون إسرافٍ في زخرفة  الكلمات، وهو ما تُغرى به الكتابة السريانية القديمة (الأسطرنجيلية) الزخرفية  بطبعها.*
*وقد مكَّنني وضوحُ الخطِّ في معظم المواضع من قراءة النص بيسر، وبالتالي  ترجمته إلى العربية دون قلقٍ من قلق الأصل واضطرابه، مثلما هو الحال في معظم  الكتابات التي وصلتنا من هذه الفترة المبكرة .. ولا يفوتني هنا أن أشكرَ العلاَّمة  الجليل، كبير الرهبان بدير السريان بقبرص، لما أبداه من ملاحظاتٍ مهمة على ترجمتي،  وتصويبات لبعض التعبيرات الكنسية القديمة التي لم تكن لي أُلفة بها.*
*ولستُ واثقاً من أن ترجمتي هذه إلى العربية، قد نجحتْ في مماثلة لغة  النص السرياني بهاءً ورونقاً. فبالإضافة إلى أن السريانية كانت تمتاز منذ هذا الوقت  المبكر بوفرة آدابها وتطور أساليب الكتابة بها، فإن لغة الراهب هيبا وتعبيراته،  تعدُّ آيةً من آياتِ البيان والبلاغة. ولطالما أمضيتُ الليالي الطوال في تأمُّل  تعبيراته الرهيفة، البليغة، والصور الإبداعية التي تتوالى في عباراته، مؤكِّدةً  شاعريته وحساسيته اللغوية، وإحاطته بأسرار اللغة السريانية التي كتب بها  ".*
*ويختم مقدمته الطويلة هذه بكلمة " المترجم - الإسكندرية في 4 إبريل 2004  "! ليزيد في خداع القارئ ويجعله يظن أنه بالفعل أمام مخطوطات حقيقية!  وللأسف فقد كاد المؤلف أن ينجح في ذلك، فقال في حوارنا في برنامج العاشرة مساء  بقناة دريم الفضائية أن باحثة سريانية من سوريا طلبت منه بعض هذه الرقوق لتعمل  عليها رسالة دكتوراة! متصورة أن هناك مخطوطات حقيقية! بل وفي نفس الحلقة قال الفقيه  الدستوري الأستاذ يحي الجمل أنه تصور أن هذه المخطوطات المزعومة هي مخطوطات حقيقية!  ولكن ما كتب عن هذه الرواية في الجرائد والمجلات والنت والتي كتبنا فيها أكثر من  مقالة في مجلة روز اليوسف وجريدة صوت الأمة وعلى النت، وكذلك في برامج التلفزيون  التي شاركنا في اثنين منها كشفنا حقيقتها وأنها مجرد خدعة! بل وقد لامه الكثيرون  على أنه لم يقل في مقدمة الرواية أن هذه المخطوطات المزعومة غير حقيقية وأنها مجرد  حيلة أدبية.*

*2 – هيبا بطل الرواية أو راهب شيطان د يوسف زيدان وعزازيله:  *
*وضع الدكتور  زيدان شخصية الراهب هيبا، بطل الرواية، موضع خاص جداً، كمحرك الرواية والشخصية  المحورية فيها الذي تدور من حوله الأحداث ويدير الحوارات ويتكلم طوال الوقت بلسان  وفكر د زيدان ويعبر عما يريد أن يقوله. والذي قال من خلاله كل ما يريد قوله  والإساءة به للمسيحية! كما عبر به عن الصورة التي أراد أن يغرسها في ذهن القارئ وهي  صورة لمسيحية متعصبة لا وجود لها إلا في خياله! ووضع على لسانه ما أراد أن يشوه به  رجال الكنيسة الذين أراد أن يصورهم كقساة متجبرين لا يعرفون للرحمة أو الشفقة معنى  فلم يرحموا لا اليهود ولا الوثنيين! وقد صور د زيدان راهبة كمولود لأب وثني، طيب  ومسالم ورحيم، يمثل الخير والحب والجمال، يقوم بصيد السمك لتقديمه لكهنة معبد خنوم  الذي يقع عند الطرف الجنوبي لجزيرة الفنتين (فيله) الذين تركهم المؤمنون بديانتهم  التي هجرها أهلها وانضموا للمسيحية، بل والمحاصرين من المسيحيين الذين يصورهم  بالقتلة والوحوش وسافكي الدماء! وأم مسيحية تتآمر بصورة غير أخلاقية مع أهلها  المسيحيين لقتل زوجها! وقد وضعها المؤلف في صورة الشريرة القاسية التي لا تعرف للحب  وللرحمة وللعشرة الزوجية معنى! في مشهد يصور القتلة المتوحشين الذين يقتلون بلا  رحمة ولا شفقة وهم يهللون " بالترنيمة الشهيرة: المجد ليسوع المسيح،  والموتلأعداء الرب  "! هذا المشهد الذي علق بذهن هيبا طوال حياته!*
*فيقول د زيدان بلسان هيبا في حوار متخيل مع نسطور: " لم يكن البوح يوما  من صفاتي، ولا الاطمئنان لأحد. غير أني رحت ليلتها، احكي لنسطور عن معبد الإله خنوم  الذي يسقبل جريان النيل، عند الطرف الجنوبي من جزيرة الفتنين الواقعة جنوب مصر،  بالقرب من أسوان. حكيت له عن المهابة المعتقة والقدسية المبثوثة في إرجاء المعبد  وأسواره منذ قرون، وحكيت عن أبي الذي كان يحمل السمك كل يومين، للكهنة الحزانى  المتحصنين في المعبد منذ سنين. الكهنة المحصورين، المتحسرين على اندثار ديانتهم، مع  انتشار عقيدة المسيح. كان أبي يصحبني في قاربه، كلما زار المعبد ليقدم للكهنة نصف  ما علق في شباكه من سمك، خلال اليومين. كنا نذهب للمعبد خفية، وقت  الفجر.*
*لم استطع منع ما انفلت من دموعي، حين وصفت له فزعي المهول في ذاك الفجر  المروع، يوم كنت في التاسعة من عمري، فقد تربص بنا عوام المسيحيين عند المرسى  الجنوبي، القريب من بوابة المعبد. كانوا يختبئون خلف الصخور من قبل رسوّ القارب، ثم  هرولوا نحونا كأشباح فرت من قعر الجحيم. قبل أن نفيق من هول منظرهم، كانوا  قد وصلوا إلينا من مكمنهم القريب .. سحبوا أبي من قاربه وجروه على الصخور  ليقتلوه طعنا بالسكاكين الصدئة التي كانوا يخبئونها تحت ملابسهم الرثة. كنت  أزوم متحصنا بانكماشي في زاوية القارب، وكان أبي غير متحصن بشيء يصرخ تحت طعناتهم  مستغيثا بالإله الذي كان يؤمن به. كهنة خنوم أفزعتهم الأصوات التي شقت السكون،  فاصطفوا بأعلى سور المعبد ينظرون إلى ما يجرى تحتهم بوجل واضطراب .. كانوا يرفعون  أيديهم مبتهلين لآلهتهم مستصرخين! ما كانوا يدركون أن الآلهة التي يعبدونها. ماتت  منذ زمن بعيد. وان دعاءهم الفزع، لن يسمعه احد .. ولن يجبر أبي من أولئك  السفاحين أحدّ .. ولن يدرك عمق عذاباتي من بعد. ذاك الفجر أحدّ.*
*- يا مسكين. وهل اقترب الجهال يومها منك؟*
*ليتهم قتلوني لأستريح للأبد ... نظروا نحوى بعيون ذئاب قد ارتوت، وجاءوا  للقارب، فخطفوا مشنة السمك، وقذفوا بها في وجه بوابة المعبد المغلقة بإحكام، ثم  حملوا جثة أبي المتهرئة، فالقوا بها فوقها. اختلط دمه ولحمه وأسماكه بتراب الأرض  التي ما عادت مقدسة، ثم تملكتهم نشوة الظفر والارتواء، فتصايحوا وقد رفعوا أزرعتهم  الملطخة بدم أبي وراحوا وبأيديهم السكاكين الصدئة المضرجة بالدم، يلوحون في وجه  الكهنة المذعورين فوق السور00 مضوا من بعد ذلك متهللين مهللين بالترنيمة الشهيرة:  المجد ليسوع المسيح والموت لأعداء الرب .. المجد ليسوع المسيح، والموت لأعداء  الرب00 المجد ليسوع .. "[2].*
*ويقول أيضاً: " كيف تنمحي الذكريات .. أمي .. كيف ارتضت الزواج بواحد من  القتلة، أبي كان رجلا طيبا، لم أره ينهرها يوما، ولم يضربني قط. كان يأخذني ليلقي  شباكه في النيل من فوق الصخور البيضاوية، التي يعتقد أنها بيض سماوي مقدس هبط مع  ماء النيل، ليحمي الواقف عليه من التماسيح، التي هي أيضا مقدسة. كنت افرح بالأسماك  العالقة في شباكه، وكان يفرح لفرحي ... لماذا أمعنوا في قتله، علي هذا النحو؟00 يا  يسوع المسيح00 إنني اشعر بحرقة قلب العذراء ولوعتها عليك ... أحس بعمق عذاباتها،  يوم دقوا المسامير في يديك وقدميك المشبوحتين فوق الصليب. فانا مشبوح مثلك فوق صليب  الذكريات، وملتاع مثلها بحرقة الفقدان "[3].*
*ثم يأخذه  عمه المسيحي فيصير مسيحياً. بل ويجعل الرواية تبدأ بمولد هذا الراهب في جنوب مصر  سنة 391 ميلادية، وهى نفس السنة التي أُعلنت فيها المسيحية ديانةً رسميةً  للإمبراطورية الرومانية، موحياً بأن تحول الإمبراطورية إلى المسيحية هو تحول إلى  العنف والقوة والإرهاب الديني ونبذ الآخر! وهو هنا يتجاهل أكثر من ثلاثمائة سنة من  الاضطهاد الدموي الذي قاساه المسيحيون على أيدي اليهود والرومان بلا هوادة والذي  استشهد فيه آلاف بل عشرات الآلاف من المسيحيين عبر هذه السنين ودمرت فيه كنائسهم  وأحرق فيه الكثير من كتبهم وأرتد فيه الآلاف عن المسيحية بسبب شدة وقسوة هذا  الاضطهاد الدموي! كما تجاهل الخلفيات التاريخية والظروف التي أدت لأحداث العنف ولوى  عنق الحقيقة وحول المظلوم إلى ظالم والظالم إلى مظلوم! كما  سنرى.*
*وينهي أحداث  الرواية بمجمع أفسس المسكوني سنة 431م، الذي ناقش أفكار نسطور وحكم عليها بالهرطقة!  وكأن هذا المجمع هو سبب انحراف المسيحية وبداية عصور الظلام!*
*والسؤال  هنا؛ ما الذي جعل د زيدان يفعل ذلك؟ هل هو تأثره بالفكر الغربي الإلحادي كما يبدو  واضحا في الكثير من أقواله وما نسبه للمسيحية من أفكار لا أساس لها من الصحة، كما  سنبين؟ أم كونه أستاذا للفلسفة الإسلامية، والفلسفة تعتمد بالدرجة الأولى على دراسة  أفكار ونظريات الفلاسفة الوضعية في جميع العصور ومن كل المدارس؟ ومع احترامنا  للفلسفة والفلاسفة نوضح أن الفلسفة مبنية على فكر بشري، وضعي، والفلاسفة مجموعة من  الشيع والمدارس التي لا تتفق مع بعضها البعض إلا في حرية الفكر، فمنها الملحد  واللاديني والمادي والوجودي والمؤمن بوحدة الإله والكون والمؤمن بأن للكون إله كلي  القدرة دون أن تربطه بدين معين رابطة ..الخ. وفي معظمها ترفض الإعلان والوحي  الإلهي، ومن ثم تختلف كثيراً عن الوحي والإعلان الإلهي، وفي الأغلب ترفضه كلية!  وهذا ما يبدو واضحاً أيضا في فكر د زيدان. أم أنه فعل ذلك مثلما يفعل الذين يشتغلون  بالدين المقارن من الإخوة المسلمين؟ وهذا مشكوك فيه، لأنه أعتبر علم الكلام  الإسلامي مجرد تطور للاهوت المسيحي وما يسميه، هو، باللاهوت العربي السابق. وتتضح  لنا أفكاره ومنهجه وربما عقيدته من خلال حديثه عن شخصية عزازيل بل وشخص الله ذاته  وتصويره بأن السعادة والاستمتاع ليس بالتفرغ للعبادة لله أو بتخيل حياة بعد الموت  يمكن أن نكافئ فيها، بل في هذه الدنيا! وأن الإنسان يمكن أن يجد ذاته في متع الحياة  وخاصة الجنس وممارسة الشهوات الجسدية! هذا على الأقل ما وضعه على لسان بطله هيبا  الذي يتكلم بلسانه، بل وما جعله يغرق فيه! فأننا لا نرى أمامنا راهباً ناسكاً  بمفهوم الرهبنة كما يعرفها كل العالم المسيحي، بل راهباً منحلاً من كل القيود  وغارقاً في الجنس والشهوات الجنسية! وكأن الدكتور زيدان يقول لنا؛ أن الزهد الحقيقي  والنسك الحقيقي هو الانغماس في الجنس والشهوات الجنسية أكبر وقت ممكن! بل وجعل  راهبه بلا أي مقدس يقدسه سوى اللهو والانطلاق لحرية دنيوية بلا  قيود!*
*ويقول موقع  العربية نت (15 سبتمبر 2008م) نقلا عن صحيفة أخبار الأدب المصرية،تعليقا على  انغماس الراهب في الجنس: " والمشكلة أن هذا الراهب فيه ضعف شديد أمام المرأة، وقد  تعرض لتجارب نسائية مرتين، وفشل في المرتين فشلا ذريعتا. كانت تجربته الأولي  في الإسكندرية،  أمام أوكتافيا، وهي سيدة جميلة من الوثنيين، تعبد إله البحر (بوسيدون)، وقد تنبأت  لها العرافة أن رجلها المنتظر سيأتيها من البحر، فراحت تذهب كل يوم  إلي البحر لانتظاره، حتى كان اليوم الأول للراهب في الإسكندرية، ونزل إلي البحر،  وتوغل فيه، لولا أن وجد امرأة على الشاطئ تشير إليه فانتبه وخرج من البحر ليجدها في  انتظاره، وتجد فيه حبيبها المنتظر. يقضي البطل مع أوكتافيا ثلاث ليال سويا، وخلال  هذه الفترة يعرف الجنس لأول مرة في حياته، وينسي أنه راهب في البداية، ويفكر في  الخروج من الرهبانية في بعض الأحيان، ويسيء الظن بها في بعض الأحيان، ويقرر  التمرد، لكنه في كل الأحيان ينتهي بالتراجع  أمامها، ولا تنتهي العلاقة بينهما إلا حين تقوم بطرده. وعندما ترك مصر واستقر ببلاد  الشام، بدأ الراهب التجربة الثانية مع فتاة مسكينة (مرتا) أعطاها رئيس الدير غرفة  خارج الدير لتسكنها مع خالتها، مقابل أن تغني في الكنيسة في  أيام الآحاد، وكلف البطل باعتباره شاعرا أن يشرف على تدريبها هي ومجموعة من  الأطفال، إلا أنه وقع في هواها وبادلته حبا بحب، ووقع معها في الخطيئة، وصار  أسير هواها، وتطور الأمر بسرعة، فقد عرضت عليه (مرتا) أن يتزوجها،  وأن يهجرا الدير وحياة الرهبنة ويرحلا إلي مصر معا، فيعمرا بيت أسرته القديم،  وتنجب له ذرية تملأ عليهما البيت، إلا أنه في هذه اللحظة تذكر أنه جاء في إنجيل  متي الرسول، مكتوب: من يتزوج مطلقة، فهو يزني .. حينئذ كان لابد  أن تصفعه مرتا  بقولها: نزني؟ وما الذي كان بيننا بالأمس في الكوخ؟ ألم نكن نزني[4]؟ ".*
*بل أن ما  صوره د زيدان عن عشق الراهب للنساء ولهفته على أن يقضي مع عشيقاته كل أيام حياته  يبين لنا وكأن الخلاص الحقيقي، من وجهة نظره، كما صوره من خلال الصراع الداخلي بين  الراهب وبين نفسه، عزازيل، هو في اللهو والعبث وممارسة الجنس الذي أفاض في شرحه  والذي جعل الراهب يقبل عليه وكأنه أكسير الحياة، بل والجنة التي يجب أن يبقى فيها  إلى الأبد! والذي يضعه في حالة تضاد مع الإيمان المسيحي، دون أن يوحي لنا ولو لحظة  أنه كسر نذره كراهب أختار أن يعيش حياة البتولية، ودون أن يشعر ولو لحظة واحدة بأنه  وقع في خطية الزنا المحرمة في جميع الأديان! بل جعله يقبل على الزنا والجنس المحرم  دون تردد، وكأنه آدم الذي يعود إلى الجنة مرة أخرى بالاستمتاع بالجنس المحرم!  فعندما يصف علاقته بأوكتافيا خادمة السيد الصقلي، والذي يشرح علاقته بها في 51 صفحة  متواصلة[5]، غير الصفحات التي تكلم فيها عن ندمه لأنه  خرج من جنتها! يترك نفسه لها تفعل به ما تشاء! بل واستفاض في شرح الأوضاع الجنسية،  التي من الصعب جدا أن نضعها هنا! وبعد أن ترك الراهب أوكتافيا مطروداً من جنتها  يتذكر دائما، وخاصة عندما تحل به النوائب والمرتبطة دائما بشخص نسطور، بل ودائما ما  يربط بين ما يصوره أنه حدث لنسطور وتفكيره في جنته المفقودة مع أوكتافيا ثم مع  مرتا: " الآن00 آه يا أوكتافيا المسكينة .. لو كنت قد صبرت علي قليلا. ولو كنت  اعرف ما يخبئه لي الزمان ... أو ... الآن ... أن يدي ترتجفان ... أوكتافيا ...  الحبيبة، المسكينة ... ما عدت قادرا علي الكتابة "[6]. بل ويربط علاقاته بالنساء بحبه لنسطور؟! "  أي ذكرى مؤلمة بالضرورة.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: رواية عزازيل هل هي جهل بالتاريخ أم تزوير للتاريخ؟  ردا على رواية عزازيل للدكتور يوسف زيدان  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*  حتى لو كانت من ذكريات اللحظات الهانئة، فتلك  أيضا مؤلمة لفواتها .. أود  لو خرجت هذه اللحظة إلى حافة سور الدير، وصرخت إلى  جهة الشمال حيث حوصر  نسطور، وإلى جهة الجنوب حيث غابت مرتا .. ولو صرخت بكل  ما في القلب من الم  فهل يصل الصوت أم يصل الموت، أم يصلينا الفوات الدائم والأحزان؟  "[7].*
*ويصف   أوكتافيا بالتي تضحي بنفسها في محاولة لإنقاذ الفيلسوفة هيباتيا على عكس  المسيحيين  الذين قتلوها وأحرقوا جثتها! أنه يضع المرأة الوثنية التي يمارس  معها الجنس في  مقابلة مع المسيحية الأرثوذكسية وتكون هي دائما الأفضل! بل  ويضعها كمرادفة لفكر  نسطور وآريوس وكل من وصفتهم المسيحية الأرثوذكسية  بالهراطقة! وهذا واضح جدا في  حديثه عن المرأة الثانية في جنته، التي تكلم  عنها في أكثر من عشرين صفحة، والتي  يتوق أن لا يفارقها، بل والتي كما يبدو  في نهاية الرواية أنه ترك الرهبنة وتخلص  منها إلى الأبد ليلحق بها في  خمارات حلب! مارتا، والتي يقول في أول حديث عنها: "  وفي غمرة تلك الأيام  الغائمة، لمحت مرتا لأول مرة. ولم يخطر ببالي يوم رأيتها،  أني سوف أحترق  بنارها اللاهية "[8]! ويضيف: " مرتا التي ستعصف بكياني "[9]! كما يتذكر دائماً " أوكتافيا نائمة في  ثوبها الحريري الشفاف "[10]!  وهذا عكس حياة الراهب الذي يود أن يذوب أو  يحترق بنار الحب الإلهي، ولكن  راهب الدكتور يوسف زيدان يحترق في نار الشهوة الجنسية  اللاهية ولا يجد  خلاصه إلا في ترك الرهبنة نهائياً والذهاب وراء مرتا التي يصف ما  تم من  علاقة جنسية معها بصورة لا يمكن تدوينها هنا[11].*
*وكما  صور علاقته بأوكتافيا، عشيقته الأولى، بالجنة المفقودة، راح يقول  عن  علاقته بمرتا، عشيقته الثانية، أنه كان يجب أن يجثو عند قدميها ويموت في   أحضانها، فراح يقول: " لم أستطع منع ابتسامتي، فاتسعت ابتسامتها، واشتدت   توجهات الروح في عينيها. التفتت ناحيتي بكلها، فالتصق نظري بصدرها. لم  أستطع  تحويل عيني عن الموضع الذي أود أن أميل برأسي عليه، ولم تنزعج هي من  ثبات نظرتي على  الموضع المحرم. لعلها أرادت أن تبيح لي هذا الحرم، لتهدئ  الأحزان التي تستبد روحي  منذ سنين، وتنهى زمن الحرمان ... آه لو ملت برأسي  على صدرها. كان يجب أن أجثو  أمامها، وأضع رأسي بين نهديها، وتضمني إليها،  فأخبو فيها وأموت "[12].*
*بل  ويربط د  زيدان دائماً بين تمنى الراهب لنصرة نسطور وفوزه هو بالانطلاق مع  مرتا فيقول: "  فربما تأتيك بعد أيام اعتكافك الأربعين، أخبار نصرة نسطور  من بعد هزيمته! وربما  سترى مرتا مرة ثانية في ثوبها الدمشقي الخلاب،  وتأخذها معك يوم رحيلك المنتظر  (أي خروجه من الدير والرهبنة بلا عودة)،  فتهنأ بها بقية عمرك، ويهدأ قلبك  الملتاع "[13]!*
*هذه  هي السعادة التي يتوق إليها راهب د زيدان! والجنة المفقودة التي  يتمنى أن  لا يفقدها وأن لا يفارقها مرة أخرى، بعد أن فقدها آدم! عبث وجنس  ومجون!!*
*ثم يضيف " إنه صوت عزازيل. كان يستعطفني بنداء باطني عميق: لا تفقد  مرتا، مثلما فقدت أوكتافيا قبل عشرين عاماً[14].  " أصير هرماً في الخمسين من العمر،  وتصير هي امرأة جميلة في سن الثلاثين  تصبو إلى الرجال وترنو إليها العيون الطامعة،  وقد تمتد نحوها الأيدي. هل  سأقضى معها السنوات الأخيرة من عمري حارساً لها، منها؟  .. هل سينتهي بي  الحال حارساً لامرأة، بعد حياة تقلبت فيها أحوالي، حتى إنني ما عدت  أعرف  لي وصفاً محدداً: هل أنا طبيب، أم راهب، أم مكرس، أم ضائع، أم مسيحي، أم  وثنى  "[15].*
*"  في جوف الليل، عادت الأفكار الجامحة لتجتاحني لماذا لا أقوم الآن فأخذ   مرتا بعيداً عنهما؟ أو أترك كل شيء ورائي وارحل إلى أفسس؟ لن يعرفني هناك  الرهبان  والأساقفة السكندريون سابقا بالقرب من نسطور في محنته، وقد ينقلب  الحال لصالحي، حين  يصل الإمبراطور والأساقفة المؤيدون له ولسوف ينصره  الإمبراطور فهو أسقف عاصمته،  سأعود معه إلى القسطنطينية بعد انقضاء هذه  المحنه "[16].*
*"  أنت قلق يا هيبا مما فيك لأنك تعرف ما سوف يحدث في أفسس، وتعرف انك  ستفقد  مرتا، مثلما فقدت من قبل ما كان لك حلم النبوغ في الطب، الأمر في إدراك سر   الدين، الغرام بأوكتافيا، الولع بهيباتيا، الاطمئنان بالغفلة، الإيمان  بالخرافات ..  كان الصوت يأتيني هذه المرة هامساً، واضح النبرات، ثم صارت  ملاح الوجه، أبين اظهر  كان يشبهني، وكان الصوت صوتي هذا أنا أخر، غير،  محبوس بداخلي لا بأس لو حدثت نفسي  قليلا وصارحتها بما يجب السكوت عنه،  اشتياقي لمرتا، وخشيتي عليها، وخشيتي منها،  وأنا تائه في صحراوات الذات،  وغير مستبشر بضربة الأسقف كيرلس المتوقعة في أفسس،  فسوف تكون مروعة. كيرلس  هو رأس الكنيسة الإسكندرية، المرقسية وكلمات مرقس تعنى ضمن  ما تعنيه  المطرقة الثقيلة التي نسميها في بلادنا المرزبة ".*

*3 – عزازيل أو شيطان د يوسف زيدان: *
*(1) وهم  عزازيل: كلمة عزازيل في العبرية (עזאזל - Azazel)، وهي في الكتاب المقدس اسم  علم  للروح الشرير الذي يسكن في البرية (اش13: 21؛34: 14؛مت12: 43). ومعنى  اسمه في  العبرية " عزّ إيل "، أي " قوّة الله ". ويوصف في الميثولوجيا  وفي الفولكلور  الفلسطينيّ القديم ب " رئيس أبناء الآلهة ". ويُذكر في  المغارة الرابعة في قمران  180 عادةً كرئيس الملائكة. كما يعني أيضاً  الشيطان أو الجن في الصحاري والبراري أو  ملاك ساقط. كما يعني أيضاً "  العزل للخطيئة أو الفصل (بحسب الترجمة اليونانية  السبعينية)[17].  وقد ورد اللفظ في (لاويين16: 8 و 10 و 26).  حيث كان رئيس الكهنة في يوم  الكفارة، الذي يتكرر مرة واحدة في السنة، يأخذ تيسين "  ويوقفهما أمام الرب  لدى باب خيمة الاجتماع. ويلقي هرون على التيسين قرعتين قرعة  للرب وقرعة  لعزازيل. ويقرّب هرون التيس الذي خرجت عليه القرعة للرب ويعمله ذبيحة   خطية. وأما التيس الذي خرجت عليه القرعة لعزازيل فيوقف حيّا أمام الرب  ليكفّر عنه  ليرسله إلى عزازيل إلى البرية " (لا16: 7-10). فالتيس الأول  يرمز لتكفير الخطايا  والتيس الثاني، تيس عزازيل، يرمز لأبعاد الله للخطية  عن شعبه. ولكن د زيدان استخدمه  كمرادف للشيطان، بل هو الشيطان نفسه، ولأنه  يؤمن بوجود الشيطان ونقيضه الله، فقد  صوره كالأنا الداخلي للإنسان، كصدى  لما بداخل الإنسان، وكعقل الإنسان الباطن الذي  يعبر عن فكره الباطن وصراع  الأفكار الداخلية، والذي جعله د زيدان في النهاية ينتصر  على كل ما سبق أن  آمن به الراهب. ويقول د زيدان في إهداء الرواية " لِكُلِّ امرئٍ شَيْطَانُهُ، حَتَّى أَنَا، غَيْرَ أَنَّ الله أعانني  عَلَيْهِ فَأَسْلَمَ.. "،  (حديثٌ شريف، رواه الإمام البخاري بلفظٍ قريب). " ويقول  بلسان عزازيل: "  نعم يا هيبا، عزازيل الذي يأتيك منك وفيك "[18]. ويقول في أجابته على سؤال لمحرر جريدة  الراي: " من المعروف أن معنى كلمة عزازيل هو الشيطان ... فمن هو عزازيل الذي قمت  بطرحه فيروايتك؟
- عزازيل في الرواية .. هو الجزء المظلم من الذات  الإنسانية، الجزءالمطمور  المخفي الذي لا يموت ما دام الإنسان حيًّا، فهو الذي يحركه  ويربطه  بالحياة، الذي يشجعه على تحقيق إرادته ثم ينتظر اللوم ويتحمله ويهنأ به،   فيتحقق الطرفان .. الذي فعل، والذي كان مشجباً علقت عليه الخطايا  "[19].*
*ويصور  د زيدان عزازيل وهو يدفع راهبه لكتابه ما اسماه بمذكراته ليتركها  مع  الأناجيل التي اسماها بالمحرمة حتى تكتشف فيما بعد! والسؤال هنا لماذا وهي  لا  تليق براهب المفترض أن يعيش حياة البر والقداسة وهو، هنا يحيا حياة  غارقة في الشك  في كل شيء وانغماس في الجنس والرزيلة؟! أن من يدفن شيئاً  بمثل هذه الطريقة عادة ما  يؤمن أنه يدفن الحقيقة التي لم يستطع كشفها في  أيامه لتفيد من يعرفها فيما بعد! فأي  حقيقة يريد د زيدان من الراهب أن  يسجلها ويدفنها لتكتشف فيما بعد؟ هل يريد أن يؤكد  أن ممارسة الجنس المحرم  وإطلاق الإنسان العنان لشهواته وترك الراهب للرهبنة وتخليه  عن نذره وعن كل  ما هو مقدس وإلقاءه بالصليب وزي الرهبان على الأرض! بل وعن الإيمان  نفسه،  هو الحق الذي لم يستطع أن يكشفه في زمانه، بالرغم من أنه فعل ذلك؟! أم هي   الكتب المنحولة التي أسماها بالمحرمة؟ أم يريد أن يقول أن الحق كان مع  آريوس  ونسطور، برغم تضادهما في الفكر والعقيدة، وغيرهما من الهراطقة؟  وبالتالي ما عليه  الكنيسة الآن من إيمان وتمسك الراهب بالفضيلة والعفة هو  الخطأ؟! بل أن تركه لكل ما  هو مقدس وللإيمان وانطلاقه لحياة الحرية التي  لا يقيدها مبدأ ولا دين ولا عرف ولا  مقدس هو ما حدث، كما صور د زيدان  بلسان الراهب: " عزازيل يعشق الحياة   فهي مرتعه، ولذلك هو يكره الداعين إلى نبذ المباهج والأفراح، ولا يطيق  الزُهاد  والمنقطعين عن الحياة. يسميهم الحمقى! "[20]! وهذا ما يوضحه لنا بصورة أوضح في الحوار  التالي حيث يتساءل الراهب: "  ما الذي يريده عزازيل مني، ولماذا يدفعني لكتابة ما كان وما هو كائن؟   لابد أن له غرضا شريرا، موافقا لطبيعته. لقد احتال علي حتى أغواني بحكاية  ما جري مع  أوكتافيا من فحش وخطية، فتدنست روحي وتكدرت.*
*- وهل كانت روحك صافية، يا هيبا، قبل الكتابة؟*
*- عزازيل؟ جئت ...*
*-  يا هيبا، قلت لك مرارا أنني لا أجيء ولا اذهب. أنت الذي تجيء بي،  حين  تشاء. فانا آت إليك منك. وبك، وفيك. إنني انبعث حين تريدني لأصوغ حلمك، أو  أمد  بساط خيالك، أو اقلب لك ما تدفنه من الذكريات. أنا حامل أوزارك  وأوهامك ومآسيك،  أنا الذي لاغني لك عنه، ولاغني لغيرك. وأنا الذي00*
*- هل بدأت ترنيمة التمجيد، لذاتك الإبليسية؟*
*- عفوا، سألتزم الصمت. وماذا تريد الآن؟*
*- أريدك أن تكتب يا هيبا. اكتب كأنك تعترف، وأكمل ما كنت تحكيه، كله ...  اذكر ما جري بينكما وأنتما تنزلان الدرج ".*
*ويقول في الصفحات التالية[21]: " اسكت، وعْد أنت من حيث .. أيها الوجود الغامض المخايل.*
*- أعدني أنت، فأنت الذي أوجدتني.*
*- أنا لم أوجد أحداً .. أنا الآن احلُم.*
*- إذنً،سوف يطول حلمك يا هيبا!*
*- أنت تناديني بأسمى المشهور .. فما أسمك أنت؟*
*- عزازيل ".*
*ولكي يؤصل د زيدان مفهومه في عزازيل باعتباره خرافة وليس حقيقة، بل هو  الإنسان نفسه، فكر الإنسان والأنا المعبر عنه، يقول: "  في أصل عزازيل أراء وأقاويل. بعضها مذكور في الكتب القديمة، وبعضها  منقول  عن ديانات الشرق لا تؤمن كل الديانات بوجوده، ولم يعرفه المصريون القدماء،   العرفاء00 ويُقال أن مولده في وهم الناس، كان في زمن سومر القديمة، أو  كان  أيام الفرس الذين يعبدون النور والظلام معاً، ومنهم عرفه البابليون.  ثم كان ذكره  الأشهر، في التوراة التي كتبها الأحبار بعد عودة اليهود من  السبي البابلي. أما في  ديانة المسيح فالمذاهب كلها تؤكده، ولا تقبل الشك  فيه فهو دوماً في مقام عدو الله،  وعدو المسيح، ولا يعرف مقامه من الروح  القدس!00 روى عنه القدماء، أنه خلق الطاووس،  فقد ورد في نقش قديم، أنهم  عيروا عزازيل بأنه لا يفعل إلا القبائح، ولا يدعو إلا  إليها، فأراد أن  يثبت لهم قدرته على فعل الجمال فخلق هذا الطائر. قلت ذلك يوماً  لعزازيل،  فابتسم وهز كتفه اليمين متعجباً.*
*وراح  يقول بلسان الراهب: " سمعت صوت عصافير تملأ الأفق، وكان باب  الصومعة  مفتوحاً، وعزازيل يجلس صامتاً عند الباب. أحببت أن أسمع منه صوته سألته أي   أسماء أحب إليه؟ فقال: كلها عندي سواء، إبليس، الشيطان، أهريمان، عزازيل،  بعلزبوب،  بعلزبول، قلت له أن بعلزبول تعنى في العبرية سيد الزبالة  وبعلزبوب تعنى سيد الزباب،  فكيف لا يكترث بالفروق التي بين أسمائه، ويراها  كلها سواء؟ قال: كلها سواسية فالفرق  في الألفاظ، لا في المعنى الواحد.*
*... سالت عزازيل عن المعنى الواحد لأسمائه الكثيرة فقال: النقيض[22].*
*وهكذا  يؤكد لنا د زيدان فكره بأن عزازيل أو الشيطان هو الأنا الداخلي  للإنسان،  المعبر عن أفكاره ورغباته! وفي هذه الرواية هو د يوسف زيدان نفسه أو الأنا   الداخلي وعقله الباطن وأن ما كتبه في هذه الرواية وما وضعه على لسان بطله  هيبا كتبه  بوحي من شيطانه هذا أو عزازيله الذي زعم أن الله أعانه عليه  والذي من الواضح أنه لم  يعينه عليه بل سيطر عليه تماماً!*
*(2) الله المألوه، الذي خلقه الإنسان، ونقيض عزازيل!  ويتضح فكر د زيدان أكثر عندما يتحدث عن الله، بالمقابلة مع عزازيل، لا   باعتباره خالق الكون ومدبره كلي الوجود والقدرة والعلم، بل باعتباره وُجد  بفعل  الفكر البشري! أوجده الإنسان! خلقه فكر الإنسان! لم يخلق هو الإنسان  بل الإنسان هو  الذي خلقه! الله في   الرواية، وفي فكر د زيدان مثله مثل عزازيل، مجرد وهم في خيال وفكر الناس!  فهو نقيض  عزازيل، فإذا كان عزازيل وهم فالله أيضاً وهم! وعزازيل هو الذي  صوره خيال الإنسان  ونسب له التحريض على فعل الشر ليبرر به، الإنسان،  شروره، ومن ثم فقد أوجد خيال  الإنسان، أيضاً، الله ليكون نقيضاً للشر  ويعلل به الخير الذي في داخله! أي أن كل من  عزازيل والله وهم من اختراع  الإنسان وخلقه! فيقول: *
*" هل خلق  الله الإنسان أم العكس؟*
*- ماذا  تقصد؟*
*- يا هيبا،  الإنسان في كل عصر يخلق إلها له على هواه، فإلهه دوما على هواه  وأحلامه  المستحيلة ومُناه ... أن الله محتجب في ذواتنا والإنسان عاجز عن  الغوص لإدراكه!  ولما ظن البعض في الزمن القديم، أنهم رسموا صورة للإله  الكامل، ثم أدركوا أن  الشر أصيل في العالم وموجود دوماً؛ أوجدوني (أي  عزازيل) لتبريره  "!*
*وكما  قال عن  عزازيل: " ويقال أن مولده في وهم الناس ... عزازيلُ نقيضُ الله  المألوه ..  هو أذن نقيض الإله الذي عرفناه، وعرفناه بالخير المحض. ولأن  لكل شيء نقيضا،  أفردنا للشر المحض كيانا مناقضا لما افردناه أولاً،  وسميناه عزازيل وأسماء أخرى  كثيرة "[23]. ويصور  عزازيل والله الذي يسميه بالمألوه، أي الذي أخترعه فكر الإنسان،  كنقيضان  من خيال الإنسان: " عزازيل نقيض الله المألوه .. هذا ما قاله لي  همساً،  بلغة أخرى غير اللغة السابقة التي لم أعرفها. غير أنني فهمت عبارته وهمت في   معانيها .. هو إذاً نقيض الإله، عرفناه، وعرفناه بالخير المحض. ولأن لكل  شيء  نقيضا، أفردنا للشر المحض كيانا مناقضا لما افترضناه أولاً، وسميناه  عزازيل وأسماء  كثيرة أخرى .. قلت همساً ..*
*- لكنك يا عزازيل، سبب الشر في العالم.*
*- يا هيبا كن عاقلاً، أنا مبررُ الشرور.. هي التي  تسببّنُي.*
*- ألم تزرع الفرقة بين الأساقفة؟ أعترف!*
*- أنا أقترف ولا أعترف، هذا ما يريدونه منى.*
*- وأنت، ألا تريد شيئا؟*
*-  أنا يا هيبا أنت، وأنا هم .. تراني حاضر حيثما أردت، أو  أردوا. فأنا حاضر  دوماً لرفع الوزر، ودفع الأثر، وتبرئه كل مدان. أنا  الإرادةُ والمريدُ  والمرادُ، وأنا خادم العباد ومثير العباد إلى مطاردة خيوط  أوهامهم.*
*عزازيل يعشق الحياة فهي مرتعه، ولذلك هو يكره الداعين إلى نبذ المباهج  والأفراح، ولا يطيق الزُهاد والمنقطعين عن الحياة. يسميهم  الحمقى!  قمت من مجلسي، فأغلقت الشباك الذي كان مفتوحا على ساحة الدير، وكان  نور  الصباح قد بدأ إشراقه. أردت مواصلة الكلام مع عزازيل فأسندت جبهتي على  اليسار  وسألته.*
*- أأنت الذي قابلتني عند حدود بلدة سرمدة، وعند نزولي من جبل قسقام  بمصر؟*
*- ما هذا الذي تقول؟ أنا لا وجود لي، مستقلا عنك. أنا يا هيبا أنت، ولا أكون إلا  فيك.*
*- ألا تتجسد يا عزازيل في أشخاص بعينهم؟*
*- التجسد خرافة "[24].*
*ويختم  د زيدان روايته بإقناع عزازيل لهيبا بعبثية الإيمان وباتخاذ  القرار  النهائي بكتابة مذكراته التي تحطم الإيمان بكل شيء وتجعله يترك الرهبنة   وينطلق للحياة حرا من كل قيود تمنعه من اللهو والاستمتاع بمباهج الحياة  التي وجدها  مع أوكتافيا ومرتا: " أمضيت يومين بالمكتبة أحاور عزازيل حتى  أقنعته بأمور، وأقنعني  بأمور كنُت متردداً فيها ..  كان مما أقنعني به وصادف هواي في نفسي، أن أختلي بصومعتي هذه أربعين   يوماً أدون خلالها ما رأيته في حياتي منذ هروبي من قرية أبي، حتى رحيلي عن  هنا،  غدا، للقيام بما اتفقنا عليه.*
*وها هي الأيام الأربعون قد مرت، وتم اليوم تدويني.  وما ذكرت فيه إلا ما تذكرت أو رأيت في أعماق  ذاتي  .. وها هو الرق الأخير، ما يزال معظمه خالياً من الكتابة ولسوف أترك  هذه  المساحة بيضاء، فربما يأتي بعدي من يملؤها. والآن سأغفو قليلاً، ثم أصحو  عند  الفجر، فأضع الرقوق في هذا الصندوق، وأواريه التراب تحت الحجارة  الكبيرة التي عند  بوابة الدير. ولسوف أدفن معه خوفي الموروث، وأوهامي  القديمة كلها. ثم أرحل مع شروق  الشمس حراً ".*
*فعزازيل  في  الرواية، هو المعبر عن الإنسان نفسه، هو الإنسان نفسه، فالإنسان هو  الذي أوجده  ليبرر به أفعاله الشريرة، كما أوجد الله ليبرر الخير الذي  بداخله، ولذا فهو المحرك  والمدبر ولسان حال د زيدان وبطله المعبر عن  أفكاره! وكما يقول (الأستاذ محمد  الحمامصي) هو الظاهر والمختفي، الصريح  والمراوغ، وهو الداعي للكتابة والتدوين،  اكتشفه الراهب هيبا في ذاته، بعد  مخايلة طويلة ظلت الرواية بزمانها الدائري تشير  إليه، حتى تجلى بداخله في  واحد من أعمق فصول الرواية وأكثرها روعة  ".*

*---*
*1 تحكي  رواية دون كيشوت قصة شخص لم يتزوج من كثرة قراءاته في كتب الفروسية  وكاد  أن يفقد عقله وينقطع ما بينه وبين الحياة الواقعية ثم يبلغ به الهوس حدا  يجعله  بفكر في أن يعيد دور الفرسان الجوالين وذلك بمحاكاتهم والسير على  نهجهم حين يضربون  في الأرض ويخرجون لكي ينشروا العدل وينصروا الضعفاء،  ويدافعوا عن الأرامل واليتامى  والمساكين. فأعد عدته للخروج بان استخرج من  ركن خفي بمنزله سلاحا قديما متآكلا خلفه  له آباؤه فأصلح من أمره على قدر  ما استطاع، وأضفى على نفسه درعا، ولبس خوذة وحمل  رمحا وسيفا وركب حصانا  أعجف هزيلا. وفي نفس الرواية نجد شخصية أخرى لنبيل كان يعيش  في إقليم  لامانشا الإسباني، ولا يملك سوى درع ورمح وفرس. إلا أن هذا لم يمنعه من أن   ينصب نفسه فارسا متجولا برفقة فلاح بسيط من جيرانه يدعى سانشو بانزا،  معتقدا أن من  واجبه محاربة الظلم والظلام في كافة بقاع الأرض. كان سانشو  بانزا ضخم الجثة بعكس  صاحبه دون كيخوتي الطويل الهزيل، وتنشأ المفارقات  المضحكة ابتداء بمنظر الرجلين ثم  تستمر على طوال هذه الرواية الكوميدية  ذات الأسلوب الجميل والخفيف. (أقرأ رواية دون  كيشوت ترجمه عن الفرنسية  صيَّاح الجحيم، عن دار الفكر اللبناني).*
*2 ص41و42.*
*3 ص95.*
*[4]http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2008/09/15/56643.html*
*5 من ص 75 إلى ص  126.*
*6  ص125.*
*7 ص126.  *
*8  ص224.*
*9  ص231.*
*10 ص231.*
*11  ص321.*
*12 ص312.*
*13  ص51.*
*14 ص334.*
*15 ص335. *
*16 ص344. *
*[17]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azazel*
*18 ص51.*
*[19]http://coptreal.com/ShowSubject.aspx?SID=14021*
*20 ص350.*
*21 ص245و246.*
*22 ص 349.*
*23 ص 348 –  350.*
*24 ص 350.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: رواية عزازيل هل هي جهل بالتاريخ أم تزوير للتاريخ؟  ردا على رواية عزازيل للدكتور يوسف زيدان  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*الفصل الثاني*​ *د يوسف زيدان ونقله فكرة الرواية*​ *عن رواية المؤرخ الإنجليزي تشارلز كنجزلي*​ 
*أبلغني أحد الأحباء وأنا أجهز هذا الكتاب في الرد على رواية عزازيل أن  هناك رواية عن شخصية " هيباتيا " للكاتب والعالم الإنجليزي والمؤرخ والروائي وأستاذ  الجامعة تشارلز كنجزلي Charles Kingsley (1819- 1875م)، والتي كتبها سنة 1853م، وترجمها  الدكتور عزت ذكي إلى العربية بعنوان " هايبيشيا " ونشرتها دار الشرق والغرب في  الستينيات. وتتكون شخصياتها الرئيسية من بطل الرواية وهو راهب من وادي النطرون يسمى  فليمون والبابا كيرلس عمود الدين بطريرك الإسكندرية الرابع والعشرين (412 -  444م) والفيلسوفة المصرية ذات الأصول اليونانية هيباتيا. وتدور أحداثها  وشخصياتها حول أحداث العنف التي سادت النصف الأول من القرن الخامس الميلادي وهي  الفترة التي تلت إعلان المسيحية كديانة الإمبراطورية الرومانية الرسمية سنة 391م  والتي كان فيها البابا كيرلس عمود الدين بطريركاً للإسكندرية. وهي نفس فكرة د يوسف  زيدان سواء من جهة الأشخاص الرئيسية؛ الراهب والبطريرك وهيباتيا، وتتكلم عن نفس  الأحداث، ولكن كل بحسب توجهه وأسلوبه، أي أن الدكتور زيدان قرأ هذه الرواية واستعان  بها وكانت وحيه الأول وإلهامه في كتابة روايته فأخذ عنها فكرتها الجوهرية ونفس  أبطالها الرئيسيين، ولكن ليس بحسب التاريخ الحقيقي والوقائع الموثقة بل بحسب فكره  هو المتأثر بكونه غير مسيحي أولاً واعتماده بالدرجة الأولى على الفكر الغربي  الإلحادي ثانياً ولم يرجع مطلقا للمؤرخين الذين عاصروا الأحداث بل تبنى وجهات النظر  الإلحادية! ومن ثم خرج عن دائرة البحث الجاد ولم يكن محايدا مثل كاتب الرواية  الملهمة له!!*

*وكان هدف الرواية كما قال كنجزلي في مقدمته هو تصويره لتلك الفترة  المضطربة والأيام العصيبة التي عاشتها المسيحية ونقد سلبياتها ومدح إيجابيتها: "  ولكن سلامة الكنيسة لا تعتمد على عقائدها السليمة فحسب، ولا على حكمة وقداسة  آبائها، بقدر ما تعتمد على إيمان الشعب المسيحي وقداسته. وفي بلاد دنستها عادات  الرومان وأباطيلهم، كان هذا أمرا عسيرا للغاية. لقد كان يلزم أن تهب عاصفة من  السماء، تزلزل هذا الوجود، وتقلب الأوضاع الكائنة رأسا على عقب .. "[25].*
*وهنا يشرح لنا كنجزلي الظروف التي حدثت إثناءها الأحداث التاريخية التي  بنيت الرواية على أساسها، فقد كانت هذه الأوقات تحمل صراعاً بين العقائد والفلسفات  القديمة بعضها مع بعض وصراعاً مع المسيحية الوليدة، برغم أنها صارت الديانة الرسمية  للإمبراطورية الرومانية إلا أنه كما يقول كنجزلي " ولكن أن كان الملوك قد انضموا  تحت لواء المسيحية، فالممالك ما تزال كما هي – السواد الأعظم من شعوبها يرزح تحت  عبء الوثنية، وقد نرى بصيصا من النور يظهر، ويظهر هناك من أثار المسيحية، ولكن هذا  لن يغير شيئاً من حقيقة الظلام الكئيب الدامس. لقد كانت الإمبراطورية كما هي،  والقوانين الرومانية هي هي، والبلاد كلها ترزح تحت حمل نظام من اللصوصية القانونية  والاستعباد القاسي "[26].*
*وهو هنا يبين لنا أن ما يتباكى عليه د زيدان وملحدو الغرب ومن سار على  دربهم من كتاب ونقاد ما صوروه لنا على أنه النور الذي أطفأته المسيحية، ما هو إلا  عادات دنسه وأباطيل كانت في حاجة لعاصفة سماوية تزلزلها وتقلبها رأساً على عقب، بل  وعبء وظلام كئيب دامس كان في حاجة إلى نور المسيحية!!*
*ثم يصور الصراع الفكري الذي كان دائرا بين المسيحية ممثلا في آباء كنيسة  الإسكندرية ورهبانها الذين اتخذوا من الأديرة مقرا هادئاً للبحث والتأمل والدراسة  لمواجهة هذا الصراع الفلسفي الذي انتهى بنصرة آباء الكنيسة بعلمهم وفكرهم وفلسفتهم  واعتمادهم على الكتاب المقدس والتقليد الرسولي، لا على القتل والدم والعنف كما حاول  أن يصور د زيدان وتلاميذ المدارس الغربية الإلحادية!! فيقول: " ولكن المسيحية في  مصر، في هذه الفترة التي تعرضت لها قصتنا كانت في منتصف الطريق، فلم تكن قد هوت  الضربة القاصمة بعد. كانت المعركة الفلسفية على أشدها بين فلاسفة اليونان والآباء  المسيحيين الأولين. ووجد آباؤنا في العزلة التي تتيحها لهم حياة الرهبنة التوحيدية  مزيدا من الوقت يسمح لهم بالدرس والتحصيل، والوقوف في وجه الفلسفات السائدة،  والصمود أمام قوى الفلسفة اليونانية، والرمزية الفرعونية، وعلوم الفلك الكلدانية  وثنائية البارثية، وروحانية البراهمة، وهكذا تركوا لنا ذخيرة لا تقدر بمال في  الدفاع عن عقائد المسيحية "[27]. وهذه الذخيرة ذخيرة فكرية فلسفية تقدم  دفاعاً راقياً وسامياً مبنياً على الدليل والحجة والبرهان الديني والعقلي  والفلسفي!!*
*وقد قامت رواية كنجزلي أساساً على فكرة مواجهة المسيحية في الإسكندرية  لكل التيارات الفكرية والظروف السياسية في فترة متقلبة مضطربة مع رفض العنف الذي  يقترن بالدين مهما كانت أسبابه الدينية، ورفض تدخل رجال الدين فيما يسيء لدورهم  ولسمو تعاليم المسيحية والتي صورها الكاتب في بسطاء المسيحيين وفي حياة القداسة  التي بدأت بها وانتهت إليها حياة الراهب فليمون، بطل الرواية، وفي شخص رافائيل بن  عزرا المرابي اليهودي الذي تثقف بالفلسفة في مدرسة الفيلسوفة المصرية هيباتيا  (هايبيشيا) والذي وجد السمو في تعاليم المسيح، ووجد في المسيح الإنسان الكامل والذي  من خلال كماله وسموه آمن بأنه الإله المتجسد، لأن الله لو أراد أن يتجسد لا يمكن أن  يتجسد إلا في صور الإنسان الكامل، وكان هو المسيح. أي أنه تهذب بالفلسفة والفلسفة  أدت به على الإيمان بالمسيح وليس العكس. بل ويصل الكاتب بنا إلى درجة أن يقول أن  الفيلسوفة هيباتيا نفسها، عن طريق تلميذها السابق بن عزرا، كان يمكنها أن تكون أحدى  المؤمنات بالمسيح، بل ويلمح لفكرة أنه لو كان قاتلوها قد تأخروا أياما قليلة لصارت  مسيحية[28]!! بل وفي لحظة موتها على مذبح الكنيسة لا تجد  سوى شخص المسيح لتتوسل إليه!!*
*وصور لنا كنجزلي مقتل الفيلسوفة المصرية ذات الأصول اليونانية هيباتيا  أو هايبيشيا، كثمرة طبيعية ونتيجة لما حدث من عنف. بل ولم يبرئ كنجزلي ساحتها ولم  يعفها من المشاركة في مصيرها التي ألت إليه ولم يصورها كما فعل د يوسف زيدان  كالقديسة التي بلا عيب في موجهة الكهنة الأشرار!! إنما يبرز دورها في انصياعها  لطموح حاكم الإسكندرية أورستُس بل وسخريتها من العقائد المسيحية ومن المسيحيين وعلى  سبيل المثال قولها: " ألم يأمرنا الإمبراطور جوليان ألا نعذب المسيحيين، وأنه  يكفيهم عذابا الخيالات والأباطيل التي يعتقدون بصحتها؟ ويعذبون أنفسهم في سبيلها؟  "[29]. بل ويقول في لومها لنفسها عندما أحست  بالخطر: " أنا الملومة. وعلي وحدي يقع عبء كل شيء. لقد أهنت نفسي بسيري في ركاب  السياسة، والذي يسير في ركاب التملق والدهاء لا يعلم أين يمضي "[30].*
*وكانت المفاجأة بالنسبة لي أن أجد رواية " هايبيشيا " لكنجزلي هي الوحي  الأول لرواية الدكتور يوسف زيدان " عزازيل "!! فكل منهما، كنجزلي د يوسف زيدان  يجعلان من راهب بطلا لروايتهما، مع اختلاف الأهداف، فراهب كنجزلي، فليمون، وهو اسم  أحد تلاميذ القديس بولس الرسول، وكان فليمون أيضاً عبداً واشتراه وحرره، حسب  الرواية، القديس أرسانيوس معلم أولاد الملوك، والذي خرج من الدير بإذن من رئيس  الدير وموافقة أبيه الروحي ومحرره من العبودية القديس أرساني أو أرسانيوس معلم  أولاد الملوك والذي كان يطلق عليه، قبل دخوله الدير، لقب " صانع الأباطرة "، أما  راهب د زيدان فيدعى "هيبا " الذي أتخذ اسمه من النصف الأول لاسم الفيلسوفة هيباتيا!  وهو ابن لصياد وثني بسيط، يصوره د زيدان في صورة الصياد الصالح، مقابل الزوجة  المسيحية المتآمرة على زوجها، أم الراهب هيبا، والتي وافقت أهلها المسيحيين الذين  صورهم بالمتوحشين الشياطين على قتل زوجها الذي كان ذاهبا في قاربه ليقدم السمك  لكهنة معبد خنوم المساكين المحاصرين في معبدهم، والذين قتلهم هؤلاء المسيحيون  المتوحشون بلا شفقة ولا رحمة وهم يهتفون باسم المسيح " المجد للمسيح  "!!*
*وكما يقولون فأول القصيدة كفر!! وهذه الصورة التي وضعها في ذهن بطل  روايته أو راهبه المريض في بداية الرواية والماجن في بقيتها!! كما سيتضح لنا، فقد  جعله منذ البداية نصيرا للفلسفة الوثنية والشهوة الجنسية ومضادا للمسيحية ولسان حال  المؤلف، د زيدان في تشويهه لصورة المسيحية ورجالها، بصفة عامة، بل ويصور الأديان  اليهودية والمسيحية بالمتطورة عن الفلسفات والديانات السابقة لها، وفي نفس الوقت  يزعم أنها مدمرة للفلسفة! متجاهلا الإعلان والوحي الإلهي تماما!!! وهذا ما يلمح به  عن الإسلام كتطور للمسيحية والثقافة العربية السابقة له.*
*وهنا نجد مفارقة شديدة بين راهب كنجزلي وراهب د زيدان؛ الأول يأخذ اسمه  من اسم تلميذ للقديس بولس والذي يمثل احد تلاميذ التلاميذ أو خلفاء الرسل وبالتالي  يمثل التسليم الرسولي بل وكان عبدا اشتراه وحرره القديس أرساني معلم أولاد الملوك،  وبالتالي يمثل الرسولية والعلم والرقي، في حين أن راهب د زيدان يأخذ اسمه من اسم  الفيلسوفة الوثنية هيباتيا معلنا موقفه مع الفلسفة الوثنية ضد المسيحية وقد رباه د  زيدان ككاره للمسيحية من خلال تصويره لقومه المسيحيين كقساة وسافكي دماء لكهنة خنوم  الذين صورهم كالأبرار!! ومن ثم يتباين موقف كل منهما من وصفه ونظرته لهيباتيا، حيث  يراها راهب كنجزلي كامرأة لها طموحاتها وضعفاتها، بل كالمرائية التي تقول ما لا  تفعل، فيصفها عندما يراها الراهب في النافذة: " ترفع عينيها إلى فوق إلى السماء  المرصعة بالنجوم وقد شبكت يديها على صدرها. ترى هل كانت تصلي؟ هكذا ناجى الراهب  نفسه،. كان منظرها رائعاً وقد أنسلت خصلات شعرها على الثوب الأبيض الذي يتألق في  ضوء القمر "[31]!*
*وعندما يراها جالسة في صفوف المتفرجين في المسرح إلى جانب الحاكم  المتآمر على إمبراطوره وقد اتفقت على الزواج منه وكانت تتسلى بالفرجة على قتل عشرات  الأسرى الليبيين والذي كان المشاهدون يتسلون بمنظر قتلهم على المسرح وكانت هي في  المقدمة إلى جوار الحاكم يقول كنجزلي: " وقفز الشاب في دهشة ورعب. أهذه هي أستاذته؟  التي كثيرا ما نادت وتشدقت بالتجرد والسمو واحتقار المادة؟ كانت تلبس رداء  أبيض اللون وكان يحيط بعنقها شال وردي. ترى ما الذي أتي بها على هذا المكان؟ ...  وثبت فليمون عينيه على هايبيشيا التي كانت جامدة التقاطيع لا تبدو عليها علامة  واحدة من علامات التأثر عدا مسحة من الشحوب والاصفرار. لقد كانت في سبيلها إلى  هدفها الرئيسي. وفي سبيل هذا الهدف لا يهم إذا داست بقدميها على أشلاء خمسين أسيراً  أو خمسين ألفاً من أمثال هؤلاء الأسرى "[32].*
*في حين يصورها د زيدان بالكائن الإلهي: " هيباتيا ... أكاد أن  اكتب اسمها الآن، أراها أمامي وقد وقفت علي منصة الصالة الفسيحة، وكأنها كائن  سماوي هبط إلى الأرض من الخيال الإلهي، ليبشر الناس بخبر رباني رحيم. كانت  لهيباتيا تلك الهيئة التي تخيلتها دوما ليسوع المسيح، جامعة بين الرقة والجلال  .... في عينيها زرقة خفيفة ورمادية، وفيها شفافية. في جبهتها اتساع ونور سماوي،  وفي ثوبها الهفهاف ووقفتها، وقار يماثل ما يحف بالإلهة من بهاء .. من أي عنصر  نوراني خلقت هذه المرأة؟ ... كانت تختلف عن بقية الناس؟00 فأن كان الإله خنوم هو  الذي ينحت أجسام الناس، فمن أي صلصال طاهر نحتها، وبأي عطر سماوي سبكها؟ ... يا  الهي، أنني اجدف00 "[33].*
*فهو يراها هكذا ليقارن بينها وبين رجال كنيسة الإسكندرية الذين وصفهم  بالوحوش وأشرار الرواية! أي ما هو وثني بالنسبة له يمثل الجلال السمائي وما هو  مسيحي يمثل الشر!! وهو معذور لأن شيطانه وعزازيله الذي يحركه ويوجهه لم يستطع إلهه  المألوه أن يعينه عليه فغرر به!!*
*وفي حين يصور لنا كنجزلي راهب فليمون وقد خرج من وادي النطرون، معقل  الرهبنة في ذلك العصر، حيث تبدأ الرواية بمشهد للراهب فيلمون هو يبحث في الصحراء عن  مواد تستخدم في الوقود في الدير فتقوده قدماه في الصحراء الواسعة ليصل إلى معبد  فرعوني مهجور يتردد في دخوله خشية من الغواية مما قد يراه في هذا الهيكل الوثني  ويدخل بعد تردد فيرى صورا ملونة لآلهة وثنية وملوك وملكات وصور لراقصات على جدران  المعبد فينسحب خشية من الغواية والتفكير الشهواني. يصور لنا د زيدان راهبه أيضا وهو  قريب من معبد خنوم الفرعوني، الذي يحاصره الرعاع من المسيحيين الذين وصفهم في صورة  الوحوش الضارية، وفي داخله كهنة معبد خنوم المحاصرين داخله بلا طعام أو شراب، ويقدم  لنا والد الراهب هيبا، بطل الرواية، كصياد سمك وثني بسيط ولكن قلبه مليء بالرحمة  والشفقة، على عكس المسيحيين! وهو يجدف بقاربه ناحية المعبد ومعه بعض السمك لتقديمه  لهؤلاء الكهنة المحاصرين من المسيحيين، فيهجم عليه المسيحيون الذين توافقهم والدة  الراهب هيبا وزوجة هذا الصياد على قتله فيفتكون به!! والراهب يشاهد هذا المشهد  الدموي الذي يموت فيه والده شهيدا للرحمة والشفقة، وأمه المتآمرة على قتل زوجها  بسبب إيمانها المسيحي!! أي يقدم كنجزلي المعبد كمصدر لغواية الراهب فيهرب منه،  بينما يقدمه لنا د زيدان كمكان للكهنة الأبرار المحاصرين والمضطهدين من المسيحيين  الأشرار! أنه يبذل جهدا خارقا في وصفه للمسيحيين ليجعل قارئ روايته لا يكرههم فحسب  بل ويصب جام غضبه عليهم، ولا أقول يهدر دمهم بطريقة غير مباشرة وغير معلنة!!  والغريب أنه يدعي حبه للمسيحيين وصداقته لهم؟! وهذا يذكرني بحب بروتس لربيبه يوليوس  قيصر! بل بحب يهوذا للمسيح!!*
*ويصور كنجزلي راهبه، فليمون، وهو يستأذن معلمه ورئيس الدير ليخرج من  الدير ويركب قارب يحطمه تمساح في النيل فينقذه بحارة يكتشف أنهم من القوط ومعهم  فتاه أسمها بيلاجيا تحميه من بطشهم وهي شديدة الشبه به، ويستعبدونه على المركب  كأجير وفي الإسكندرية ينجح في الخروج من قبضهم ويذهب إلى دار البطريركية لمقابلة  البابا كيرلس عمود الدين وكان يحمل معه رسالة من القديس أرسانيوس إلى البابا  فيستقبله بترحاب. في حين يصور لنا د زيدان راهبة في الطريق إلى الإسكندرية وهو هارب  يحمل ذكريات قتل المسيحيين لوالده، وصورة رهيبة عن المسيحيين الذين صورهم د زيدان  طوال الرواية بأشرار القصة!! وفي الطريق يجد الغمز واللمز في حق الرهبان والمسيحية  والإيحاء بعدم مصداقية رحلة العائلة المقدسة إلى مصر، ومصداقية صلب المسيح والتشكيك  في جميع العقائد المسيحية!! وهو هائم لا يعرف أين الحقيقة!!*
*ويصور لنا كنجزلي راهبه وقد خرج من الدير مزودا بوصايا أستاذه القديس  أرسانيوس معلم أولاد الملوك، في حين يقدم لنا د زيدان راهبه ساخطا على المسيحية  وعقائدها بل وكل ما هو مسيحي، وبدلا من أن يتوجه إلى البطريركية مباشرة والتي جاء  أصلاً ليبدأ منها يذهب على البحر والذي يشير للعالم ويبدأ مرحلة الغواية وممارسة  الجنس المحرم!! فعندما يصل إلى الإسكندرية في طريقه إلى دار البطريركية يذهب إلى  البحر أولاً وهناك ينزل البحر وعند خروجه من البحر بعد أن تعرض للغرق وعلى الشاطئ  يقابل أوكتافيا التي كانت تنتظر فارس أحلامها الذي وعدها به إله البحر بوسيدون أنه  سيأتيها من البحر، فتتصور أنه الفارس المنتظر المرسل من الإله بوسيدون فتطعمه  وتأخذه في أحضانها الدافئة وتذهب به إلى منزل سيدها الصقلي المسافر في تجارته،  ويمارس معها الحب والجنس والذي يستغرق د زيدان ويستزيد في أوصافه دون أن يشعرنا ولو  للحظة واحدة بوخز أو تأنيب من ضمير الراهب الذي يفترض أنه نزر البتولية، بل ويصور  الحياة مع أوكتافيا التي قضي معظم وقته معها في التفكير في الجنس وممارسته معها،  بأنها الجنة التي ظل يحلم بالعودة إليها بعد أن عرفت أوكتافيا حقيقته كراهب وطردته  من جنتها!!*
*وفي حين يصور لنا كنجزلي تصاعد الأحداث وتسارعها منذ لحظة دخول الراهب  فليمون للإسكندرية ووصوله لدار البطريركية، عندما يصور لنا المؤامرات اليهودية لقتل  المسيحيين وحرق الكنائس وتكاسل الوالي أورستُس في الدفاع عن المسيحيين ومعاقبة  اليهود، بل وتواطؤه ضد البطريرك ورفض جنوده التدخل لمنع اليهود من تنفيذ مؤامرتهم،  وثورة العامة من المسيحيين ضد اليهود محاولين التخلص منهم انتقاما لقتلهم بعض  المسيحيين ومحاولة إحراقهم لعدة كنائس. ويرفض البابا كيرلس عمود الدين محاولة  العامة قتل اليهود ولكنه، أمام تخاذل أورستُس وموقف جنوده يقرر إخراجهم من مدينة  الإسكندرية، المدينة التي عاشوا فيها وكانوا من أهم معالمها منذ تأسيس الإسكندر  الأكبر لها، حفظا لهم من ثورة العامة وكعقاب لهم حتى لا يكرروا ذلك مرة أخرى!!  وفيما يلي الصورة التي قدمها كنجزلي عن الصراع اليهودي الأرثوذكسي في الإسكندرية[34]، حيث يقتل كل من اليهود والوثنيين، معاً،  المعلم المسيحي هيراكس فيصيح أحد الرهبان طالباً نجدته: " النجدة! النجدة! يا آباء  الأديرة. أن هيراكس المعلم المسيحي يلاقي حتفه الآن على أيدي معذبيه في قلب هذا  المسرح.*
*- إلى النار يا عبيد الأصنام! إلى النار أيها اليهود!*
*لقد اتهموا المسكين بتدبير مؤامرة ضد يهودي.. فقُبض عليه. وها هم  يفحصونه بالجلدات.*
*وتدافع الجمهور كتلة واحدة إلى الداخل وهناك خلف حاجز قضبان حديدية كان  يفصلهم عن المأساة التي تجري أمامهم. شاهدوا، وعيونهم تجحظ من الرعب، شبح هيراكس  وهو عاري الجسد معلقا بين السماء والأرض، مربوطا إلى عمود خشبي، والضربات تنهال  عليه من معذبيه، وجسده يتلوى ويرتعش والضحكات تتعالي من الجلادين، وهم يوالون عملهم  الوحشي ويلعنون البطريرك، والكهنة، والقديسين، والكنائس، والمسيحيين عامة، وينادون  بأن ذلك سوف يكون مصير كل مسيحي في المدينة، وعبثا تعالت الصيحات من أفراد الجمهور،  وعبثا راحوا يدفعون القضبان الحديدية بأيديهم. حتى خفت صوت الشهيد المسكين، وهدأت  حركته. وبانتفاضة قصيرة اسلم الروح ... وهتف الجمهور:  *
*لقد قتلوه! قتله المجرمون. هيا على بيت البطريرك. وسوف ننتقم منهم  ".*
*ثم يصور لنا موقف البطريرك كالآتي: " سوف يدفعوني إلى هذا العمل، دمهم  عليهم وعلى أولادهم. ألا تكفيهم تجاديفهم على الله وعلى كنيسته، وأعمال السحر والغش  التي يقومون بها، حتى يدبروا المؤامرات لأولادي ويسلمونهم للموت.*
*وأجاب صوت أكثر رقه:  *
*- وهكذا كان شأن اليهود منذ عصر الرسل.*
*- ولن يكون بعد ذلك، لقد أعطاني الله السلطان وسوف أوقفهم. هكذا يفعل  الله بي، وهكذا يريد، أن لم أطهر الإسكندرية من كل يهودي.*
*- لعل هذا القرار لا يعجب الحاكم.*
*- أني أعرف لماذا يداهن الحاكم هذه الفئة. أنهم يمدونه هو وطغمته بما  يحتاجون من المال.. وهكذا يرضخ لمؤامرتهم وتدبيرهم. أنه على استعداد أن يحمي مغارة  لصوص أن كان في هذا منفعته، ولا يهمه حدوث فتنة في المدينة ".*
*ثم يشرح كنجزلي مؤامرة اليهود لقتل أكبر عدد ممكن من المسيحيين،  فيقول: *

*" ولا يدري فليمون كم لبث من الوقت نائما حينما سمع، أو خيل إليه أنه  يسمع صوتا يهتف ..*
*- أيها المسيحيون، إلى النجدة. أن كنيسة الإسكندرية تشتعل فيها  النار.*
*وقفز من مكانه على الفور .. وأسرع يجري في الممر الضيق المظلم فوجد  الرهبان والكهنة يتكدسون على درجات السلم. ... ففي لمح البصر لمع نصل سكين في  الهواء، وما لبث أن أنغمس في رقبة واحد من الرهبان. وانكفأ المسكين على الأرض  الحجرية واسلم الروح. بينما أسرع الجاني بالفرار يتبعه الرهبان في جنون.*
*ولكن تلك كانت حيلة لاجتذاب أكبر عدد ممكن من الكهنة والرهبان بعيداً عن  دار البطريركية. فمن هنا وهناك، من أماكن متعددة، ظهرت أشباح مسلحة تسعى وتتكاثر  لتطبق عليهم، ولكن يبدو أن الكهنة تنبهوا لما يدبر لهم في الخفاء، فأسرعوا هاربين  ولم يبق سوى فيلمون وحده ".*
*ثم يتحدث عن حرق اليهود للكنائس وقتلهم للمسيحيين ويصور موقف الحاكم  السلبي تجاه ما يحدث! بل وموقف قائد الكتيبة الرومانية الذي لم يتقاعس عن دوره فحسب  بل راح يحتقر المسيحيين ويسخر منهم! بل وتركهم يلاقون حتفهم في سخرية  غريبة: *
*" وفي أحد المنحنيات، فتحت بوابه وتدفقت كتيبة نظامية من جنود الرومان  بدروعهم وسيوفهم اللامعة. وهتف قائد الكتيبة بصوت أجش00*
*أيها الرعاع لماذا تعكرون الليل بصياحكم؟ لماذا لا تعودون إلى منازلكم  وتنامون؟*
*وأجاب فليمون:  *
*- أن كنيسة الإسكندرية تشتعل فيها النيران00*
*فقهقه القائد ..*
*- هذا جميل وماذا أيضاً؟*
*- أنهم يذبحون المسيحيين00*
*- وهذا أجمل. دافعوا عن أنفسكم.*
*ثم استدار لجنوده قائلاً.*
*- أيها الرجال إلى ثكناتكم00*
*وعاد صف الجنود من حيث أتوا00 أهذه عدالة الرومان؟ هكذا تساءل فليمون في  نفسه ... هل معنى ذلك أنهم يحتقرون المسيحية ويبغضونها؟ هم لا يهمهم أن احتراق  كنيسة الإسكندرية واحتراق المسيحيين والمسيحية بجملتها.*
*- وأرتفع صوت نسائي من أحد الأبنية يهتف بالقول:  *
*- أيها المسيحيون عودوا إلى أماكنكم. أن كنيسة الإسكندرية لم يمسها سوء  ... أنها تبعد عنكم الآن ميلين كاملين .. وفي كل شبر، وخلف كل منحنى من هذا الطريق  الطويل يكمن لكم اليهود. ينتهزون الفرصة.*
*وبعد أن يصور دفاع المسيحيين عن أنفسهم بالوسائل البدائية يرضخون  لتعليمات البطريرك والذي يقرر بعد ذلك طرد اليهود من الإسكندرية ليسكنوا خارج  أسوارها في حين كان في إمكانه أن يعطي تعليماته للشعب الثائر بسحقهم، ولكنه لم  يفعل!!*
*ويبرر لنا كنجزلي تعاطف حاكم الإسكندرية مع اليهود لثلاثة أسباب جوهرية  هي؛ شخصية البابا كيرلس الكاريزمية وعلاقته الوطيدة بالإمبراطور الروماني والتي  تلاشى بجوارها دور أورستُس، ومن ثم لم يجد أورسُتس مكاناً له إلا مع الوثنيين  واليهود والفيلسوفة هيباتيا، وهؤلاء لم يكن عددهم قليلاً، وقد اجتمعوا جميعا على  كراهية البطريرك بسبب تهديده لمصالحهم جميعاً، وبسبب احتياج أورسُتس لأموال  المرابين من اليهود، وليقفوا معه عندما يقرر الانفصال عن روما وإعلان نفسه  إمبراطورا لمصر وشمال أفريقيا، في الوقت الذي كان متأكداً فيه من أن البطريرك صاحب  الكاريزما الجماهيرية والمحبوب بل والمؤيد من الإمبراطور الروماني لن يكون  معه.*
*أما الدكتور زيدان، كعادته، فيتجاهل هذه العوامل جميعها، والصراع الذي  كان دائراً في هذه الفترة التاريخية بين الحاكم والبطريرك من جهة وبين اليهود  والمسيحيين من جهة أخرى، وبين الديانات الوثنية والفلسفات اليونانية، بل والهرطقات  المسيحية المختلفة، وغيرها من جهة، وبين هذه الديانات والفلسفات والمسيحية من جهة  أخرى. بل وراح بميكيافلية عهدناها فيه! يصور البطريرك بالإرهابي المتجني على كل  هؤلاء، متجاهلاً لكل هذه العوامل! وكأنه يوجد ثأر شخصي بينه وبين البطريرك أو  الكنيسة!! بل وتجاهل الظرف التاريخي، عموماً، ونسي أو تناسى ما حدث من إبادة شعوب  لشعوب أخرى حتى القرن التاسع عشر وبداية القرن العشرين وعلى سبيل المثال المجازر  التي أهلك فيها العثمانيون الملايين من المسيحيين في الصرب وأرمينيا وخلف للعالم  عداوات تاريخية بين أهل الصرب والبوسنة والهرسك وبين شقي قبرص وغيرها لم تندمل  بعد!! وراح يلوم المسيحيين على طرد اليهود من الإسكندرية دون قتلهم ويتجاهل سبب  موقف المسيحيين منهم وهو تأمرهم على المسيحيين ومحاولة إحراقهم لكنائسهم!! بل وينسى  ويتجاهل كراهية العرب والمسلمين لليهود بسبب مواقفهم مع نبي المسلمين قديما  ومحارقهم للفلسطينيين التي لم تنته بعد؟! بل ووصف المسلمين لهم بنسل القردة  والخنازير " وَجَعَلَ مِنْهُمُ الْقِرَدَةَ وَالْخَنَازِيرَ " (المائدة: 60)، "  وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَدَوْا مِنْكُمْ فِي السَّبْتِ فَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ  كُونُوا قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ " (البقرة: 65). والسؤال  هنا هل يعتبر الدكتور زيدان هذا الوصف لليهود افتئاتا عليهم وجريمة في حقهم؟!! ليته يجيبنا ولا يقع في حالة من  الانفصام في الشخصية؟!!*
*ولا يسعنا أن نقول له هنا إلا ما قاله الرب يسوع المسيح لقادة اليهود: "  من ثمارهم تعرفونهم هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا أو من الحسك تينا " (مت7: 16)، وأيضاً  " أيها القادة العميان الذين يصفون عن البعوضة ويبلعون الجمل " (مت23:  24).*
*وفي الوقت الذي يصور فيه كنجزلي الراهب، بالرغم من اعتراضه على بعض  ممارسات رجال الدين الخاطئة والمضادة للمسيحية، ثائرا لأجل العفة والفضيلة عندما  يعرف أن بيلاجيا التي سبق أن أنقذته من القوط على السفينة هي أخته والتي اشتراها  سيدها القوطى وصارت محظيته، يبذل كل طاقته ويعرض حياته للموت عدة مرات لإخراجها مما  هي فيه والعودة بها إلى حظيرة المسيح، حيث العفة والقداسة. نجد راهب د زيدان غارقاً  في أحضان أوكتافيا ومرتا وممارسة الجنس معها دون أي تأنيب للضمير، ضمير الراهب الذي  نذر نفسه للبتولية وقرر حياة النسك والزهد في كل شيء، بل والأسوأ أنه يصور اللذة  الجنسية وكأنها السبب الذي بسببه طرد الله آدم وحواء من جنة عدن!!*
*ويصور لنا كنجزلي الراهب فليمون رافضاً الخلط بين المسيحية وما يقوم به  العامة من عنف فيقول: " أن ملكوت المسيح ليس ملكوت العنف والسلب والاختطاف ولكنه  ملكوت الرحمة والمحبة "، وهذا يدفعه للذهاب للتعرف على فكر الفيلسوفة هيباتيا وأن  أمكن هدايتها ولكنه يتعرف عليها وينبهر بفكرها ويتعلق بها بالمقابلة لما واجهه من  تشدد بعض رجال الدين ودخولهم في صراع كان يجب أن يكونوا بعيدين عنه. ويتعرف من خلال  بواب مدرسة هيباتيا الوثني على زوجته الزنجية المسيحية التقية، البسيطة في إيمانها.  وينضم الراهب فليمون لتلاميذ هيباتيا معجبا بتعليمها وسلوكياتها كفيلسوفة  أرستقراطية إلا أنه يصعق عندما يراها متآمرة مع الحاكم أورستُس وتعد نفسها لتكون  زوجته كالإمبراطور القادم وفي ملابس ومنظر وموقع يتنافى تماما مع ما تعلمه وتنادي  به، يراها كالمرائية التي تقول ما لا تفعل، وخاصة في مشهد الحفل الدموي الماجن الذي  أقامه أورستُس الحاكم ليسلى الشعب بمشهد حي لقتل خمسين أسيراً ليبياً على المسرح  وأمام حوالي عشرة آلاف من المشاهدين، تمهيدا لإعلان الثورة وتنصيب نفسه إمبراطورا،  فتسقط من نظره ولكنه لا يوافق على قتلها.*
*أما راهب د زيدان فيفتتن بها ويتمنى أن يعيش تلميذا وعاشقاً لها وتحت  قدميها، وبدلاً من سعيه لدراسة اللاهوت والطب، كما صوره يوسف زيدان يتحول إلى باحث  عن العلم عند هيباتيا التي فتن بجمالها الأخاذ ورقة فلسفتها بل وذاب في جمالها ورقة  فلسفتها، والتي صورها الكاتب بالجنة الحقيقية مقابل المسيحية التي صورها بالدموية  كما رفض حياة العفة والقداسة التي صورها بالتي لا طائل من روائها!! ونسي هدف مجيئه  إلى الإسكندرية!!*
*بل وعلى عكس كنجزلي والذي صور العامة من المسيحيين وهم يقتلون هيباتيا  بصور بشعة بسبب تصورهم أنها هي السبب في الفجوة بين أورستُس والبطريرك، لأن أورستُس  كان حريصا على الالتقاء بها وحضور محاضراتها الفلسفية، مما عبأ عامة المسيحيين ضده  وضدها وتصورهم أنها تحرضه ضد القديس كيرلس، كما صور كنجزلي، اتفاق هيباتيا مع  أورستُس واحتقارها للمسيحية والمسيحيين وبطريركهم ووصفهم بالذين يعبدون الناصري  المصلوب وتصويرهم بالجهلاء والرعاع، وتنازل الوالي أو إنكاره لمسيحيته أمامها بل  وأمام اليهود. وذلك دون أن يذكر أي دور للبابا كيرلس عمود الدين بل على العكس يؤكد  أنه حذر من قتلها، فيقول كنجزلي على لسان الراهب فليمون: " أنهم (أي المسيحيين)  يبغضونها، وينسبون إليها جرائم رهيبة. ولقد كانوا يدبرون الهجوم على منزلها في  الليلة الماضية لولا خوفهم من كيرلس ". وقال عن تحذير البابا كيرلس للعامة من  عدم المساس بها أو المساس باليهود " ولكن يبدو أن الشعب قد خشي من غضب الأنبا  كيرلس الذي اصدر تحذيره لهم بالأمس أنه أن تجاسر أحد وقام بتعكير الصفو فسيكون  نصيبه الحرم والعقاب "[35].*
*يصور د زيدان البابا كيرلس وهو يخطب خطبة نارية محرضا على قتلها باسم  المسيح، دون سند أو وثيقة من التاريخ إلا خياله وما أوحي به له عزازيله وشيطانه  الشرير! وما يريد أن يوصله للناس من أفكار لا علاقة لها بالواقع!! فيزعم أن العامة  اندفعوا تحت تأثير هذه الخطبة النارية المزعومة لخطفها وتمزيقها ثم حرقها. بل وتصل  أفكار الكاتب المضادة للمسيحية بل والدين عموما عندما يصور أوكتافيا الوثنية، حورية  جنة راهبه الجنسية، بصورة مضادة للبابا كيرلس ورجاله حيث يصورها بالشهيدة النبيلة  التي ألقت بنفسها على هيباتيا محاولة إنقاذها فقتلت معها!! وهو أسلوب ذو مغزى سيء  جدا حيث صور الوثنية الزانية، لو شاء لنا التعبير، بالنبيلة الشهيدة وبطريرك  الكنيسة بالمحرض على القتل باسم الدين والرهبان بالقتلة والوحوش  الضارية!!*
*وبعد مقتل هيباتيا يجد الراهب فليمون، راهب كنجزلي، في البحث عن أخته  حيث يعرف في خضم الأحداث أن بيلاجيا التي تعيش مع جماعة القوط هي أخته ولأنها أسيرة  ومباعة كعبدة فقد كانت تعيش مع أمير هذه الجماعة كعشيقة فيحاول أن يخلصها مما هي  فيه من خطية ويذهب بها إلى الدير ليعيشا حياة القداسة والعفة والطهارة بعيد عن  ضوضاء العالم وضجيجه.*
*وعند عودته للدير يختاره الرهبان بالرغم من صغر سنة لرئاسة الدير فيقوده  بقداسة وحكمة، وفي النهاية يطلب من الرهبان أن يصلي معهم القداس الإلهي ويناولهم  جميعا، ويحتفظ لنفسه بجزء ويذهب به في الصحراء بعيدا ويختفي عن الرهبان الذين  يبحثون عنه، ويعرفون عن طريق أحد الذين يعيشون في الصحراء أنه مر أمامهم في اتجاه  معين، فيذهبون إليه فيجدونه ممدا في مغارة وعلى شفتيه أثار التناول من الأسرار  المقدسة وبجواره فتاة ممددة وعلى شفتيها أثار التناول، فيعرفون أنها أخته بيلاجيا  التي تركت حياة الرزيلة وعاشت كمتوحدة في الصحراء ولم يعرف أحد عنها شيئاً سوى  أخيها الراهب فليمون. وهكذا تنتهي حياة راهب كنجزلي في طهر وقداسة وسمو في  الإيمان.*
*أما راهب د زيدان فيترك الإسكندرية ويذهب إلى أنطاكية وهناك يعيش في أحد  الأديرة النائية في حالة صراع مع نفسه الميالة للعالم وشهواته، وفي الدير يلتقي  بمارتا التي كانت تعيش بالقرب من الدير والتي جاء بها إليه رئيس الدير ليعلمها  ويدربها على الترانيم الروحية، ولكن تتحول علاقته بها إلى علاقة جنسية ليعود فيها  لجنة أخرى يعوض بها جنته المفقودة التي عاشها مع أوكتافيا، ويختم روايته بكتابة  مذكراته التي فيها ينكر الإيمان ويترك الدير بطريقة توحي أنه ذهب هائما وراء مارتا  التي ذهبت لتعمل في حانات حلب!! هذه جنة يوسف زيدان وهذا هو هدف وغاية رحلته في هذا  العالم وسعادته التي بحث عنها!! الشهوة والجنس والجري وراء الساقطات!!*
*لقد وجد راهب كنجزلي جنته في البر والقداسة بينما وجد راهب د زيدان جنته  في الجنس والمجون والخلاعة المحرمة التي وصفها دائما بالجنة المفقودة!!*
*وبرغم تصوير كنجزلي للعنف الذي ساد في تلك الفترة وبرغم مآخذه على رجال  الدين وخاصة الرهبان وتركهم للأديرة وانشغالهم فيما هو بعيد عن هدف وسمو رهبنتهم  ودخولهم في الصراع الذي كان دائرا بين الحاكم أورستُس المتعاطف مع الوثنيين واليهود  والفيلسوفة هيباتيا والبطريرك ذو الشخصية الكاريزمية والمدافع عن المسيحية. وبرغم  تحامله، كمعظم كتاب القرنين الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر، على المسيحية ورجال الدين، إلا  أنه لم يهاجم الإيمان المسيحي بل اقر بسموه وعظمته، ولم يهاجم العقائد المسيحية بل  اقر بحقيقتها من وجهة نظر فلسفية تمثلت في إيمان رافائيل بن عزرا المرابي اليهودي  الذي تثقف وتهذب بفلسفة مدرسة هيباتيا والتي أدت به إلى تخليه عن المال طواعية وعرف  سمو المسيحية من خلال فتاة مسيحية بسيطة في إيمانها وسلوكياتها المسيحية الحقيقة،  في شمال أفريقيا، ووجد السمو في تعاليم المسيح، ووجد الله في المسيح، الإنسان  الكامل، والذي من خلال كماله وسموه آمن بأنه الإله المتجسد، لأن الله لو أراد أن  يتجسد لا يمكن أن يتجسد إلا كإنسان كامل، وكان هو المسيح. ويعود بن عزرا إلى  الإسكندرية محاولا أن يرد الجميل لأستاذته الفيلسوفة هيباتيا، والذي يوشك على  إقناعها بالإيمان بالمسيح من خلال العقل والمنطق بل والفلسفة، وهنا يصور التلاقي  بين الإيمان والفلسفة! ولكن مع تسارع الأحداث تأتي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن،  فيمسك بها الدهماء والعامة ويجرونها في الشوارع فيتمزق جسدها ويتهرأ، ولكن لا يطلب  هؤلاء إلا قتلها على مذبح المسيح وأمام صورة المسيح، الذي يمد يديه ليبارك، والذي  ترفع هيباتيا يدها إليه في ضراعة ولكن قبل أن تنطق بكلمة ينقض عليها بطرس الشماس،  وكأنه يقول أنها لجأت للمسيح لكن الشماس لم يعطها هذه الفرصة!! وهنا يصور الراهب  فليمون وهو يرفع عينيه إلى صورة المسيح وهو يخيل إليه أن دمعتين كبيرتين تتدحرجان  على وجهه الصامت، رافضا لهذه الأعمال التي تتنافى مع حبه ومع ما تجسد من أجله ومع  تعليمه السامي ومحبته غير المحدودة، وفوق الصورة كتبت باللغة القبطية " أنا هو  أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد ". ويردد الراهب: " إذا أنت هو يا سيدي؟ أنت الحب الرحيم  الذي غفرت لقاتليك. وطلبت الرحمة لمعذبيك؟ أنت الذي ناديت بالمحبة، والتسامح؟ أنت  هو هو مسيح الجبل، الذي ألقيت من منبره تعاليم الرحمة والحب؟ إذا ماذا يفعل أتباعك  في بيتك، وعلى مذبحك وتحت أنظارك؟! ". أنه يقدم صرخة لما يمكن أن يفعله بعض الذين  تسموا باسم المسيح دون أن يعرفوا عن تعليمه شيئاً!! ويظهر بن عزرا اليهودي الذي آمن  بالمسيح فيطلب من الراهب أن يأخذ شقيقته ويذهب بها إلى الصحراء لينجو من هذا  العالم.*
*وعلى عكس د زيدان فقد لام كنجزلي رجال الدين الذين لم يطبقوا تعاليم  المسيح السامية بل فعلوا بعكسها باسم المسيح مما تسبب في العثرات، ولام على قادة  المسيحية بسبب الانشقاق الذي عطل انتشار إنجيل المسيح فيقول على لسان الراهب فليمون  " أن على الكنيسة وحدها تقع مسئولية كل انشقاق، لأنها لو كانت مستيقظة يوما واحدا  لكسبت العالم كله قبل غروب الشمس "!! وهذا قول حق فلو لم ينشغل العالم المسيحي  بمواجهة الهرطقات والحروب الداخلية لكانوا قد حولوا العالم كله إلى أتباع  للمسيح.*
*وكما قدم لنا كنجزلي صورة سلبية لتدخل بعض رجال الدين في الأمور  العالمية، فقد قدم لنا إلى جانب الراهب فليمون وأخته بيلاجيا التائبة القديسة وأبن  عزرا اليهودي الذي قادته الفلسفة للتخلي عن مقتنيات العالم وقاده الإيمان البسيط  للإيمان بلاهوت المسيح وسما في التعليم بمنطق العقل والفلسفة والإيمان! إلى جانب  الفتاة المسيحية البسيطة التي حول سلوكها المسيحي البسيط الفيلسوف اليهودي المتأثر  بالفلسفة اليونانية المصرية إلى الإيمان، والعبدة الزنجية المسيحية ذات الإيمان  البسيط والمتزوجة من بواب مدرسة هيباتيا الوثني الذي يتركها على إيمانها المسيحي  الذي تمسكت به.*
*فقد هاجم كنجزلي سلبيات المسيحيين وأمتدح تعاليم المسيحية، بمفهوم القول  المنسوب لغاندي " أحب المسيحية وأكره المسيحيين ". قدم المسيحية السامية ورفض  سلوكيات بعض المسيحيين المضادة لتعاليم المسيح السامية، قدم الإيجابيات إلى جانب  السلبيات، صور بعض رجال الدين الذين دخلوا في صراع يسيء لصورة المسيح وتعاليمه، كما  قدم سمو المسيحية وعظمة تعاليمها، قدم سمو وعظمة المسيح الذي هو الله المتجسد في  صور الإنسان الكامل، ولم يسيء للإيمان المسيحي ولا لعظمة المسيحية ولم يخلط بين  تعاليمها وعقائدها وبين سلوكيات بعض المؤمنين بها. وهذه عظمة الكاتب المحايد المبدع  على أساس راقي. وهذا عكس د زيدان الذي تخلى عن كل حياد وانساق وراء أفكاره ونظرياته  التي بنيت أصلا على ما نشا عليه من أفكار مضادة للمسيحية وما تأثر به من ملحدي  الغرب وراح يدعم أفكاره بأفكار ملحدين ينطبق على فكرهم القول: " إذا كان الله قد  مات فلا جريمة "، أو " إذ لم يكن الله موجودا فكل شيء مباح من اصغر الشرور حتى أكبر  الجرائم "!!*
*فقد بدأ د زيدان من السطر الأول مهاجما للمسيحية وعقائدها ومتهما لها  بالتأثر بالديانات الوثنية وأخذ أفكارها وعقائدها من الوثنية، مرددا لأفكار  الملحدين الملفقة!! والتي سنرد عليه في أحد كتبنا القادمة بنعمة المسيح. وقد وضع  المسيحيين المستقيمي الرأي، مسيحي الكنيسة الجامعة الرسولية، وأصحاب الإيمان المسلم  من المسيح لرسله والذي سلمه رسله لجماعة المؤمنين، أي الكنيسة، جميعا، عامة ورجال  دين في صورة القتلة والوحوش، أو بلغة الأدب أشرار الرواية!! وقدم الهراطقة الذين  تركوا التسليم الرسولي وتبنوا أفكارا هي ابعد ما تكون عن التسليم الرسولي والوحي  الإلهي وانساقوا وراء أفكار لا صلة لها لا بالتسليم ولا بالوحي!! وجعل منهم عنصر  الخير في الرواية مقابل الشر المتمثل بالكنيسة ورجالها متأثرا بما فعله كتاب  الوثنية الحديثة من أمثال لي بيكنت وهنري لنكولن ودان بروان وغيرهم الذين كتبوا  العديد من الكتب ذات الصبغة الإلحادية التي بنيت على احتمالات وفرضيات وهمية لا  علاقة لها بالواقع أو التاريخ!! بل ووضع نظرية اسماها باللاهوت العربي وحاول فرضها  وكأنها الحقيقة!! ونسي أن الإيمان بالإلهيات مبني على الإعلان والوحي الإلهي وليس  على نظريات!! وقال كلاماً يبدو في ظاهره أنه الحق ولكن في جوهره باطل وهو أن  الهراطقة يؤمنون أيضا أنهم على صواب!! ونقول له ولأمثاله؛ هذه فرية فالهراطقة مجرد  أفراد خرجوا من أجماع يحتفظ بتسليم رسولي، كما أن عبدة الشيطان يعتقدون أنهم على  صواب وكذلك الملحدين وكل أصحاب ملة ودين، فهل يجرؤ د زيدان أن يقول أن الزنادقة في  الإسلام كانوا على صواب وبقية جمهور المسلمين على باطل؟! أو أنهم كانوا هم الأخيار  وبقية جموع المسلمين الذين رفضوهم ورفضوا فكرهم أنهم الأشرار؟!!*
*يا دكتور أتق الله وأحترم عقائد الآخرين. أنت أخذت فكرة روايتك من رواية  المؤرخ تشارلز كنجزلي ولكنك لم تكن محايدا مثله فقد وظفتها للهجوم على المسيحية  وفرض نظريتك المرفوضة عن اللاهوت العربي الذي لم ولن يكن له وجودا ففكر الهراطقة  ليس هو نتاج لاهوت عربي بل هو نتاج تأملات شخصية مصبوغة بفلسفات وضعية بالدرجة  الأولى!!*

*---*
*[25] هايبيشيا ص 10.*
*[26] هايبيشيا ص 8.*
*[27] هايبيشيا ص 12.*
*[28] هايبيشيا ص 195 – 200.*
*[29] هايبيشيا ص 145.*
*[30] هايبيشيا ص 176.*
*[31] هايبيشيا ص 100.*
*[32] هايبيشيا 152و154.*
* [33]رواية  هيباتيا ص136.*
*[34] هايبيشيا م ص63-71.*
*[35] هايبيشيا ص 201.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: رواية عزازيل هل هي جهل بالتاريخ أم تزوير للتاريخ؟  ردا على رواية عزازيل للدكتور يوسف زيدان  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*الفصل الثالث*​ *رواية عزازيل*​ *هل هي إبداع فني أم ازدراء للمسيحية؟*​ 
*زعم الكاتب في كل أحاديثه الصحفية والتلفزيونية أن كل ما جاء في الرواية  هو حقيقي، سواء الأحداث والوقائع أو الشخصيات باستثناء شخصية البطل هيبا التي رسمها  من خياله!؟ فهل هذا صحيح؟ والإجابة كلا! فهذا حق وقد قصد به باطل! فالشخصيات  التاريخية مثل نسطور والبابا كيرلس عمود الدين وآريوس وبولس السموساطي والفيلسوفة  الإسكندرية هيباتيا (هايبيشيا)، والمواقع التي جرت فيها الأحداث مثل الإسكندرية  والقسطنطينية وأورشليم القدس وإنطاكية والرها وغيرها، والتواريخ المذكورة كلها، مثل  تاريخ انعقاد مجمع أفسس، صحيحة، ولكن ما قيل على لسان أبطال الرواية في معظمه غير  صحيح بل ومنسوب لهذه الشخصيات فقط ليخدم رؤية الكاتب وما يريد أن يوصله للقراء! لقد  فرض الكاتب هنا رؤيته الخاصة، رؤيته هو، على هذا التاريخ ووضع أفكاره الخاصة وما  يريد أن يقوله للقراء على لسان هذه الشخصيات، فهو لم ينقل نصوصاً عنهم، بل وضع  أفكاره هو على لسانهم، مثله مثل جميع المزورين والملفقين في التاريخ الذين نسبوا  أقوالاً وكتباً لأناس لم يكتبوها ولم يعرفوها!*
*وهنا يتحمس البعض من الذين لا يمسهم ما جاء في الرواية بشيء، بل والتي  جاءت على هواهم ويقولون لنا أن هذا إبداع فني والإبداع حر يكتب كما يشاء! والكاتب  لم يقل شيئاً بل أبطال الرواية هم الذين تكلموا وقالوا! ونقول لهم، برغم ما أفصحوا  به من تهجم وأكاذيب ضد المسيحية؛ هل الإبداع الفني يشوه الحقيقة ويزيف التاريخ؟!  وهل أبطال الرواية من كوكب آخر يتكلمون عما لم نعلمه أو عن أحداث حدثت في كوكب آخر؟  أم أنهم من عالمنا ويتكلمون عن أحداث حدثت بالفعل ولكن الكاتب يزور الحقائق  علىلسانهم؟ هل هم أشخاص حية من لحم ودم تدرك ما تقول أم أنهم شخصيات روائية  مستوحاة من شخصيات عاشت بالفعل ووقائع وقعت بالفعل وقد وضع المؤلف أفكاره الخاصة،  التي لا صلة لها بما حدث فعلاً وما قيل، على لسانهم؟! لا تضحكوا علينا وعلى أنفسكم  فالرواية من تأليف الكاتب، والأشخاص حتى وأن كانوا قد وجدوا في التاريخ حقيقة لكنه  لم يبحث في كتب التاريخ المعاصر لهذه الأحداث وهذه الشخصيات وينقل كلامهم كما هو  موثق! وبطل الرواية هيبا هو من إبداعه وتأليفه هو وما وضعه على لسانه هو فكره  وخياله! أن كل ما جاء في الرواية يعبر عن فكر الكاتب نفسه ورؤيته التي وضعها على  لسان أبطال الرواية! ومن هنا يحق لنا أن نناقشه ونرد على ما كتب ونوضح الحقائق  للجميع ونكشف ما لفقه وفرضه على التاريخ وما زيفه وصوره للقارئ على أنه حقائق، وهي  أبعد بعيدة تماماً عن الحقيقة بعد المشرق عن المغرب.*
*كما نسأل أيضاً: ما هو الإبداع الفني؟ وما هي غايته؟ ونقول باختصار  الإبداع يهدف في أصله إلى الخير والحب والجمال، من خلال تأليف عمل أدبي متُخيل،  مبني على خيال الكاتب وإبداعه، وقد يكون مبنياً على بعض الحقائق أو مبنياً على  الخيال المحض، أو يريد عمل إسقاط من الماضي إلى الحاضر، أي يتخذ من أحداث الماضي  عبرة للحاضر أو للمستقبل، أو يحول العمل الأدبي لأداة أو وسيلة لوضع فكر خاص  بالمبدع بحيث يفرض رؤيته الخاصة سواء الدينية أو الفلسفية أو السياسية ويقدمها  كتاريخ حقيقي من خلال استخدام أحداث الماضي ورواياته! والتي يريد أن يسربها إلى فكر  وعقل القارئ من خلال السرد الروائي المتخيل، فتصل إلى القارئ المثقف والبسيط بصورة  سهلة وسلسة تجعله يعيشها وكأنها الحقيقة نفسها. فالكاتب أو المبدع الذي يكتب في  التاريخ لا يفصل بين الرواية والتاريخ بل يقدم التاريخ كرواية، وهنا نفحص عمل هذا  الكاتب هل قدم لنا التاريخ كوقائع ولكن في شكل روائي أم أنه قام بفرض رؤيته الخاصة  على التاريخ؟! أم أنه مزج بين المنهجين فقدم التاريخ كوقائع وفرض على هذه الوقائع  رؤيته الخاصة؟ أو بمعني أدق جعل السرد التاريخي يتكلم بفكره ولسانه هو ويعبر عن  معتقداته الخاصة ورؤيته الخاصة التي يريد أن يقدمها للناس وكأنها تاريخ حقيقي؟!  ولدينا مثال لذلك وهو العمل الإبداعي الخاص بمسلسل هارون الرشيد والذي عرض في  التلفزيون من عدةسنوات في شهر رمضان وفي توقيت يمثل ذروة المشاهدة في هذا الشهر، وكان  هدف هذا العمل تغيير صورة هارون الرشيد الذي كان الناس يتندرون بوصفه بالرجل الذي  تحيط به النساء التي مثل الحور في الجنة وحوله الحدائق الغناء ويقضي وقته في اللهو  وشرب الخمر، فقدمه العمل في صورة رجل صالح أقرب إلى أولياء الله وفي المقابل قدم  الكاتب أشخاصاً من اليهود الغربيين يحيكون مؤامرة هدفها تشويه صورة هذا الرجل  الأقرب للأولياء، في كتب التاريخ، وتصويره بهذه الصورة التي ذكرناها أعلاه حتى  يشوهوا صورته في التاريخ، وقد نجح الكاتب في هدفه وتحولت صورة الرجل في نظر الناس  إلى النقيض ولم نعد نسمع أحداً يتكلم عن هارون الرشيد إلا كرجل صالح واختفت الصورة  التي كانت شائعة عنه! وبعد ذلك وجدنا بعض الذين اشتركوا في هذا العمل يقولون في  الأحاديث الصحفية والتلفزيونية: لقد رددنا على من أساءوا لصورة هذا الرجل  وأفحمناهم!*
*وهنا كان هدف كاتب المسلسل ومن اشتركوا معه في هذا العمل هو الرد على من  قالوا أنهم شوهوا صورة الرجل. فلم يكن هذا المسلسل سردا تاريخيا بل عملاً إبداعياً  له هدفه والهدف هو مسح الصورة التي كانت لدى الناس وتقديم رؤية الكاتب عن هذه  الشخصية. وقد قدمه المسلسل وشاهده الناس واقتنعوا برؤية الكاتب التي قدمها لهم من  خلال المشاهد التي شاهدوها وتكونت لديهم صورة مختلفة تماما عن الصورة التي كانوا قد  ألفوها! فالقارئ أو المشاهد، العادي، يقرأ أو يتفرج على العمل دون أن يبحث في  المراجع المعنية ليعرف صحة ما قرأه أو شاهده، فقط يأخذ ما قرأه أو شاهده كحقيقة  مسلم بها! وهذا ما شاهدناه وتأكدنا منه في الكثير من الأعمال من أمثال رواية شفرة  دافنشي أو الفيلم الوثائقي الملفق سايتجاست (إنسان العصر) وغيرهما وهي تصور لقرائها  ومشاهديها أنها تقدم لهم الحقيقة الموثقة، مع أنها لم تقدم سوى تلفيق وفبركات  وتزييف في صورة شيقة أقتنع بها البعض، على حساب الحقيقة، حتى ولو إلى  حين!*
*وهذا ما وجدناه في كتاب آيات شيطانية للكاتب البريطاني الجنسية والذي  كان مسلما وترك الإسلام، والذي فرض رؤيته الخاصة عن نبي المسلمين وقدمها في إطار  روائي جعل الدنيا تنقلب رأسا على عقب!*
*وهو نفس ما قدمه كتاب الغنوسية الحديثة أو الوثنية الحديثة في الغرب  والتي جمعأفكارهم التي اتخذت صورة أبحاث الكاتب الأمريكي داون براون في روايته  الشهيرة شفرة دافنشي والذي قال عن ديانته عندما سُئل  عنها في موقعه الشخصي على الانترنت وقيل له[36]: " هل أنت مسيحي؟ ". أجاب مراوغاً: " ربما  ليس بالمعنى التقليدي للكلمة ... أنا اعتبر نفسي دارساً لأديان كثيرة، وكلما تعلمت  كثيراً كان لدي أسئلة أكثر، وبالنسبة لي فالبحث الروحي سيكون عملاً متقدماً طويل  العمر ".*
*كما وصف  الأديان جميعاً، بما فيها اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام، بالكذب والتلفيق (الفبركة)،  فقال في الفصل الثاني والثمانين من كتابه " شفرة دافنشي ": " كل دين في العالم  مبني على تلفيق (فبركة - fabrication). هذا هو  تعريف الإيمان – قبول لما نتخيل أنه حقيقي, والذي لا يمكن أن نبرهن  عليه، كل دين من الأديان يصف الله من خلال الرموز والصور والمبالغات من قدماء  المصريين وحتى مدارس الأحد الحديثة. فالرموز هي احدي الطرق التي تساعد عقولنا على  استيعاب ما لا يمكن فهمه, وتنشأ المشاكل عندما نبدأ بالإيمان فعلياً بالرموز  التي وضعناها نحن بأنفسنا ".*
*" هؤلاء  الذين يفهمون حقاً إيمانهم يفهمون القصص بشكل مجازي ... الرمزية الدينية أصبحت  جزءاًً من الحقيقة الملفقة. والعيش في هذه الحقيقة يساعد الملايين من الناس على  حل مشكلاتها وبطريقة أفضل ".*
*" أن  الإنجيل يمثل قانوناً أساسياً يسير على نهجه ملايين البشر في الكرة الأرضية, والحال  نفسه في القرآن والتوراة وكتاب الهند القديمة, فهي تهدي الناس الذين يتبعون  الأديان الأخرى, وإذا قمنا, أنا وأنت, بالكشف عن وثائق تناقض قصصاً مقدسة رويت في  الديانة الإسلامية واليهودية والبوذية والوثنية, فهل نفعل ذلك؟ هل نعلن الحرب على  البوذيين ونقول لهم أن بوذا لم يأت في الحقيقة من زهرة لوتس؟ أو أن المسيح لم يولد  من أم عذراء فعلاً؟ أن أولئك الذين يفهمون دينهم حقاً, يعرفون أن كل تلك الروايات  هي روايات رمزية ".*
*وقد بنى  روايته على فكرة وثنية، تبناها بعض كُتّاب الغرب في السنوات الأخيرة من القرن  العشرين[37]، وهي أن المسيح مجرد أسطورة وغايتها  عبادة الأنثى المقدسة وممارسة طقوسها الجنسية الداعرة ورفضت ما يعرف بالديانات  التوحيدية الثلاث؛ اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام، التي تؤمن بالله الواحد، وقامت على  أساطير وخرافات وخيال شعبي من التاريخ الغربي لأوربا في العصور الوسطى، وعلى خيال  مجموعة من الكتاب التي تبنت ما يسمى بالغنوسية الحديثة التي تمزج الأساطير التي امتلأ بها فكر كتاب العصور الوسطى في الغرب وبين الوثنية  التي تعبد آلهة عديدة، مركزة على عبادة الأنثى المقدسة بطقوسها الداعرة، وحاول  إيجاد سند لهذه العبادة الوثنية في الأساطير المسيحية فأخذ من الأساطير الكثيرة  التي نسجت حول شخصية مريم المجدلية التي كانت قريبة من مريم العذراء وتلميذة المسيح  المتقدمة والمحبة نموذجا لهذه الشخصية فوضعها على رأس تلاميذ المسيح ورسله وأختلق  أسطورة زواج المسيح بها وإنجابهما لنسل مقدس! ومن أجل ذلك خلط بين الخرافة  والأساطير والرموز والألغاز التي سادت أوربا المسيحية في القرون الوسطى، وتجاهل  الكتاب المقدس، بعهديه، القديم والجديد، وما كتبه وآمن به آباء الكنيسة في القرون  الأولى للمسيحية من عقائد وطقوس وترك التاريخ الموثق ولجأ للخرافة والأسطورة  والخيال الشعبي، ترك مسيح التاريخ والكتاب المقدس وراح يخلق لنفسه مسيحاً آخر لم  يكن له وجود على الإطلاق، مسيح من الأسطورة والخرافة والخيال، ترك وقائع التاريخ  وتبنى فكر أسطوري خيالي خرافي ملفق يتلاءم مع فكره الوثني المنادي بعبادة الأنثى  المقدسة وطقوسها الجنسية الداعرة.*
*وهنا فعل د زيدان نفس الشيء واستخدم نفس الحيلة فقدم الوقائع التاريخية  في أطار روائي وأعاد قراءة التاريخ من وجهة نظره الخاصة! فقدم رؤيته الخاصة على  وقائع التاريخ وفرض أفكاره الخاصة على التاريخ، أو بمعني أدق قدم التاريخ كما  يتصوره أو كما يريده أن يكون! فهو في الأساس غير متخصص في الرواية وليس كاتباً  روائياً محترفاً مثل نجيب محفوظ أو يوسف إدريس أو أسامة أنور عكاشة بل هو متخصص في  التراث العربي والمخطوطات، وأستاذ الفلسفة الإسلامية بحسب ما يقول موقعه على النت  وما يقوله ناشر روايته " عزازيل "، وبالرغم من أنه أستاذ للفلسفة الإسلامية لكن  يتضح من أسلوبه، كما سنرى، أنه علماني أكثر من كونه إسلامي متشدد، لذا لا يمكن أن  نحسبه على المتشددين المسلمين بل يتضح فيما قاله في حوارنا على قناة دريم أن نظرته  للتاريخ الإسلامي، لا تختلف كثيرا عما صوره في روايته هذه عن فترة القديس كيرلس  عمود الدين.*
*وهنا يتحمس البعض من الذين لا يمسهم ما جاء في الرواية بل والذي جاءت  على هواهم ويقولون لنا أن هذا أبداع فني والإبداع الفني حر يكتب كما يشاء! وهو لم  يقل شيئاً بل أبطال الرواية هم الذين تكلموا وقالوا! ومع ذلك فلم ينكر هؤلاء ما  قصده الكاتب من إساءة للمسيحية بل أيدوه في ذلك معللين موقفهم بأن الكاتب كشف عن  المستور الذي لا تريد الكنيسة كشفه، حسب زعمهم! وكأن الكنيسة كيان سري تعتمد على  تاريخ سري! ونقول لهؤلاء أن المسيحية ليست جماعة واحدة بل على الأقل ثلاث جماعات  رئيسية،هي؛ الكاثوليكية والأرثوذكسية والبروتستانتية بل والأنجليكانية التي  اتخذت طريقا وسطا بين الكاثوليك والبروتستانت، ولو أن جماعة منهم أخفت شيئاً لكشفته  الأخرى! ولم تقل أحداهما بمثل ما قاله د زيدان وما تأثر به عن مدارس الغنوسية  الحديثة أو الإلحادية الحديثة! ومع ذلك فقد أعترف هؤلاء الذين تحمسوا لهذه الرواية  وقالوا عن المسيحية مثلما قاله د زيدان بل وبينوا أنه قال وعبر عما يريدون أن  يقولونه هم! فيقول أحمد عبد الحميد في شبكة  إخباريات للإعلام والنشر:  "  عندما تقرأ الرواية تلاحظ أنها تقترب من " التابوهات "[38] وتحللها وتكشف عن فترة من التاريخ القبطي  المبهم والغامض للكثيرين، وتكشف عن مجموعة من الرؤى والأفكار الصادمة للبعض،  والمستفزة للبعض الآخر "! وهو يحاول أن  يوحي بوجود ما هو غامض وسري في تاريخ  المسيحية!*
*أما كمال زاخر فيعطينا درساً في كيفية قراء مثل هذا العمل زاعماً أننا  لا نفهم سوى في العظات الروحية التي نلقيها من على منابر الكنائس! وكأن ما نقوله  على منابر الكنائس ليس سوى عظة روحية خالية من كل مفاهيم الأدب والثقافة! فقال:  " يقول جناب القمص (القمص عبد المسيح بسيط) أيضاً أن الرواية تشكك  في وجود الله وفي طبيعة الشيطان، وهو معذور في قوله هذا، ربما لأنه لم يسبق له أن  قرأ عملاً أدبياً، وربما لم يعرف في حياته غير العظات التي يلقيها على المؤمنين،  ليرشدهم إلى الطريق القويم، بما يعني أن كل ما يجيء بالعظة من جمل ومعان لابد وأن  تقود الإنسان إلى الهدف المحدد للعظة، ولا يعرف أن الأعمال الأدبية تختلف عن هذا  تماماً "! وهنا نستغرب نظرته لرجال الدين ونتعجب من كيفية إصداره الأحكام دون  أن يحاول أن يتعرف على الشخص الذي يتكلم عنه؟! فهو لا يرى إلا رجل دين فقط، ورجل  الدين بالنسبة له لا يعرف سوى العظات الدينية فقط، ولا صلة له ولا  معرفة بالعلم والأدب! وأؤكد له أنه لم يحاول أن يتعرف على تعليم وثقافة من يسيء إليه!  وأقول له لا داعي لهذه الأحكام التي تصور بها رجال الدين المسيحيين بهذه  الصورة، فمن تحدثت في حقه وأسأت إليه هو واحد من رجال الدين المثقفين والذي يملك من  أدوات النقد الأدبي أكثر مما تملك أو تتصور بكثير[39].*
*أما الكاتبة  سلوى بكر، والتي ترى أن ما كتبه د  زيدان هو الحق اليقين، فقد كتبت في دار الحياة الصادرة في 3 /8  /2008م تقول: " غير أن ضراوة كنيسة الإسكندرية في محاربة كل ما هو فكر وثني، وتفصح  عنه الرواية في الكثير من مشاهدها تفصيلياً، سيؤول في النهاية إلى تعديل مسيرة  الفكر الإنساني وتواصله، وضياع كثير من إنجازاته حتى ذلك الوقت، ثم إدخال العالم  في عصور مظلمة غاب عنها العلم، وخاصمت الفلسفة على مدى قرون. رواية " عزازيل  " ليست إلا سجلاً حافلاً لما فعلته المسيحية المتعصبة بعلم وفلسفة، بل بثقافة  العالم الذي كان قبلها. فالبرزخ الذي انتقل العالم عبره وعنوة من منجزه الحضاري إلى  المسيحية كان حافلاً بالمآسي والفواجع التي طالت معظم الذين عاشوا  فيه بمن فيهم  هيبا نفسه، الذي شهد بأم عينيه مقتل أبيه صياد السمك الوثني على يد غلاة المسيحيين  في بلدته الصعيدية الأولى. فالقتل البدني والحرق والتنكيل الجسدي وحرق الكتب وتحريم  الأناجيل التي لا تعترف بها الكنيسة كإنجيل مريم، وإنجيل المصريين وإنجيل سيناء،  وتحريم آريوس وكتبه ومنها كتاب ثاليا الذي أحرق، كل ذلك كان من أفعال الكنيسة بعد  تسيدها وتسلطها. ومن خلال  جولان كاتب الرقوق وبطلها هيبا في الكثير من مراكز العالم القديم كأنطاكية وأورشليم  والإسكندرية، تفتح ملفات عدة وعلى مستويات متباينة لأدوار مسكوت عنها للكنيسة، لعبت  لعبها في تعطيل مسيرة العلم الإنساني والفلسفة  القديمة.*
*الرواية  المعرفية لعل  " عزازيل "  مثلها في ذلك مثل روايات أخرى تمت الإشارة إليها آنفاً، تنسج نوعاً من  الرواية تعتمد لحمته  وسداه، وطرائقه السردية على كل ما هو معرفي، وهي تؤسس في ذلك مثلما أسست "  البشموري " و " أدماتيوس الألماسي " نوعاً جديداً من الرواية هي رواية المعرفة  والتي يمكن تعريفها بأنها الرواية التي تستند إلى إعادة تصنيف أو ترتيب الثبوت  والمواد التاريخية، لتنتج أسئلتها الروائية. فهي تجعل معرفة قارئها وإدراكه  للعالم مغايرين لما كانا عليه قبل قراءة العمل الروائي، وهي لا تزحزح الثوابت  المعرفية أو تهزها فقط، بل تزيح هذه الثوابت تماماً في كثير من الأحيان، وتحل محلها  ثوابت معرفية أخرى، وحتى إشعار آخر. ولذلك فهذه الروايات تتعامل مع التاريخ  كمادة أولية يجب الشك فيها حتى يتم البحث فيها وفحصها ضمن سياق مواد تاريخية أخرى  ".*
*وكما هو واضح من هذه التعليقات لا نجد فرقاً بين ما هو أدبي وما يحاولون  أن يصوروه على أنه الحقيقة! الدكتور زيدان يتباكي وينكر في الكثير من أقواله  وأحاديثه أنه لا يقصد الإساءة للمسيحية ويؤكد أن روايته هي فقط مجرد عمل روائي، ثم  نفاجأ به يقدم لنا، في مؤتمر القبطيات الأخير، بحثا يحمل نظرياته الخاصة التي يريد  أن يفرضها على التاريخ وعلى المسيحية وكنيسة الإسكندرية، وهي نظرية اللاهوت العربي،  التي لا أساس لها ولا وجود، مؤكدا أن كل حرف كتبه في الرواية يقصده تماماً! والذين  يدافعون عنه يقولون لنا أن ما كتبه هو مجرد عمل روائي فلماذا لا تقبلونه؟! وفي نفس  الوقت يؤكدون أن ما كتبه هو ما حدث في التاريخ بالفعل! بل ويبذلون قصارى جهدهم  لتشويه صورة الكنيسة والمسيحية زاعمين أنها هي التي أظلمت العالم لأنها قضت على  الديانات الوثنية والفلسفات الوضعية! وقد نسى هؤلاء أو تناسوا أن أصحاب هذه  الفلسفات والديانات تحول معظمهم إلى المسيحية برغبتهم الخاصة وكان من الطبيعي أن  يتمسكوا بحقائق دينهم المسيحي الذي انضموا إليه وفلسفته الإلهية التي آمنوا بها  وينبذون ما تركوه من فكر وثني وفلسفة وأساطير وثنية. وكان من الطبيعي بالنسبة  للكنيسة أن تتمسك بإيمانها وتفخر به، وأن ترفض كل فكر جاءها من خارج التسليم  الرسولي الذي تسلمته الكنيسة من تلاميذ المسيح ورسله والذي تسلموه بدورهم من المسيح  نفسه، وترفض كل كتاب كتب خارجدائرة تلاميذ المسيح ورسله، وترفض كل فكر هرطوقي كفكر آريوس وتحذر من  كتاباته وخاصة كتابة الثاليا الذي دس فيه فكره الهرطوقي من خلال ترانيم يحفظها  البسطاء وتحتوي على فكر خارج عن التسليم الرسولي. كما تناسى د زيدان ومن سار على  دربه الاضطهاد المرير الذي عانى منه الأرثوذكس على أيدي الآريوسيين لمدة 49 سنة  والذي أذاقوهم فيها كل صنوف العذاب وجعلوا البطريرك الأرثوذكسي القديس أثاسيوس  الرسولي يعيش هاربا في الصحاري والجبال عشرين سنة متقطعة؟! كما نسأل هؤلاء ونقول  لهم هل كان مطلوباً من الكنيسة أن تؤمن بالإيمان المسيحي وتحتفظ في نفس الوقت  بأفكار وفلسفات وأساطير أسطورية وثنية جاءت المسيحية لتوضح عدم صحتها؟! هل كان على  المسيحية أن تؤمن بالإله الواحد وتؤمن معه بمئات من الآلهة الوثنية الأسطورية، سواء  التي لم يكن لها وجود من الأصل ثم أوجدها الفكر البشري وحولها إلى أسطورة، أم الذين  وجدوا بالفعل كبشر وتحولوا مع الزمن إلى شخصيات أسطورية؟! وهل كان على المسيحية أن  تؤمن بفلسفتها المسيحية الإلهية المبنية على الكتب الموحى بها وتنبذ الفلسفات  الوضعية؟! أم تؤمن بهذا وذاك؟! الشيء ونقيضه؟! وهنا نسألهم ونقول لهم أن كنتم  مسلمين فهل تقبلون أن يوضع الكتاب المقدس مع القرآن مع كتب البوذية والهندوسية وكتب  فلسفات وأساطير اليونان والفرس والمصريين في مجلد واحد وتعتبرونه كتاباً مقدساً  واحداً؟! وأن كنتم ملحدين أو لا دينيين فهل تقبلون هذا المجلد أيضاً وتعملون منه  كوكتيل أديان وتصيغونه ككتاب لديانة موحدة؟! أما ما تتهمون به كنيسة الإسكندرية من  قتل ومذابح فهذه أوهام وأكاذيب لم توجد إلا في كتب ملحدي القرنين الثامن عشر  والتاسع عشر التي تأثرتم بها وتنقلون عنها متصورين أنها هي الحقيقة في حين أنه  عندما تمس ديانتكم تصرخون وتقلبون الدنيا رأساً على عقب! بل أنكم لم تكونوا محايدين  بل متحيزين وتجاهلتم لفترة استمرت أكثر من 300 سنة عاني فيها المسيحيون أقسى أنواع  الاضطهادات المريرة التي راح ضحيتها مئات الألوف من الشهداء والمصابين وهدمت  كنائسهم وأحرقت كتبهم لدرجة أن غالبية الأساقفة الذين حضروا مجمع نيقية سنة 325  كانوا ما بين مقطوع اليد أو الرجل أو فاقد عين أو عينين أو مصاب في احد أجزاء جسده!  وبرغم أن هذا لا يبرر الاضطهاد المضاد إلا أنه لا يمكنكم أن تثبتوا أن كنيسة  الإسكندرية قتلت شخصاً واحداً بسبب دينه أو هرطقته. وسنبين تفصيليا في الفصول  التاليةكذب ما أدعاه الكاتب ضد الكنيسة.*
*وعندما نعود لدراستنا لرواية عزازيل نجد أن الكاتب فرض رؤيته الخاصة على  التاريخ، وكتب روايته، وهو في الأصل ليس كاتبا روائيا، ليقدم من خلالها ما يريد أن  يقوله للناس عن المسيحية، ففرض رؤيته على الأحداث وأختلق الوقائع التي تتفق مع  فكره، أو كما يقولون ركب التاريخ وسار به في الاتجاه الذي يريده، بدأ برؤية سابقة  على الرواية وقد كتب الرواية من أجلها! ولذا استغل فترة محددة من تاريخ المسيحية  كانت تتسم بالصراع بين المسيحيين والوثنيين من جهة، والمسيحيين واليهود من جهة  أخرى، كما كانت تتسم بصراع طائفي بين الطوائف المسيحية نفسها، بين الكنيسة  الأرثوذكسية الجامعة الرسولية ممثلة في كنيسة الإسكندرية وبطريركها العظيم القديس  كيرلس عامود الدين، الذي واجه كل ذلك، وبين الهراطقة الذين كانوا أطيافاً متعددة من  نوفاتيين وأوريجانيين وبقايا الآريوسيين وغيرهم، كما واجه النسطورية التي شغلت  الكنيسة في الشرق سنوات عديدة، وصور موقف الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية من كل هؤلاء بالتشدد  والقسوة مع خصومها، وصور بطريركها بالمتغطرس الجبار القاسي القلب دون أن يراعي  الظرف التاريخي والحضارية والظروف التي وجد فيها كبطريرك في زمنها، مع أن هذه هي  ابسط الأمور التي يجب أن يعرفها ويدرسها الباحث الجاد، ولكنه تجاهل الظرف التاريخي  والحضاري وطبيعة العصر الذي وجد فيه هذا البطريرك والظروف التي واجهها وعاش  خلالها.*
*ركز فقط على هذه الفترة من تاريخ المسيحية وتجاهل بقية تاريخ المسيحية  الذي عاني فيه المسيحيين من اضطهادات بدأت من رجم استيفانوس في السنوات الأولى  للمسيحية وتشتت المسيحيون خارج أورشليم واليهودية والاضطهاد الروماني البشع على يد  نيرون وبقية أباطرة الرومان من هادريان وحتى عصر دقلديانوس الذي استشهد فيه عشرات  الألوف من المسيحيين، حتى أعلن الإمبراطور قسطنطين منشور التسامح الديني سنة 313م،  ثم استجد الاضطهاد من جديد بعد مجمع نيقية بسبع سنوات أي سنة 332م واستمر حوالي  تسعة وأربعين سنة، بعد تحول الإمبراطور قسطنطين إلى مناصرة الآريوسية، وبعد مجمع  خليقدونية سنة 445م عانت المسيحية في مصر اضطهادا  قاسياعلى يد الرومان من جديد بعد أن حاولوا فرض قوانين مجمع خلقيدونية  وبطريركا خلقيدونيا بالقوة، وكذلك فترة الغزو العربي التي استشهد فيها مئات الألوف  من المسيحيين على يد الفاتح الجديد حتى استتب له حكم مصر. وبرغم أن المسيحية في مصر  عاشت بعض الفترات القليلة من الهدوء في الفترة من القرن السابع وحتى الآن إلا أن  تقلب الولاة وعامة الشعب من غير المسيحيين جعل الاضطهاد يتكرر عشرات المرات وابلغ  دليل على ذلك هو عدم وجود أية كنيسة أثرية واحدة في الإسكندرية، بل وفي مصر كلها،  ترجع لما قبل حوالي 120 سنة إلا في مصر القديمة فقط! وبقية الكنائس المعروفة  بالأثرية هدمت مرات عديدة وأعيد بناؤها مرات.*
*تجاهل د يوسف زيدان، ومن شايعوه، كل ذلك وركزوا على فترة واحدة من تاريخ  المسيحية في الإسكندرية، هي الفترة التي زاد فيها عدد المسيحيين عن عدد اليهود  والوثنيين معاً وصاروا الأكثرية للمرة الأولى في تاريخ مصر، والتي كانت فيها  الديانة الرسمية للإمبراطورية الرومانية هي المسيحية، واستغلال اليهود الذين كانوا  موجودين في الإسكندرية للخلاف الذي كان قائما بين الوالي الروماني أورستُس والبابا  كيرلس عمود الدين، وقتلهم لكم كبير من المسيحيين ومحاولتهم السيادة على الإسكندرية،  ورفض المسيحيين لذلك، وفرض د زيدان أفكاره عليها وتجاهل الظرف التاريخي تماماً. كما  تجاهل الظرف التاريخي نفسه وطبيعة تلك العصور، في القرن الخامس الميلادي، ونظرة  المؤمنين المسيحيين لأصحاب الديانات الوضعية، ووصفهم بالوثنيين، هذه النظرة التي  كانت وما تزال قاسية جدا عند ظهور الإسلام في القرن السابع الميلادي، والتي وصف  فيها غير المؤمنين بالإسلام بالكفار، وما تزال هذه النظرة حتى اليوم عند المتشددين،  وابلغ دليل على ذلك هو العبارة التي تستخدم في الحروب التي يكون المتشددين طرفا  فيها ورفعهم اللافتة التي تقول: " قتلانا في الجنة وقتلاهم في النار! ". ومع ذلك  يطالب د زيدان مسيحي القرن الخامس بتطبيق بيان حقوق الإنسان الصادر في القرن  العشرين! لقد عانى المسيحيون من أضطهادات مريرة وهم يمثلون مجرد أقلية ضئيلة في بحر  من الوثنية، فهل يتصور د زيدان أنهم يقبلون ذلك وهم يمثلون الأكثرية؟! أنهم لا  يطلبون أكثر من المساواة في الحقوق والواجبات، سواء كانوا أقلية أم  أكثرية.*

*وفيما يلي أهم الأهداف التي قصدها د زيدان كما خرجت بها من قراءتي  للرواية: *
*(أ) الانتصار لمن أسمتهم الكنيسة بالهراطقة، من أمثال آريوس ونسطور  وبولس السموساطي، والذين ذكرهم بالاسم ومدح كتاباتهم، لانحرافهم عن مفهوم الكتاب  المقدس والتسليم الرسولي الذي تسلمته الكنيسة من تلاميذ المسيح ورسله، واعتمادهم  بالدرجة الأولى على الفلسفة اليونانية وعلى أفكارهم الخاصة.*
*(ب) تصوير الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية بالكنيسة التي بنت معتقداتها على أفكار  وثنية وتصوير بطاركتها ورهبانها ورجال الدين فيها بالمتعجرفين والقساة المتحجري  القلوب والأفكار والذين فرضوا عقيدتهم ودينهم بالقوة والإرهاب! وبلغة الرواية  والأدب فقد جعل الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية ورجالها هم أشرار الرواية ومصدر الشر فيها،  مثلما فعل دان براون في روايته شفرة دافنشي، وصور الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بمصدر الشر  في العالم! في حين صور الهراطقة، بلغة الرواية، بمصدر الخير الذي يقاوم الشر الذي  هو الكنيسة؟!*
*(ج) توجيه هجوم شديد ولاذع للمسيحية  الأرثوذكسية متمثلة في الكنيسة القبطية ورمزها  القديس مرقس الرسول وباباواتها خاصة البابا كيرلس عمود الدين وخاله البطريرك السابق  له البابا ثاوفيلوس لمقاومتهما الوثنية!*
*(د) توجيه  هجوم شديد ولاذع على لسان شخصيات روايته لمعظم أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي، مثل القول  بتحريف التوراة والإنجيل، ووصف التجسد بالخرافة، وإنكار صلب المسيح وموته وقيامته،  والتشكيك في عقيدة الله الواحد في ثالوث، ولاهوت المسيح، ومجيء العائلة المقدسة إلى  مصر وهاجم الرهبنة ووصف استمرار وقوع راهبه المزعوم (هيبا) في خطايا جنسية بدون  توبة حقيقية!*
*(ر) تصوير  كنيسة الإسكندرية بأنها أظلمت العالم لقضائها على الديانات والفلسفات والأساطير  الوثنية! وكأن الوثنية كانت نورا للعالم والمسيحية جاءت لتطمس هذا النور وتحوله إلى  ظلام؟! ونقول له ولمن يشايعونه المسيحية الآن لا تشكل أكثر من ثلث سكان العالم، بل  أن الكثيرين ممن يعيشون في الدول المسيحية صاروا لا دينيين وملحدين أي أن أكثر من  75% من سكان العالم غير مسيحيين! ونسألهم بأمانه أن يجيبونا؛ هل هذه  الدولالتي تشكل  أكثرية سكان العالم بأديانها المختلفة وفلسفاتها الدينية والإلحادية هي التي تنير  العالم أم العكس؟!*
*وفيما يلي أهم ما وجهة للمسيحية من نقد مبني على تلفيق وفبركات:  *
*(1) شكك في  عقيدة الله الواحد ثالوث وزعم أنها مأخوذة من الأفلاطونية الحديثة: فقال بلسان  نسطور: " أنني أفكر كثيرا في أفلوطين، وفي مصر. فأرى أن كثيرا من أصول الديانة  أتت من هناك، لا من هنا. لا من هنا! الرهبنة، حب الاستشهاد، علامة الصليب كلمة  الإنجيل .. حتى الثالوث المقدس، هو فكرة ظهرت أولا بنصوع عند أفلوطين، وقد قال في  كتابه التاسوعات ... لا يا أبت، ثالوث أفلوطين فلسفي، هو عنده: الواحد والعقل الأول  والنفس الكلية، والثالوث في ديانتنا سماوي رباني: الآب والابن وروح القدس وشتان بين  الاثنين "[40]! وفي الصفحة التالية يوحي د زيدان للقارئ  وكأن نسطور أقنعه بفكره ثالوث أفلوطين! ثم يقول أيضاً: " أجدادك يعتقدون في ثالوث الهي، زواياه ايزيس وابنها حورس وزوجها أوزيريس  الذي أنجبت منه من دون مضاجعة. فهل نعيد بعث الديانة القديمة؟ لا، ولا يصح أن يقال  عن الله انه ثالث ثلاثة. الله يا هيبا واحد لا شريك له في إلوهيته  "[41]!*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: رواية عزازيل هل هي جهل بالتاريخ أم تزوير للتاريخ؟  ردا على رواية عزازيل للدكتور يوسف زيدان  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*وهنا  يناقض  نفسه، فبينما يقول أن المسيحية حاربت الفلسفة والديانات الوثنية  يقول هنا أنها أخذت  عقائدها عنهما!؟ يا دكتور استقر على رأي ولا تناقض  نفسك! كما خلط الأمور وسقط في  عدة أخطاء، عمدا وليس جهلاً، فهو مفكر  ودكتور، وبمستواه العلمي هذا ما كان يجب أن  يكتب في أمور يجهلها وإلا  لكانت مصيبة كبرى!*
*أولاً:  النص  الأخير هنا هو نص قرآني " لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ   اللّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلاَّ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ   "[المائدة: 73]، أي أنه يشرح لاهوت نسطور بفكر إسلامي ويضع الفكر الإسلامي   وآيات القرآن على لسان نسطور، ويجعل منه مسلما قبل الإسلام، وناطق بنصوص  القرآن قبل  القرآن!*
*ثانياً:  حاول  الإيحاء بأن علامة الصليب مأخوذة من قدماء المصريين، وهذا قمة  المغالطة،  أو ربما يكرر ما يقوله الملحدون جهلا أو عمداً! فهو بالطبع يشير إلى رمز   الحياة عند قدماء المصريين! ونقول له أنه لا توجد أية صلة بين علامة الصليب  وما  تتصور أنه مأخوذ عنه في الديانة المصرية القديمة والذي هو مفتاح  الحياة، والذي يقول  عنه أحد المواقع المتخصصة: " الأونخ (Onkh -  Ankh) هو رمز الحياة بالنسبة لقدماء المصريين (العلامة الهيروغليفية  الفعلية) للحياة ... وتقول نظرية أخرى أنها علامة شروق الشمس فوق الأفق ... ويقول  Wolfhart  Westendorf أنها كانت مرتبطة بعقدة إيزيس "[42].  ويضيف الموقع أن الأونخ كانت على بعض حوائط  معابد مصر العليا (الصعيد)،  ويمكن أيضاً أن ترمز للماء في شعائر التطهير. وغالبا ما  كان آلهة قدماء  المصريين يصورون وهم يحملون علامة الأونخ مع صولجان الحكم، كما كانت  توضع  على قبور الموتى في مواجهة الملك كعلامة تنفث أبدي.*
*ثالثاً:  كما أن كلمة إنجيل هي كلمة يونانية " إيوانجليون " وليست  مصرية!*
*رابعاً:  أما  ما زعم أنه ثالوث قدماء المصريين ما هو إلا اختراع أخترعه ملحدي  الغرب،  وما زعم أنه ثالوث مكون من إيزيس وحورس وأوزيريس، فهو مجرد تلفيق لفقه  ملحدو  الغرب وسار د زيدان على هداهم! فليس هناك ثالوث لإيزيس وأوزيريس  وحورس بل هناك  تاسوع، حيث تقول أسطورة الخلق والخاصة بإيزيس وأوزيريس وحورس؛ أنه كان هناك تاسوع  مقدس (Ennead)  في مدينة هليوبوليس (أون) ينسب إليهم خلق الكون  يتكون من تسعة آلهة هم: "  أتوم " ويمثل أول الآلهة والذي تقول الأساطير أنه خلق "  شو "، رب الهواء  والفضاء، و " تفنوت " ربة الرطوبة والمطر. وقد تزوج كل من " شو  وتفنوت "،  وأنجبا كل من " جب " رب الأرض " ونوت " ربة السماء، الذين أنجبا أربعة   آلهة هم: " أوزيريس وست وإيزيس ونفتيس ". وتقول الأسطورة " أنا أتوم ..  عندما كنت  وحيدا في نون (التل الأزلي أو المحيط الأزلي). أنا رع .. في بدء  ظهوره .. عندما بدء  يحكم بين أولئك الذين خلقهم .. أنا الإله الأعظم ..  الذي خلق نفسه بنفسه .. من أنا؟  .. أنا الإله الأعظم الذي خلق نفسه من  نفسه في الماء .. أنا نون أبو الآلهة .. "  ..الخ. فالأسطورة تتحدث عن "  أتوم " – وهو أول الآلهة – الذي خلق الناس والآلهة  وملأ الأرض بمن عليها،  وأنه بدأ بأن خلق من نفسه " شو " والذي يعني في المصرية  فارغ، إي إله  الفضاء ولذا يعرف بأنه رب الفضاء أو الهواء. وابنة تدعى تفنوت والتي  تعني  تفّة السماء، وهي ربة الرطوبة والمطر. وتقول الأسطورة أن " شو " و " تفنوت "   قد تزوجا وأنجبا كل من " جب " رب الأرض و " نوت " ربة السماء، ثم تزوج كل  من جب  ونوت وأنجبا أربعة من الآلهة هم أوزيريس وإيزيس وست ونفتيس، ثم  تزوج أوزيريس بإيزيس  وست بنفتيس[43].*
*كما  أن الأسطورة تقول أن أوزيريس وإيزيس أنجبا الإله حورس، وكان هناك  صراع  دائر بين أوزيريس وأخيه ست انتهى بموت أوزيريس وتحوله إلى إله عالم الموتى،   واستمر الصراع بين حورس وعمه ست. أي أن الصراع كان دائرا بين أوزيريس وست  في مرحلته  الأولى وبين حورس وست في مرحلته الثانية. وفي حين كان أوزيريس  إله عالم الموتى كان  حورس يموت كل يوم بالليل ويصحو بالنهار رمزا للخضرة  والخصوبة، وكان يوصف بالإله  الصقر بعينين تضمان الشمس والقمر، ويعتبرونه  أحد الآلهة الشمسية، وكانت إيزيس ساحرة  رهيبة يخشي من سحرها جدها أتوم  الخالق وقد عذبته بسحرها حتى خضع لإرادتها. وهي في  الحالتين مناصرة لزوجها  ثم لابنها! فأين  الثالوث هنا؟ وما  علاقة هذا بعقيدة الله الواحد في ثالوث، الذي هو الآب وكلمته  المولود منه  وفيه، بلا بداية وبلا نهاية، بدون انفصال، وروحه القدوس المنبثق منه  دون  أن ينفصل عنه، بلا بداية وبلا نهاية. أو كما نؤمن أن الله الواحد موجود  بذاته =  الآب، وناطق بكلمته = الابن، وحي بروحه = الروح القدس؟!*
*خامساً:  كما أنه من المستحيل أن يؤثر أفلوطين في المسيحية بل العكس، فهو مولود  في ليكوبوليس بمصر سنة 205م  ومات سنة  270م، ولا يمكن أن يكون قد كتب كتابات فلسفية قبل سنة 240م، وفي  أيام كان الفكر  المسيحي يناقش فيها عقيدة الثالوث في كل مدارس العالم  المسيحي، خاصة في روما  والإسكندرية وإنطاكية والقسطنطينية وأورشليم، فقد  كانت عقيدة الثالوث في المسيحية  موجودة بوجود المسيحية (منذ سنة 30م)، كما  أن استخدام تعبير الثالوث نفسه وجد في  كتابات ثاوفيلوس الأنطاكي حوالي  سنة 165م، أي قبل ولادة أفلوطين بأربعين سنة وقبل  أن يكتب على الأقل  بسبعين سنة! فمن الذي تأثر بالآخر، أفلوطين الذي كتب أيام ما كان  الحوار  المسيحي عن الثالوث في أوجه، أم المسيحية التي كانت تنادي بعقيدة الثالوث   قبل أن يولد أفلوطين على الأقل بسنوات طويلة؟! أتق الله يا دكتور ولا تكرر  كلام  الملحدين " وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجاً "  (الطلاق: 2)، وحتى لا  ينطبق عليك قول الكتاب: " تركوني أنا ينبوع المياه الحية لينقروا لأنفسهم آبارا آبارا مشققة لا  تضبط ماء " (ار2: 13).*
*(2) زعم أن  الراهب هيبا سأل نسطور: يا سيدي، هل تعتقد أن يسوع هو الله أم رسول الإله فأجابه  نسطور " المسيح  يا هيبا مولود من بشر، والبشر لا يلد الإلهة .. كيف نقول أن  السيدة  العذراء ولدت ربا ونسجد لطفل عمره شهور، لان المجوس سجدوا له ... المسيح   معجزة ربانية إنسان ظهر لنا الله من خلاله، وحل فيه ليجعله بشارة الخلاص  وعلامة  العهد الجديد للإنسانية "[44]؟!  موحيا بأن نسطور لا يؤمن بلاهوت المسيح!  وهذا غير صحيح فلم ينكر نسطور  أبدا لاهوت المسيح، بل وكان النساطرة من أكثر الذين  دافعوا عن لاهوت  المسيح في العصر الإسلامي والمناظرات التي أجروها في حضور الخلفاء  والولاة  المسلمين تشهد بذلك! إنما هو اختلف في التعبير عن تجسد المسيح وقال   بالمصاحبة وليس بالاتحاد، كما سنوضح!*
*(3)  زعم أن  نسطور قال لهيبا: إبليس هو المحرَّك الرئيسي لكل ما جرى قبل مائة  عام في مجمع  نيقية، وان ما جرى في مجمع نيقية باطل من تحته باطل، ومن فوقه  باطل " على كل حال، قال لي المبجل  نسطور في أورشليم يومها، بلفظه اليوناني  البليغ، ما ترجمته لك هو الحقيقة  يا هبيا، أن الأمر كله تلبيس. فإبليس هو  المحرك الرئيس لكل ما جرى قبل  مائة عام في مجمع نيقية. أعني بإبليس، شيطان السلطة  الزمانية التي تغلب  سكرتها الناس، فينازعون الرب في سلطانه، ويتمزعون فيما  بينهم، فيفشلون  وتذهب ريحهم بددا. تغلبهم أهواؤهم، فيتحامقون ويخالفون روح  الديانة، سعياً  لامتلاك حطام الدنيا الفانية ... ما جرى يا هيبا في نيقية باطل  من تحته  باطل، ومن فوق باطل "[45]!*
*وهذا  كله  مجرد هراء وافتراءات وأكاذيب وجهل بالحقيقة والتاريخ أو تزوير  للتاريخ! لأن نسطور  كان من المتشددين في تطبيق قانون إيمان مجمع نيقية! وهو الذي اضطهد الآريوسية في القسطنطينية بشدة وأغلق كنائسهم! فكيف يضع  هذه الأكاذيب على لسانه؟!*
*(4) زعم أن  الإمبراطور قسطنطين، في مجمع نيقية، قد قام بإحراق كل الأناجيل التي بأيدي الناس،  عدا الأربعة المشهورة " كما أمر الإمبراطور يا أبت بإحراق كتبه وبإحراق كل الأناجيل التي بأيدي  الناس، عدا الأربعة المشهورة "[46]!  وراح يتكلم عما اسماه بالأناجيل المحرمة  بصورة توحي بأن الكنيسة أحرقتها  أو أخفتها لأنها تريد أن تخفي ما بها من أسرار  مزعومة!! فقال بلسان راهبه  المزعوم هيبا: " فسوف أضع ما اكتبه  في هذا الصندوق مع الأناجيل المحرمة والكتب  الممنوعة، وادفنه تحت البلاطة  الرخامية المتخلخلة عند بوابة الدير، وأسد عليه  وأطمر البلاطة بالتراب.  فأكون قد تركت منى شيئا هنا، قبل رحيلي النهائي بعد انتهاء  خلوة الأربعين  يوما التي تبتدئ بها عزلتي، ويبدأ تدويني هذا الذي لم اخبر به احد  "[47].*
*بل  ويجعل من نسطور وراهبه المزعوم يتفاخران بوجود هذه الكتب معهما: "   بمناسبة كلام السيد المسيح، هل لديك نسخة من إنجيل توما؟ نعم يا أبت، وعندي   أيضا نسخة قديمة من إنجيل توما المصريين، وإنجيل توما يهوذا، وسفر   الاسرار00 فانا أحب اقتناء الكتب. أبتسم المبجل نسطور وهو يقول أنني احتفظ   بكل الكتب الممنوعة! فقلت أن الكتب المسموح بها، موجودة في الكنيسة، وفي  كل  مكان! "[48]. وهنا يزعم كذباً بوجود كتب مسموح بها وكتب  ممنوعة!!*
*ويصل  في تجنيه وإساءته للكتاب المقدس فيقول: " أن التوراة التي نؤمن  بها،  مليئة أيضا بمخادعات وحروب وخيانات. وإنجيل توما المصريين الذي نقرا  فيه،  مع انه ممنوع، فيه ما يخالف الأناجيل الأربعة المتداولة ..فهل هذا وذاك   خيال والله من وراء ذلك محتجب وراء كل الاعتقادات؟؟ "[49].*
*وهذا  الكلام  عاري تماماً من الصحة ومن الحقيقة وبعيد تماماً عن المنهج العلمي  بل كذب وتلفيق أو  على الأقل جهل بالتاريخ وفي الأغلب تزوير للتاريخ!!*
*أولاً:  لأن  مجمع نيقية لم يناقش موضوع الأناجيل سواء القانونية الموحى بها أو   المنحولة، لأن مثل هذا الموضوع كان محسوما ولم يحتاج لمثل مجمع نيقية، ولم  يكن شيء  من ذلك في جدول أعماله الذي ناقش ثلاث موضوعات فقط هي؛ هرطقة  آريوس، وتحديد موعد  عيد الفصح، والقوانين الخاصة بالكهنوت.*
*ثانياً:  لأن  الأسفار القانونية الموحى بها كان تدوينها قد تم قبل نهاية القرن  الأول  وقبلت على الفور من المؤمنين لأن من كتبها وسلمها لهم هم نفس الرسل الذين  سبق  أن سلموها لهم شفوياً. فقد كتبت الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى وسفر أعمال  الرسل وجميع  رسائل الرسل بولس بطرس ويهوذا ويعقوب كتبت قبل سنة 68م بينما  كتب الإنجيل للقديس  يوحنا ورسائله الثلاث وسفر الرؤيا فيما بين سنة 75  و95م[50].*
*ثالثا:  كتبت  جميع الكتب الأبوكريفية المنحولة فيما بين سنة 150 و450م، بل وكتب  بعضها  فيما بين 450 و700م!! وكانت أما نتاج مسيحي شعبي أسطوري مثل الكتب المسماة   بأناجيل الطفولة والميلاد والتي قمنا بترجمتها ونشرها بالعربية[51]،  وتمتلئ بالقصص والمعجزات الخيالية  والأسطورية المنسوبة للمسيح في ميلاده  وطفولته وصبوته، والتي يقول عنها العلامة  الإنجليزي وستكوت: " في المعجزات  الأبوكريفية لا نجد مفهوما سليما لقوانين تدخلات  العناية الإلهية، فهي  تجرى لسد أعواز طارئة، أو لإرضاء عواطف وقتية، وكثيرا ما  تنافى الأخلاق،  فهي استعراض للقوة بدون داع من جانب الرب أو من جانب من عملت معه  المعجزة "[52].*
*أو  نتاج  لفكر الهرطقات الغنوسية التي يتخلص فكرها، في أن الله كائن سامي غير  معروف وغير  مدرك يمثل النور والخير والطهر المطلق، وأن المادة أزلية غير  مخلوقة وتمثل الشر  والظلمة، ولأن الله لا يمكن أن يلمس المادة لذا بثق من  ذاته شرارات إلهية (ايونات)  أهمها المونوجينيس، أي وحيد الجنس،  والأوتوجينيس، أي المولود الذاتي، وباربيلو، أي  عقل الآب، وأخيرا صوفيا أو  الحكمة، التي ولدت من ذاتها الديميورج أو يلدابوس، أي  الصانع، الذي نظرا  لأنه لم يعرف شيء عن الإله السامي تصور في نفسه أنه إله الكون،  فصنع الكون  المادي ولما صنع الإنسان لم ينجح في أن يعطيه الحياة، لأنه صانع وليس   خالق، فأخذ مجموعة من هذه الشرارات المنبثقة من الإله السامي ووضعها في هذه  الأجساد  التي صنعها لتحيا، أي أنه سجن الأرواح في هذه الأجساد. فجاء  المسيح من الإله  باربيلو، عقل الآب، وظهر على الأرض في شكل إنسان دون أن  يتخذ جسدا أو طبيعة الإنسان  المخلوقة من المادة التي هي شر والتي جاء  المسيح لكي يخلص منها، أي الطبيعة البشرية  الشريرة، بالمعرفة؛ أي يعرف  الإنسان أنه شرارة من الإله السامي، وأنه لابد أن يتخلص  من هذا الجسد  المادي المسجون فيه، وأن يعرف أن الإله السامي هو الإله الحقيقي  الوحيد  وأن الديميورج أو يلدابوس هو إله الشر أو الظلمة. وكتبوا العشرات من الكتب   التي أسموها بالأناجيل وأعمال الرسل والرسائل وأسفار الرؤى ليشرحوا فيها  هذه  الأفكار الغنوسية!! وكلها تبتدئ من قيامة المسيح وظهوراته لتلاميذه  بعد القيامة وكل  منها يدعي أنه كتاب سري أعطاه المسيح بصفة خاصة وسرية  لأحد تلاميذه مثل يوحنا وبطرس  وتوما وفيليب ويعقوب. ومنها ما كتب بأسماء  أصحاب هذه الهرطقات مثل إنجيل مركيون  وباسيليدس .. الخ وما كتب بأسماء  مستخدميها مثل إنجيل المصريين اليوناني وإنجيل  المصريين القبطي .. الخ وهي  تمتليء بهذا الفكر الغنوسي الخيالي وقد قمنا بترجمتها  وأعداد الجزء  الثاني منها للنشر!!*
*وبالرغم  من  أن هذه الكتب اعتبرها أصحابها أناجيل سرية لا يقرأها ولا تعطى إلا  لأعضاء هذه الفرق  الغنوسية، مما حد من انتشارها ومعرفة عامة المسيحيين  بها، إلا أنها كانت معروفة  لآباء الكنيسة الذين قرءوها وانتقدوها وبينوا  ما بها من فكر هرطوقي خيالي لا يتفق  مع المسيح ولم يخرج من دائرتها بل خرج  من دائرة الهراطقة كما قال القديس إيريناؤس (175م) " أن  الهراطقة الماركونيين أصدروا عددا لا يحصى من الكتابات الأبوكريفية والمزورة والتي  زيفوها بأنفسهم ليذهلوا عقول الحمقى[53]. وقال عن تلفيق جماعة القاينيين لإنجيل يهوذا: " ولذا فقد  لفقوا تاريخا مزيفاً أسموه إنجيل يهوذا ". وقال العلامة أوريجانوس (185 – 253م)؛ " الكنيسة لديها أربعة أناجيل والهراطقة لديهم  الكثير جداً ".*
*ومن  علماء  العصور الحديثة الذين درسوا هذه الكتب قال د. سويت، في تعليقه علي  إنجيل بطرس (لندن  1893) " انه حتى التفاصيل التي تبدو جديدة تماما أو التي  تتعارض مع الأناجيل  القانونية، يمكن أن تكون مأخوذة عنها. وختم بقوله "  أنه بالرغم من الجديد فيها فليس  هناك ما يضطرنا لاستخدام مصادر خارجية عن  الأناجيل القانونية "[54].*
*وقال  بروفيسور أور عن إنجيل بطرس، أيضا، أن الأصل الغنوسي لهذا الإنجيل يبدو واضحا في  قصة القيامة والمعالم الدوسيتية فيها[55].*
*وقال ر. هو  فمانR.  Hofmann عن  كيفية كتابة هذه الكتب الأبوكريفية " أن الطريقة المستخدمة هي نفسها   دائما، سواء كان قصد الكاتب أن يجمع ويرتب ما كان طافيا في التقليد العام،  أو كان  قصده أن يوجد أثرا عقيدياً محدد، لقد أنهمك في عمله حقيقة، وبصفة  عامة فقد صور ما  ألمحت إليه الأناجيل القانونية، أو حول كلمات يسوع إلى  أعمال، أو صور إتمام توقعات  اليهود الحرفية عن المسيا، أو كرر عجائب العهد  القديم في شكل آخر ..الخ. لقد أتم  العمل وحرص على أن يخفي اسمه ويدمغ  كتابه باسم أحد الرسل أو التلاميذ ليعطيه سنداًَ  رسولياًَ "[56].*


*أخيرا  يقول  أ. روبرتس و. ج. دونالدسن أحد محرري موسوعة " ما قبل نيقية " أنه  بينما تقدم لنا  الأناجيل الأبوكريفية لمحات غريبة عن حالة الضمير المسيحي  وأساليب التفكير في  القرون الأولى من العصر المسيحي، فان الانطباع الدائم  الذي تتركه في أذهاننا، هو  شعور عميق للسمو الذي لا يقاس والبساطة التي لا  يمكن بلوغها والعظمة التي للكتابات  القانونية "[57].*
*والسؤال   الآن: هل قرأ د زيدان هذه الكتب، وما كتب عنها من تعليقات، سواء لآباء  الكنيسة أو  للنقاد، هذه الكتب التي كرر الكلام عنها متصورا أن الكنيسة  أحرقتها أو أخفتها!!  وهذا غير صحيح فهي موجودة في مئات المواقع على النت  وقد قمنا بترجمته إلى العربية  ونشرنا الجزء الأول منها والثاني في الطريق  إلى المطبعة والبقية تمت ترجمتها ولكنها  في الأعداد للنشر! أم أنه يكتب عن  شيء يجهله!! أغلب الظن، بل من المؤكد أنه يكتب  عما لا يعرف!!*
*(5)  امتدح  ومجد الهراطقة وأعتبرهم، مع تناقض أفكارهم، أنهم هم الذين مثلوا  المسيحية الحقيقية،  في حين أن عقيدة آريوس تختلف عن نسطور والاثنان  يختلفان مع عقيدة بولس السموساطي!  فالأول، آريوس، آمن بأن المسيح هو إله  مخلوق من جوهر شبيه بجوهر وطبيعة الله الآب  وأنه هو، المسيح، الابن، خالق  الكون وفاديه ومدبره وديانه وهو الإله المرئي  والمعروف في حين أن الله  الآب غير مرئي وغير مدرك وغير معروف إلا من الابن فقط!  والثاني نسطور، آمن  بعكس آريوس فقد آمن بلاهوت المسيح وبعقيدة الله الواحد في ثالوث  ولكنه  أخطأ في فهم حقيقة التجسد، كما سنوضح لاحقاً. والثالث قال بعكس الاثنين   تماماً حيث قال أن الله تجلى في المسيح بقوة أكبر من حلول الروح القدس في  الأنبياء!  ولما وجد أن فكره لا يتفق مع حقائق الكتاب المقدس تخبط في  آرائه، وتكلم عن المسيح  باعتباره كلمة الله وتجلي الله في آن واحد! وزايد د  زيدان على هؤلاء الهراطقة  ووصفهم بالبر والتقوى على عكس خصومهم! فقال عن  آريوس انه كان رجلا مفعمًا بالمحبة  والصدق والبركة، فقال على لسان نسطور: "  واعرف كل ما علموك إياه هناك، وكل  ما أعلموك به من أمر آريوس وأرائه  التي يعدونها هرطقة. ولكنني أرى الأمر  من زاوية أخرى، زاوية إنطاكية أن شئت وصفها  بذلك. فأجد أن آريوس كان رجلا  مفعما بالمحبة والصدق والبركة، أن وقائع حياته وتبتله  وزهده، كلها تؤكد  ذلك. أما أقواله فلست أرى فيها إلا محاولة لتخليص ديانتنا من  اعتقادات  المصريين القدماء في ألهتهم "[58]! في حين نسطور كان من أكبر المحاربين لفكر  آريوس! وقال عن نسطور " الأب الطيب، الروح اليسوعي الخالص، القس المبجل "[59]!  ونحن لا نقول أنهم أشرار، بل منحرفو الفكر  والعقيدة، هراطقة، لأنهم لم  يلتزموا مثل بقية الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الجامعة بالتسليم  الرسولي المسلم من  تلاميذ المسيح ورسله وساروا وراء الفلسفات البشرية وما تخيلوه  بأفكارهم  الخاصة دون الرجوع لما تسلمته الكنيسة عن المسيح.*
*(6) شكك في  مجيء العائلة المقدسة إلى مصر كما شكك في قتل هيرودس لأطفال بيت لحم، بقوله: "  كيف  جاءت العذراء إلى هنا هاربة بوليدها، بعد سنوات من وفاة الحاكم الذي   تزعمون انه كان يقتل أطفال اليهود؟ ولماذا عادت به إلى البلاد القاحلة  الصفراء،  بعدما جاءت إلى وادي مصر الأخضر؟"[60]؟!  في حين أن تقليد الكنيسة القبطية أحتفظ  بهذه الرحلة شفويا لمئات السنين  ثم دونها في كتاب، في صورة رؤيا، البابا ثاوفيلوس  في نهاية القرن الرابع  الميلادي. وقد أثبتت الدراسات والأبحاث الأثرية حقيقة هذه  الرحلة وصحة ما  كتبه الأنبا ثاوفيلوس.*
*(7) شكك في  حقيقة صلب المسيح وذلك على لسان راهبه المزعوم هيبا قائلا: أتراه صُلب حقًا[61]؟ وكذلك على لسان رئيس الدير: " لا صحة لما  يُقال عن وجود المسامير التي دُقت في جسد يسوع وتضئ بالليل في الدير"[62]!  وهذه العقيدة، عقيدة صلب المسيح لم يشك فيها  أو يختلف فيها أحد من  المسيحيين قط، سواء المستقيمي الرأي أو حتى الهراطقة! ولم تكن  أبدأ في يوم  من الأيام سبب نقاش أو حوار بين المسيحيين بعضهم البعض، أو بين  المسيحيين  والهراطقة.*
*بل  أن هذا  التلفيق الذي لم يخطر على بال أي مسيحي عبر كل عصور المسيحية،  التي قامت على أساس  صلبه وموته وقيامته وتقديم ذاته فدية عن البشرية "  فأنني سلمت إليكم في الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضاً أن المسيح مات من اجل   خطايانا حسب الكتب. وانه دفن وانه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب. وانه ظهر  لصفا ثم  للاثني عشر. وبعد ذلك ظهر دفعة واحدة لأكثر من خمس مئة أخ أكثرهم  باق إلى الآن ولكن  بعضهم قد رقدوا  " (1كو15: 3-6). أو كما يقول الرسول بولس: " فان كلمة الصليب عند   الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله " (1كو1 ك18)، " وأما  من جهتي  فحاشا لي أن افتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به قد صلب  العالم لي وأنا  للعالم " (غل6: 14).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: رواية عزازيل هل هي جهل بالتاريخ أم تزوير للتاريخ؟  ردا على رواية عزازيل للدكتور يوسف زيدان  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*(8)   شكك في  موت المسيح على لسان عزازيل " الشيطان " الذي يقول للراهب " كيف   مات أصلا ... كيف  لك أن تصدق يا هيبا، أن الحاكم الروماني بيلاطس وهو   الإنسان، قادر على قتل المسيح  الذي هو الإله "[63]!*
*والسؤال    هنا؛ هل هذا فكر عزازيل، الشيطان، أم فكر يوسف زيدان الذي يمثل عزازيل   الأنا  الداخلي له، أي لشخص المؤلف نفسه؟! كما أننا لا نؤمن بموت المسيح   كإله، بلاهوته، بل  كإنسان بناسوته، أو كما يقول الكتاب " فإذ قد تألم   المسيح لأجلنا بالجسد " (2بط4:  1)، " فان المسيح أيضا تألم مرة واحدة من   اجل الخطايا البار من اجل الاثمة لكي  يقربنا إلى الله مماتا في الجسد ولكن   محيي في الروح " (1بط3:  18).*
*(9) زعم على  لسان راهبه المزعوم: إن   التوراة التي نؤمن بها، مليئة أيضا بمخادعات وحروب وخيانات. وإنجيل    المصريين الذي نقرا فيه، مع انه ممنوع، فيه ما يخالف الأناجيل الأربعة   المتداولة ..  فهل هذا وذاك خيال والله من وراء ذلك محتجب وراء كل   الاعتقادات؟؟ "[64]! كما وصفها بأنها كتاب عجيب، يهزأ من  المصريين القدماء ويتهم نساءهم[65].   ويقول عن الآيات التوراتية المشهورة أنه لا  يمكن أن يصدقها غيرنا كما  سخر  من أكل آدم من الشجرة المحرمة، وحاول تبرير ممارسة  الجنس، خارج  الزواج،  الزنا فقال: " طافت بذهني  الآيات  التوراتية المشهورة، التي لا يمكن أن يصدقها غيرنا.  وتوالت علي  قلبي  الأسئلة: لماذا أمر الرب آدم بالابتعاد عن شجرتي المعرفة والخلود؟   ولماذا  انزعج الرب لما أكل آدم من شجرة المعرفة؟ فقال في نفسه، بحسب ما هو  مكتوب  في  سفر التكوين: هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا، عارفا الخير  والشر. والآن  لعله يمد  يده، ويأخذ من شجرة الحياة أيضا، فيصير خالدا.  فأخرجه الرب  الإله من جنة  عدن، ليحرث في الأرض التي اخذ منها. طرد الرب  الإله الإنسان،  وأقام شرقي جنة عدن  ملائكة لهيب سيف متقلب، ليحرس طريق  شجرة الحياة ..  لماذا أراد الله أولا، أن يبقي  الإنسان جاهلا؟ وهل  المعرفة التي أدركها  آدم، هي تمهيد لإدراكه الخلود؟ ومن هم  أولئك الذين  قال الرب انه واحد  منهم؟ وهل لو بقي آدم وحواء جاهلين، كانا سيخلدان في   الجنة؟ كيف يصح  الخلود مع الجهل والغفلة عن الطبيعة؟ وما الذي عرفاه  بالضبط حين  أكلا من  الشجرة؟ اهو ذاك الذي عرفته مع اوكتافيا في الأيام  الماضية .. ما جرتني   إليه هي، من غير تدبير مني ولا قصد ... أتراني أعيد  فعلة آدم، اغضب الرب،  فيعيد  الطرد؟ ... من أين، وإلى أين سيطردني، أنا  الطريد منذ سنين .... ولا  أين لي، ولا  كيف "[66]!*
*ونقول   له أن  التوراة هي سجل لعلاقة الله بالإنسان وعلاقة الإنسان بالله وعلاقة   الإنسان  بالإنسان، وقد سجلت الأحداث بدقة وأمانة ولم تلجأ لتقديم مجرد   صورة مثالية بل تاريخ  حقيقي عاشه أناس بالحقيقة وليس تاريخ وهمي. فهل يريد   منا الدكتور أن نكتب توراة  تتناسب مع هواه وفكر عزازيله؟! أم أنه يتصور   أن التوراة هنا رواية مثل روايته يبدع  فيها ما يشاء ويلفق فيها ما يريد   ليقدم صورة يريدها هو؟!*
*(10) بعد  وقوع الراهب المزعوم هيبا في غواية اوكتافيا تخطر بباله فكرة جامحة وهي أن يخصى  نفسه، مثلما فعل اوريجين (اوريجانوس) " الآيات   صريحة في إنجيل متى الرسول: يوجد خصيان خصوا نفسهم من اجل ملكوت   السماوات  فمن استطاع أن يقبل فليقبل ... ولسوف اقبل مختارا، راضيا  بالتضحية على   مذبح الطهر. سأفعل ذلك بمشيئة الرب صباح غد " ويقول أن  البعض اعتبره قديسا وآخرون اعتبروه مذنبًا[67].   دون أن يدري، الكاتب، أن هذا يناقض فكر  البتولية المسيحي الذي يقوم على   أساس سيطرة الإنسان على شهواته الجسدية بما فيها  المأكولات والمشروبات،   يسطر عليها دون أن يلغيها. وهذا ما سقط فيه اوريجانوس بسبب  فهمة الخاطئ   لقول الرب يسوع المسيح: " لأنه يوجد   خصيان ولدوا هكذا من بطون أمهاتهم. ويوجد خصيان خصاهم الناس.  ويوجد  خصيان  خصوا أنفسهم لأجل ملكوت السموات.من استطاع أن يقبل فليقبل " (مت19:  12).*
*(11) وصف  الرهبنة بالبدعة التي ابتدعها المصريون[68]! ووصف اختيار أحد الرهبان لحياة الرهبنة بسبب  إجبار فتاة أحبها على الزواج من شخص آخر[69]! وحط من قدر النساء على لسان احد الرهبان  الذي بقوله: " الأنوثة   والنساء سبب كل بلاء، والأرض والسماء والماء والهواء والزروع،  ليست  إناثا  ولا رجالا، هي عطايا الرب لآدم الذي أغوته أمرآته حواء، فكان ما كان   "[70]!*
*وهذه   كله  مجرد تلفيق فقد قامت الرهبنة أساسا على فكرة التفرغ التام لعبادة   الله والموت عن  العالم وكان أول من أسس الرهبنة هو الأنبا أنطونيوس الذي   ترك العالم على أثر عظة  موضوعها " إن أردت أن تكون كاملاً اذهب بع كل ما   لك وأعط الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في  السماء و تعال اتبعني حاملا الصليب "   (مر10: 21)، وقرر أن يتفرغ تماما للعبادة  وحياة النسك. وفيما يلي ما جاء   عنه في موقع المعرفة المحايد: " وُلد القديس في بلدة  قمن العروس التابعة لبني  سويف   حوالي عام 251م من والدين غنيين. مات والده فوقف أمام الجثمان  يتأمل  زوال  هذا العالم، فالتهب قلبه نحو الأبدية. وفي عام 269م إذ دخل ذات يوم    الكنيسة سمع الإنجيل يقول: " إن أردت أن تكون كاملاً اذهب وبع كل مالك   ووزعه على  الفقراء، وتعال اتبعني " فشعر أنها رسالة شخصية تمس حياته. عاد   إلى أخته الشابة  ديوس يعلن لها رغبته في بيع نصيبه وتوزيعه على الفقراء   ليتفرغ للعبادة بزهد، فأصرت  ألا يتركها حتى يسلمها لبيت العذارى   بالإسكندرية. سكن الشاب أنطونيوس بجوار النيل  "[71].*
*(12)   يستخدم  تعبير " انبثاق يسوع المسيح من العذراء " ويسخر منه! ويصف   الانبثاق بأنه لفظ فلسفي  لا يجوز استخدامه للتعبير عن التجسد: " والعذراء   مريم استثناء وحيد، جعلها الآب طاهرة، لينبثق منها ربنا يسوع  المسيح  ...0  كي يعرفنا أن اجل الأمور، قد يأتي من اقل الأشياء، وان الدر يتشكل في    الأصداف. وإلا، فما العذراء لولا ولادتها المسيح. استغربت قوله: لينبثق   منها. غير  أنني لم أشاء أن أجادله، فهو لم يدرس اللاهوت في مصر، ليعرف أن   الانبثاق لفظ فلسفي  لا يجوز استخدامه للتعبير عن التجسد، وان المسيح اخذ   من جسد العذراء بشريته، ومن ثم  نصفه الإنساني، حسبما كانوا يقولون هناك "[72].*
*ونقول   له أن  المسيحية لا تستخدم تعبير " انبثق من العذراء " عن التجسد أبداً،   بل " ولد من  العذراء "، و " ومن مريم العذراء تأنس "، أي أتخذ إنسانيته  من  مريم العذراء. ولا  نستخدم تعبير " الانبثاق " إلا عن الروح القدس فقط:  " روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق " (يو15:  26).*

*---*
*[36]http://www.danbrown.com/novels/davinci_code/faqs.html*
*[37]See for  example the flowing books*
*Holy Blood,  Holy Grail by Michael Baigent, Richard Leigh, and  Henry Lincoln. *
*·The  Holy  Place, by Henry  Lincoln.*
*·The Real  Jesus. Luke Timothy  Gohnson.*
*·The Lost  Gospel The Book Q and Christian Origins, by Burton L.  Mack.*
*·The Messianic  Legacy by Michael Baigent, Richard Leigh, and Henry  Lincoln. *
*·The  Dead  Sea ***olls  Deception by Michael Baigent and Richard Leigh.  *
*·The Goddess  in the Gospels: Reclaiming the Sacred Feminine by Margaret Starbird *
*·The Woman  with the Alabaster Jar: Mary Magdalene and the Holy Grail by Margaret Starbird. *
*·The Templar  Revelation: Secret Guardians of the True Identity of Christ by Lynn Picknett and Clive Prince. *
*·Jesus and the  Lost Goddess: The Secret Teachings of the Original Christians by Timothy Freke and Peter Gandy. *
*·When God Was  a Woman by Merlin Stone. *
*·The Chalice  and the Blade: Our History, Our Future by Riane Eisler*
*·The Da Vinci Code, by Dan Brown. *
*·The Jesus  Puzzle. Did  Christianity Begin with a Mythical Christ? Challenging the Existence of an  Historical Jesus, by Earl  Doherty *
*·The Jesus  Mysteries: Was the "Original Jesus, a Pagan God? by Timothy  Freke.*
*·Jesus: One  Hundred Years Before Christ, by Alvar Ellegard.*
*·The Jesus  Myth, by G. A.  Wells.*
*·Jesus and the  Victory of God, by N. T.  Wright.*
*[38] التابوهات هي الأشخاص المقدسة التي يتصور  البعض أنه لا يجوز الاقتراب منها!!*
*[39] فمن   يسيء إليه دون أن يحاول معرفته هو شخص دارس للأدب الإنجليزي وقرأ  الكثير   مما كتبه ابرز كتابه العظماء مثل شكسبير و ت س أليوت وبرنارد شو وجون   ملتون،  ودارس للأدب اليوناني واللاتيني وقرأ الكثير من*
*   كتبه مثل الإلياذة والأوديسا لهوميروس ومسرحيات أسخيلوس وسوفوكليس    ويوروبيديس وغيرهم، والكثير من أساطير آلهة الديانات والآلهة اليونانية.   وذلك إلى  جانب فلسفة هيراكليون وأفلاطون وسقراط وأرسطو والفلسفة الرواقية   وكتب الفيلسوف  اليهودي السكندري فيلو صاحب الثقافة اليهودية الهيلينية.   فضلا عن الأدب الفرنسي  والايطالي والأسباني الخاص بالعصور الوسطى وما كتب   فيها من أدب الرؤى والمنحولات  والأساطير المسيحية الشهيرة التي كُتبت في   تلك الفترة وكانت منتشرة بغزارة، والتي  كانت مراجعه الرئيسية في فيما  كتبه  رداً على " إنجيل برنابا المزيف " و " رواية  شفرة دافنشي لدان براون  ".  كما قرأ الكثير من الملاحم العالمية الشهيرة مثل ملحمة  رولان  الفرنسية  والشهنامة الفارسية وألف ليلة وليلة العربية وكتاب الغفران  وديوان  أبي  العلاء المعري، والكثير من أساطير آلهة الديانات المصرية  القديمة وسوريا   القديمة وما بين النهرين والهندوسية والبوذية  والكنفشيوسية والفارسية، ولم  يفوته  دراسة الأدب العربي وخاصة ما كتبه  محمد حسين هيكل وجورجي زيدان  ومحمود سامي  البارودي وزكي نجيب محمود ويوسف  إدريس وإحسان عبد القدوس  ونجيب محفظ وطه حسين وأنيس  منصور .. الخ وشعراء  المهجر وعلى رأسهم جبران  خليل وخليل مطران وغيرهم، هذا إلى  جانب  الدراسات الدينية واللاهوتية  المسيحية والإسلامية الخاصة بالكتاب المقدس   والقرآن. *
*[40] رواية عزازيل ص 34.*
*[41] ص 54.*
*[42] www.touregypt.net*
*[43] موسوعة الأساطير الفرعونية إسماعيل حامد ص67 و68.*
*[44] ص 47.*
*[45] ص 52.*
*[46] ص 53.*
*[47] ص17.*
*[48] ص36.*
*[49] ص98.*
*[50] أنظر   كتبنا التالية: (1) الإنجيل كيف كتب وكيف وصل إلينا؟ (2) الكتاب  المقدس   يتحدى نقاده والقائلين بتحريفه، (3) مريم المجدلية، هل هي الكأس المقدسة؟    وهل كانت زوجة للمسيح؟ ردا على رواية شفرة دافنشي.*
*[51] أنظر الأناجيل الأبوكريفية، كيف كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟ وإنجيل  يهوذا هل يؤثر اكتشافه على المسيحية؟*
*[52] دائرة المعارف الكتابية ج 1:  58.*
*[53] Against Her.  32.*
*[54] دائرة المعارف الكتابية ج 1:  56.*
*[55] المرجع السابق ج 1:  56.*
*[56] Ante  Nicene Fathers Vol. 8 p. 349.*
*[57] The  International Standard Bible Encyclopedia Vol. 1 p. 181.*
*[58] ص 53.*
*[59] ص 205.*
*[60] ص 61.*
*[61] ص 215.*
*[62] ص 215.*
*[63] ص 365.*
*[64] ص 98.*
*[65] ص 119.*
*[66] ص 120.*
*[67] ص 129.*
*[68] ص 217.*
*[69] ص 168.*
*[70] ص 220.*
*[71] http://www.marefa.org/index.php/أنطونيوس*
*[72] ص 220.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: رواية عزازيل هل هي جهل بالتاريخ أم تزوير للتاريخ؟  ردا على رواية عزازيل للدكتور يوسف زيدان  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*الفصل الرابع*​ *هل هناك لاهوت عربي*​ *يرفض الإيمان بلاهوت المسيح؟*​ 
*1 – نظرية اللاهوت العربي المزعومة: *
*قدم الدكتور  يوسف زيدان شخصيات الهراطقة المسيحيين، خاصة آريوس ونسطور بفكر إسلامي أكثر منه  مسيحي، فقد صورهم كمسلمين قبل الإسلام!! وبرغم إنكاره لذلك إلا أن تحويره بل  وتحريفه لأفكارهم وضعهم في هذه الصورة. ولكن أغرب ما سمعت، في حياتي، كدارس للاهوت،  أن هناك ما يسمى باللاهوت العربي، وأن هذا اللاهوت العربي يرفض الإيمان، أو لا يقبل  الإيمان بلاهوت المسيح!! فيقول الدكتور يوسف زيدان ردا على السؤال التالي في جريدة  المصري اليوم: " لكن يري البعض أن الرواية قدمت التاريخ القبطي برؤية إسلامية، ما  ردك؟ ": *
*هذا ليس  صحيحاً فرواية عزازيل كتبت برؤية مصرية عربية، وأقول لمن اتهمني بذلك لا يوجد شيء  اسمه " الفهم الإسلامي "، أو " الفهم اليهودي "، أو " الفهم المسيحي " للوقائع،  هناك شيء اسمه الفهم الواعي، أو الفهم المشوش، وقد غاب عمن اتهمني بتبني رؤية  إسلامية للطرح في الرواية، حقائق كثيرة تفسرها لهم نظريتي التي عكفت علي وضعها  عن " اللاهوت العربي "، ولو قرءوها لأدركوا أن من يعتقدون أنهم كانوا هراطقة  وكفاراً من وجهة النظر المسيحية الأرثوذكسية في القرون الأولي للمسيحية، هم في  الأساس مفكرون عرب، أو من أصول عربية مثل نسطورس، وقد أسهموا في صياغة الفكر  الكنسي لثلاثة قرون سابقة علي الإسلام.*
*+ علي أي  أساس تقوم نظرية اللاهوت العربي التي تطرحها؟*
*تتناول  النظرية عدداً من المحاور، من بينها أن اللاهوت العربي، مصطلح جديد نقصد به  الفكر الكنسي السابق علي ظهور الإسلام، وهو الفكر الذي ساد منطقة  الهلالالخصيب  وشمال الجزيرة العربية. والنقطة  الثانية هي أنه ليس مصادفة أن ينتشر الفكر الموسوم بالهرطقة، من وجهة النظر  الأرثوذكسية، في منطقة الشام والعراق تحديداً، فهناك ظهرت وانتشرت آراء: إبيون،  بولس السميساطي، آريوس، نسطور، وكلها اتجاهات تدور حول " ناسوت " المسيح، أي طبيعته  البشرية، وهناك أيضاً جزئية تتعلق بطبيعة الفكر العربي، العملي، البرجماتي، التي لم  تكن تستسيغ فكرة إلوهية المسيح، ونزول الإله إلي الأرض، ثم صعوده، لأنه فكر لم  يتأسس علي قاعدة الاعتقادات اليهودية التي جعلت الإله في الأرض. نجد أنه في مقابل  الأرثوذكسية القائلة إن الله والمسيح، وروح القدس، هو " لاهوت واحد "، كانت العقلية  العربية تميل إلي رسولية يسوع وإثبات إنسانيته، وقد جاءت الديانة الإسلامية متوافقة  مع الرؤى اللاهوتية العربية، المناسبة بطبعها للعقلية العربية، ومنتصرة لها، أضف  إلي ذلك أن اللاهوت العربي، لم يكتب ولم يعبر عنه في القرون الأربعة السابقة علي  الإسلام باللغة العربية، لأن هذه اللغة لم تكن بعد تطورت بالشكل الكافي للتعبير عن  تلك المباحث الدقيقة، ومن ثم فقد صيغ اللاهوت العربي، باللغتين السريانية  واليونانية، باعتبارهما " واجهة " الفكر الكنسي قبل ظهور الإسلام، هناك أيضاً  ارتباط نشأة علم الكلام بشخصيات مسيحية، مثل " سنسويه " الذي قيل إنه كان قبطياً،  كما استعارت اللغة " الكلامية "، مصطلحات بذاتها من القاموس الكنسي، مثل: " الهو هو  "، " وحدة المشيئة "، " التوحيد "، " عين الذات "، والصفات الخارجة عن الذات  وغيرها.*
*ولما نطق "  علم الكلام " باللغة العربية، بعيداً عن المجامع المحلية والمسكونية، نظر إليه من  الناحية الأرثوذكسية علي أنه لا يخص الديانة المسيحية من قريب أو بعيد، وبالتالي لم  يتم وسمه بالهرطقة مثلما كان مع تجلياته السابقة علي الإسلام، التي نطلق عليها  مصطلح: الحال اللاهوتي العربي ".*
*وقد يتصور البعض أن د زيدان كاتب إسلامي متطرف، ولكن هذا غير صحيح، فهو  أستاذ للفلسفة الإسلامية وكلامه يدل على أنه رجل فلسفة علماني، يأخذ بنظريات  الفلاسفة وفلسفاتهم الوضعية ويؤمن بنظرية التطور في الدين ويرى أن علم اللاهوت في  المسيحية هو تطوير لما قبله من فلسفات وأديان وأن علم الكلام الإسلامي هو تطوير لما  اسماه باللاهوت المسيحي العربي، فقال في مقالته التي قدمها في مؤتمر القبطيات  الأخير بالكاتدرائية بالعباسية: " نخرج من ذلك  إلى تقرير، بل تأكيد، أن بواكير علم الكلام في صورته الأولى إبان القرن الأول  الهجري؛ ظهرت في بيئةٍ (عربية) الثقافة، متحولةِ الديانة من (المسيحية) إلى  (الإسلام) مع احتفاظها بثقافتها التي كانت سائدةً ثم راحت تتطوَّر ببطءٍ شأن أي  ثقافة، وتتحول تدريجياً من دنيا المسيحية إلى العالم الإسلامي الذي بسط  جناحه السياسي أولاً، ثم غرس عقائده الدينية ثانياً، وأخيراً صار مع الأيام  (ثقافةً) للمنطقة، بمن فيها من عربٍ مسلمين، وعربٍ تمسَّكوا بالمسيحية بمذاهبها  المختلفة، وعربٍ وفدوا من بعيد فتوطنوا وتشرَّبوا شيئاً فشيئاً (أعنى جيلاً بعد  جيل) الثقافةَ العربية التي أعطت قبل الإسلام اللاهوتَ العربي، وأعطت مع الإسلام  علمَ الكلام".*
*وحاول أن  يصور لنا أن سكان سوريا والعراق وفلسطين كانوا عرب قبل الإسلام وخلط بينهم وبين عرب  شبه الجزيرة العربية وتصور أن وجود مدرسة الرها والتي تأثر نسطور بفكرها الذي يلح  على تمييز الطبيعتين، الإلهية والإنسانية، في شخص المسيح، لدرجة تقترب من الفصل  بينهما وتصور لنا مسيحين؛ مسيح إله ومسيح إنسان، هي كل ما كان يؤمن به مسيحيو هذه  البلاد، مع أنهم كانوا الأقلية، وتجاهل أو جهل تماما أن الغالبية العظمى من  المسيحيين في المنطقة كانوا مع بقية مسيحي أوربا وأفريقيا وجزر البحر المتوسط ضد  أراء نسطور ومدرسة الرها، وأن الغالبية العظمى من المسيحيين في بلاد الشرق بل وشبه  الجزيرة العربية في بداية القرن السابع الميلادي كانوا من الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك  الذين أطلق عليهم وقتها اليعاقبة نسبة للقديس يعقوب أحد الذين دافعوا عن  الأرثوذكسية في سوريا، والملكانيين نسبة لإيمانهم بنفس عقيدة الملك، أي الإمبراطور  الروماني، وأن غالبية مسيحي اليمن في شبه الجزيرة العربية، والتي انتقلت إليهم  المسيحية عن طريق الحبشة، والتي انتقلت إليها المسيحية بدورها من مصر، كانوا  أرثوذكس ومنهم جماعة وفد نجران الذين تحاور معهم نبي المسلمين وعرف منهم أنهم  يؤمنون بأن المسيح هو ابن الله والله الظاهر في الجسد ورد عليهم بالقول: " لَقَدْ  كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ .. "  (المائدة: 72)، " لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ ثَالِثُ  ثَلاَثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلاَّ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ .. " (المائدة:  73).*
*كما كان  سكان البادية العربية، والتي دخلت إليهم المسيحية عن طريق الأردن  والشام،أما أرثوذكس  أو كاثوليك. ولم يكن للفكر النسطوري أي وجود في تلك البلاد قبل مجمع خلقيدونية، بل  كان الفكر النسطوري موجوداً فقط في الرها والتي لم يكن كل أهلها من النساطرة بل كان  بها عدد كبير من الكاثوليك، الذين عرفوا بالروم، والأرثوذكس الذين عرفوا باليعاقبة!  ويقول د جواد على في كتابه المفصل في تاريخ العرب: " ولكن الأسقف نونوس (أسقف  النساطرة) كان أسقفاً واحداً من عدد عديد من رجال الدين الرسميين الذين يمثلون  كنيسة الروم "[73]. ثم دخلوا تحت حماية ملك فارس الشاهنشاه (ملك  الملوك) ومن فارس تسربوا إلى الحيرة، ولم يكن كل أهل الحيرة أيضاً من النساطرة، بل  كما يقول د جواد علي: " فأنا لا اقصد بقولي هذا أن أهل الحيرة كانوا جميعاً على هذا  المذهب، أو أنهم كانوا كلهم نصارى فقد كان جل أهل الحيرة على دين أكثر ملوكهم، أي  على الوثنية ... وبينهم قوم كانوا على مذهب القائلين بالطبيعة الواحد، أي مذهب  اليعاقبة "[74]. ثم يقول: " أما اليعاقبة فقد أنتشر مذهبهم  بين عرب بلاد الشام والبادية، وقد اصطدم هذا المذهب بالكنيسة الرسمية للبيزنطيين  ... واليعاقبة هم مذهب من مذاهب الكنيسة الشرقية ". ويضيف أنه كان لهذه الطائفة  أسقفيتان في بلاد العرب " أسقفية عرفت بأسقفية العرب، وأسقفية التغلبيين ... وهي  موضع الكوفة، أما كرسي أسقفية العرب فكان في الحيرة ". ويضيف: " وقد دخل أكثر  الغساسنة في هذا المذهب "[75]. وباختصار فلم يكن جميع أهل الشام أو شبه  الجزيرة العربية من النساطرة، بل كان النساطرة يمثلون الأقلية وكانت الغالبية من  الروم أي الكاثوليك واليعاقبة أي الأرثوذكس!!*
*كما تجاهل د  زيدان، تماما، بقية المسيحيين في سوريا وما بين النهرين، بما فيها اليهودية  وفلسطين، وأوربا (من بيزنطا (تركيا الآن) إلى بريطانيا في المحيط الأطلنطي) وشمال  أفريقيا (القيروان وقرطاجنة، حالياً، المغرب والجزائر وتونس) وليبيا (التي جاء منها  آريوس) والتي كان بها جالية يهودية ضخمة تحول معظمها إلى المسيحية، ومصر وجزر البحر  المتوسط (مثل قبرص وكريت وصقلية وسردينيا .. الخ)، وكانوا جميعهم يؤمنون بلاهوت  المسيح وكونه الإله المتجسد كما تسلموا ذلك من تلاميذ المسيح ورسله، وكان عددهم  يزيد على 600 رسول (12 تلميذاً + 70 رسولا + أكثر من 500 أخ الذين ظهر لهم المسيح  بعد قيامته دفعة واحدة)، والذين تسلموه بدورهم من المسيح نفسه، وكان هؤلاء التلاميذ  والرسل من الجليل والناصرة واليهودية وليس من روما أو الإسكندرية أو القسطنطينية،  كما كانوا من أصل يهودي وليس وثني!! وهو نفس إيمان كنيسة الإسكندرية، التي كرز بها  القديس مرقص الليبي الأصل اليهودي الديانة المسيحي الإيمان، وإيمان القديس كيرلس  وهذا ضد هرطقة نسطور!! أي أن نسبة الذين كانوا يؤمنون بنفس إيمان كنيسة الإسكندرية  والقديس كيرلس وضد هرطقة نسطور أكثر من 99 إلى 1 %، ولم يمثل النساطرة أكثر من 1 %  بأي حال من الأحوال. بل ولم يؤيد أحد من رجال الدين فكر نسطور ولا حتى الأساقفة  الذين كانوا خاضعين له كبطريرك لأنه خالف الإنجيل والتسليم  الرسولي.*
*وهنا نقول  للدكتور يوسف زيدان: أنت ألغيت دور الوحي والإعلان الإلهي تماماً وتقدم لنا الأديان  برؤيتك الخاصة وهي، الأديان، في رؤيتك؛ مجرد فلسفات تتفق مع هوى ومزاج كل شعب على  حده! فالمسيحية لها شكل عند الإنسان العربي وأشكال أخرى عند غير العرب، والإسلام  جاء مناسباً للعقلية العربية فقط، فهل هو دين للعرب فقط؟ وهل يقبل ذلك علماء  المسلمين؟ أن الدين عندك مجرد فلسفة تعبر عن فكر كل جماعة بشرية بطريقتهم، ومن ثم  فلا وجود لله ولا لإعلان الوحي الإلهي!! فقط فلسفات ترضي أهواء وأمزجة  البشر!!*
*إن اللاهوت  هو اللاهوت ولا يوجد به لاهوت شرقي ولا لاهوت غربي، ونظريتك في " اللاهوت  العربي " لم يقل بها أحد ولن يقول، ولا كان العالم المسيحي منتظرا لسيادتكم،  لمدة 2... سنة، حتى تفترضها أو تلفقها، لأنها لا تتفق لا مع التاريخ ولا مع الوقائع  ولا مع الإيمان والتسليم الرسولي الذي من الواضح أنك لا تعرف عنه شيئاً! وقد جانبك  الصواب عندما قلت عن: إبيون وبولس السميساطي وآريوس ونسطور، أنهم شخصيات عبرت عن  اللاهوت العربي وأنهم قالوا بإنسانية المسيح فقط وأنهم كانوا يميلون إلى رسولية  المسيح فقط ومن ثم فقد جاءت الديانة الإسلامية، حسب قولك: " متوافقة مع الرؤى  اللاهوتية العربية، المناسبة بطبعها للعقلية العربية "!! كما أن كل ما  تفترضهوتزعمه بل  وتلفقه لا أساس له من الصحة وهذه هي الأسباب: *
*(1) المسيح  نفسه تجسد في مدينة بيت لحم ونشأ في  الناصرة التي كانت خاضعة لليهودية التابعة لولاية سوريا واليهود من أبناء إبراهيم  وأصلهم يرجع لما بين النهرين، أي العراق، وولد من العذراء القديسة مريم سليلة بيت  داود الذي من سبط يهوذا ابن يعقوب، ويهوذا هذا هو الذي أخذ اليهود منه اسمهم، فهل  المسيح بهذا الصفات يعتبر عربي؟! وهل تعترف أن اليهود عرب؟ أم توافق على ما يقولونه  للعرب: نحن أبناء عمومه؟! وبصرف النظر عما ستقوله أو ما تقوله نظريتك نسألك؛ هل قال  المسيح عن نفسه أنه مجرد إنسان أم أنه الإله المتجسد؟ وهل قال أنه مجرد نبي، بناء  على هذه النظرية، أم أعلن عن مجيئه ونزوله من السماء؟! ونقول لك بكل صراحة ووضوح:  أن المسيح نفسه أكد أنه الإله المتجسد الذي يضم في ذاته اللاهوت والناسوت، الطبيعة  الإلهية والطبيعة الإنسانية، فقد تكلم عن نفسه كإنسان كما تكلم عن نفسه كالإله  النازل من السماء والآتي إلى العالم: " وليس احد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان " (يو3:  13)، " لأني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني" (يو6: 38)،  وهنا تحير اليهود " وقالوا أليس هذا هو يسوع ابن يوسف الذي نحن عارفون بابيه وأمه.  فكيف يقول هذا أني نزلت من السماء؟ " (يو6: 42). كما أكد أنه الكائن في كل زمان: "  قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن " (يو8: 58).  كما تكلم عن كونه الابن من الآب، الذي من الآب والذي في الآب (يو14:  11)، في حضن الآب (يو1: 18)، والواحد مع الآب في الجوهر(يو10: 30)، وفي ذات الآب  قبل كل خليقة (يو17: 3)، وأن حقيقة كونه ابن الله، الابن من الآب، هي حقيقة إلهية  أعلنت بالروح القدس (مت3: 17). هذه الحقيقة التي لا يعرفها أحد ولا يقدر أن يعلن  عنها أحد غير الابن ذاته فقال مؤكداً: " كل شيء قد دفع إليّ من أبي. وليس احد  يعرف من هو الابن إلا الآب ولا من هو الآب إلا الابن ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له "  (لو10: 22)، أي أن معرفة الآب والابن لا تتم إلا عن طريق الابن، لماذا؟ يعلل هو  ذلك بأنه يعرف الآب لأنه منه " أنا أعرفه لأني منه " (يو7: 29)، فهو الذي "  من الآب " و " في الآب "؛ " أني أنا في الآب والآب فيّ ... أني في  الآب والآب فيّ " (يو14: 10و11)، " الابن الوحيد الذي فيحضن الآب هو  خبر " (يو1: 18)، والكائن في ذات الآب: "  والآن مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم  ... أيها الآب أريد أن هؤلاء الذين أعطيتني يكونون معي حيث أكون أنا لينظروا  مجدي الذي أعطيتني لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم " (يو5: 17 و24)،  والموجود قبل كل وجود " قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا أكون (كائن) " (يو8: 58)،  وكما أعلن عن نفسه: " أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية " (رؤ21: 6)،  " أنا الألف والياء. البداية والنهاية. الأول والآخر " (رؤ22:  13).*
*كما تكلم عن  الآب باعتباره المصدر الذي آتي هو منه، من الآب، من عند الآب، من ذاته، وغير  المنفصل عنه، الواحد معه، والمساوي له في كل شيء، بل واستخدم كلمة " الآب "  باستمرار سواء في حديثه عن الله أو في حديثه مع الله بطريقة تؤكد العلاقة الفريدة  بين الآب والابن؛ ففي الإنجيل للقديس مرقس (14: 36) ينادي الآب بالتعبير الآرامي "  أبا"؛ " يا أبا الآب " الذي يعني "  daddy "، أي أباه بصفة خاصة، أبيه الذي هو منه، وهو لقب لم ينادي به أحد  الله من قبل (رو8: 15وغل4: 6). ودائما يقول " أبي وأبيكم " (يو20: 17) ولم  يقل قط " أبانا ". وقد فهم اليهود من أحاديثه عن علاقته الخاصة بالله الآب:  " فأجابهم يسوع أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا اعمل.  فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه. لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال  أيضا أن الله أبوه معادلاً (مساوياً) نفسه بالله. فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق  الحق أقول لكم لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل. لان  مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك. لان الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو  يعمله. وسيريه أعمالا أعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم. لأنه كما أن الآب يقيم الأموات  ويحيي كذلك الابن أيضا يحيي من يشاء. لان الآب لا يدين أحدا بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة  للابن " (يو5: 17-22)، " لأنه كما أن  الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك أعطى الابن أيضا أن تكون له حياة في ذاته "  (يو5: 26)، ولما قال لهم: " أنا والآب واحد  فتناول اليهود أيضا حجارة ليرجموه. أجابهم يسوع أعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند  أبي. بسبب أي عمل منها ترجمونني. أجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن  بل لأجل تجديف. فانك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلها " (يو10: 30-33)، " ولكن أن كنت اعمل فان لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالأعمال لكي  تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب فيّ وأنافيه" (يو10:  38).*
*(2)  الأبيونية: وهي شيعة  يهودية صرفة وليست عربية، فقد خرجت هذه الفئة بعد خراب لهيكل ودمار أورشليم سنة 70م  من جماعة اليهود المتنصرين، أو كما سماهم بعض العلماء، مثل هيبوليتوس، المسيحيين  اليهود، لتمسكهم بالعوائد والتقاليد اليهودية والناموس وحفظهم للسبت على الرغم من  احتفالهم بالأحد مع المسيحيين! وقد دعاهم رجال الكنيسة بالابيونيين من كلمة أبيون  بالعبرية (אֶבְווֹן -  Ebion) والتي تعني فقير، وجمعها ابيونيم والتي تعني الفقراء لفقر  تعاليمهم وحقارتها. وهم جماعة مميزة ومختلفة تماما عن جماعة الناصريين. ولم يقل  عنهم أحد قط أنهم مسيحيون أو أن فكرهم ينتمي لرسل المسيح وتلاميذه وكنيسته. فقد  ظهروا في المشهد التاريخي بعد دمار هيكل أورشليم النهائي (134م) في النصف الثاني من  القرن الثاني وليس قبل ذلك على  الإطلاق.*
*وقد نظر  فريق من هؤلاء إلى الجانب الإنساني فقط من شخص الرب يسوع المسيح، وقالوا: أن يسوع  لم يولد من عذراء وإنما ولد ولادة طبيعية من يوسف ومريم، وقد تبرر فقط بسبب فضيلته  السامية. وقال بعضهم بولادته من عذراء. وكان هناك فريق آخر بنفس الاسم، وقد آمنوا  بسمو المسيح وعظمته وأنه أكبر من مجرد إنسان ولم ينكروا أن الرب وُلد من عذراء ومن  الروح القدس. هذا الفريق الثاني زعموا أن المسيح إله ولكنه لم يولد من الآب إنما  خلق كواحد من رؤساء الملائكة ... وأنه يحكم على الملائكة وكل مخلوقات القدير[76]. فهو بالنسبة لهذا الفريق إلهاً ولكن بدرجة  أقل من الآب!! فقد صار، من وجهة نظرهم، أعظم من الأنبياء والملائكة والكائن الثاني  في الكون بعد الله!! أي أنهم برغم يهوديتهم الشديدة لم يكونوا على رأي واحد ولا  عقيدة واحدة، وقد قال عنهم العلامة إيريناؤس (175م) أنهم كانوا: " يعيشون بحسب  عادات اليهود زاعمين أنهم يتبررون بإتمام الناموس. ولذلك فقد سمي مسيح الله ويسوع،  لأنه لا احد غيره من حفظ الناموس تماماً. لأنه لو حفظ الشريعة أي أحد أخر وتمم  والوصايا (المحتواة) في الناموس سيكون هذا مسيحاً "[77].*
*وقال عنهم  أبيفانيوس (حوالي315 - 403م)، أسقف سلاميس أنهم يتأرجحون في حديثهم عن  المسيح فهو: " مجرد إنسان بروح إلهية متبناة من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى يقولون  أحيانا أنه رئيس ملائكة متجسد "[78].*
*كما قال  أيضا " أنهم ليسوا مسيحيين ولا يهود ولا وثنيين ... أنهم يقفون في منتصف الطريق  فليسوا هم شيئا "[79].*
*ونظرا لأن  فكرهم هذا جاء من خارج الكنيسة وكان غريباً تماماً على  ما جاء في الإعلان الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس وعن التسليم الرسولي الذي تسلمته  الكنيسة من تلاميذ المسيح ورسله، فقد واجهتهم الكنيسة وقاومتهم بسبب اعتقاداتهم  الفقيرة والوضيعة هذه. وكان عددهم محدود جداً، كمجرد فرقة عاشت فترة في مدينة ألبا  السورية وانتهوا تماما في القرن الرابع الميلادي!!*
*(3) كان  آريوس مصريا ليبيا ولم يكن عربيا، فمصر تعربت  بالثقافة الإسلامية، وهناك عبارة شهيرة للشيخ الراحل محمد الغزالي كان يقول فيها "  أنا مصري عربني الإسلام "، ونحن يمكننا أيضاً أن نقول مثله: " نحن مصريين عربتنا  الثقافة العربية واللغة العربية ". كما أن آريوس لم يقل مطلقاً أن المسيح إنسان بل  أن آريوس كان يؤمن بعقيدة الثالوث (الآب والابن والروح القدس) ولم يقل أن المسيح مجرد إنسان، كما زعم الكاتب، بل وألغي إنسانية المسيح  تماماً!! وركز على قول الآية " والكلمة صار جسدا " (يو1: 14)، وفسرها بمفهوم أقرب  إلى التحول من اللاهوت إلى شكل جسد، أو كما تصور البعض أنه قال أن المسيح بلاهوته  حل في جسد خالي من الروح محل الروح الإنسانية!! كما أن فكر آريوس يقوم أساساً على  لاهوت المسيح وله قانون إيمان، أرسله للإمبراطور قسطنطين، يشبه قانون إيمان مجمع  نيقية باستثناء بعض العبارات التي يمكن أن تفسر بأكثر معنى، فيقول " نؤمن بإله  واحد، الآب القدير؛ وبالرب يسوع المسيح ابنه، المولود منه قبل كل الدهور، الله  الكلمة الذي به صنع كل شيء، ما في السموات وما على الأرض. الذي نزل وصار  متجسدا؛ وتألم، وقام ثانية؛ وصعد إلى السموات؛ وسيأتي ثانية ليدين الأحياء  والأموات. [ونؤمن] أيضا بالروح القدس. وبقيامة الجسد وحياة الدهر الآتي، وبملكوت  السموات، وبكنيسة الله الواحدة الجامعة، الممتدة من أقصى الأرض إلى أقصاها. الإيمان  الذي استلمناه من الأناجيل المقدسة، حيث يقول الرب لتلاميذه - " اذهبوا وتلمذوا  جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس "[80].*
*وقد وصل  آريوس إلى هذا الفكر الهرطوقي لأنه لم يتبع الفكر الإنجيلي ولا منهج التسليم  الرسولي الذي تسلمه آباء الكنيسة من تلاميذ المسيح ورسله، بل أعتمد بالدرجة الأولى  على الفلسفة اليونانية الرواقية، وبصفة خاصة على فكر الفيلسوف فيلو الفيلسوف  اليهودي الاسكندري (20ق م – حوالي 40م)، المعروف بفيلو اليهودي، والذي جمع ما بين  فكر العهد القديم والتقليد اليهودي والفلسفة اليونانية، خاصة الرواقية، إلى جانب  بعض العناصر الشرقية، لذا فكان فكره وعقيدته خليط بين اليهودية والفلسفة اليونانية.  فكيهودي آمن بالله كما هو في العهد القديم، ونظرا لأن الفلسفة اليونانية ترى أن  المادة أزلية مثل الله وأنها شر، وأن الله لا يتصل بهذه المادة التي هي شر، لذا فصل  فيلو بين الله والعالم تماماً، وجعل الله بدون أي صلةبالعالم، وقال أنه لا توجد أي صلة بين الروح المحض (الله) والعالم المحسوس.  ونظرا لأن هذا الفكر أوجد فجوة وهوة لا قرار لها بين اللاهوت السامي والفائق وغير  المدرك وبين العالم المادي المحسوس، لذا فكر فيلو في إيجاد، معبر، كوبري، وسيط،  يعبر هذه الفجوة أو الهوة، وسيط يربط بين الله والمادة، ولكن لا بحسب الكتاب المقدس  أو التقليد اليهودي بل بحسب فكرة القوات الوسيطة والمُثل الأفلاطونية. ونتيجة لذلك  فقد قدم فكرة مصغرة لهذه القوات الفاعلة هي اللوجوس (Logos). هذا المصطلح الذي يحتمل أنه أخذه من العهد القديم ولكن بمحتوى  وأسلوب وفكر غنوسي يوناني كما هو في فكر أفلاطون في الُمثل وفكر الرواقيين عن  الأسباب والقوات.*
*ومن ثم يعني  اللوجوس عند فيلو المثال الأولي، الفكرة الأولية، التي تتفق مع عقل الله، العقل  الملازم لله، وأيضاً مبدأ الإعلان في الطبيعة الإلهية. ويعتبر اللوجوس عنده هو  العقل الجوهري الذي يوصل الفكر الغير منطوق به في الإنسان، هذا اللوجوس فائق وغير  مدرك مثل الله نفسه، ولكن في وجهه الآخر فهو القوة والنشاط وموصل للفكر المنطوق به  في الإنسان. اللوجوس هو وسيط الله الذاتي الذي يكشف به الله عن نفسه وعن عنايته  الإلهية. هذا اللوجوس أو الكلمة المنطوقة هو الخالق الذي خلق به الله العالم وهو  العامل في الكون باستمرار والفاعل فيه دائماً، وفيه توجد كل الحكمة الإلهية والخير  الإلهي، بل هو الابن البكر لله، الملاك الأعلى والإله الثاني في الكون[81].*
*فيقول فيلو  في كتابه: " De  Plant Noe ": " لأن أولئك الذين لا يستطيعون أن ينظروا للابن نفسه، ينظرونه  في نوره المنعكس، حتى ولو باعتباره صورة الله، الذي هو ملاكه، فاللوجوس  (logos- Memra) كالله (Elohim) نفسه ".*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: رواية عزازيل هل هي جهل بالتاريخ أم تزوير للتاريخ؟  ردا على رواية عزازيل للدكتور يوسف زيدان  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*ويقول في  كتابه " On  The Confusion Of Tongues p. 247 "[82]: " حتى لو لم يكن  هناك من هو مستحق ليسمى بابن الله، ومع ذلك فهو يعمل بلا كلل ليكون مزيناً بحسب  كلمته البكر [Logos]، أقدم ملائكته، كرئيس الملائكة العظيم ذو الأسماء الكثيرة؛ لأنه  يدعى ذو السيادة واسم الله والكلمة [Logos]، وإنسان بحسب صورة الله والذي يرى إسرائيل  ".*
*ويقول في  كتابه " Allegorical Interpretation, III. "[83]: " ظل الله هو كلمته [Logos]  الذي استخدمه كوسيلة عندما خلق العالم. وهذا الظل، وكما كان،  نموذجاً،  النموذج الأولي للأشياء الأخرى، لأنه كما أن الله نفسه النموذج لهذه   الصورة الذي يدعى الآن الظل، هكذا أيضاً هذه الصورة هو النموذج للأشياء  الأخرى.  وكما بين عندما أوصى معطيا الناموس للإسرائيليين، وقال: " وعمل  الله الإنسان على  صورة الله (تك1: 26)، لأن الصورة كانت على نموذج الله،  ولأن الإنسان كان على نموذج  الصورة التي أُخذت، هكذا، قوة وصورة النموذج  ".*
*كما قال في  كتاب: " On  Dreams, 1, "[84]: " لأنه يوجد، كما يبدو، هيكلان لله؛ واحد هو  العالم، الذي فيه الكاهن الأعلى الذي هو الكلمة الإلهي [Logos]، ابنه البكر .. ".*
*وقال في  كتاب " On  The Migration Of Abraham. P. 253 "[85]: " كيف نتوقع  الكلمة [Logos]، الذي هو أقدم من كل الأشياء التي كانت موضوعات الخليقة، وبأي  وسيلة هو حاكم الكون .. "[86].*
*هذا   الاعتماد على الفلسفة والفكر البشري أعترف به آريوس في كتابه الشهير "  ثاليا "، أي  المأدبة، حيث يقول: " وأنا على الأقل تعلمت هذه الأمور من  أناس لهم نصيب كبير من  الحكمة. أناس مدهشون من المعلمين لأمور الله.  وعموماً فأنهم يعتبرون من الحكماء.  وقد اقتفيت أنا آثار هؤلاء وسرت على  دربهم. وها أنا أسير في نفس الطريق، معلماً  لنفس هذه المبادئ، أنا الذائع  الصيت ".*

*ويمكن أن نلخص فكر آريوس وعقيدته في المسيح والثالوث في النقاط الثلاث  الآتية: *
*(1)  الله هو  الواحد الوحيد ولا يوجد إله آخر معه، وهو وحده غير مولود، ابدي  وبلا بداية، لا يعبر  عنه ولا يدرك، لا مثيل له ولا من يساويه. وقد خلق كل  شيء بإرادته الحرة ولا يوجد  معه شيء غير مخلوق. وأن تعبير " يلد "،  بالنسبة لله، هو ببساطة مرادف ل "  يخلق "، وإذا لم يكن الأمر كذلك فستدمر  بساطة الله وروحانية طبيعته. ولا  يمكن أن يصدر الله شيء من جوهره؛ ولا  يمكن أن يصل جوهره بما هو مخلوق، لأن جوهره  غير مخلوق. ولذا فلم يكن الله  أبا في كل حين (دائماً)(&)،   بل كان هناك وقت حين كان الله وحده، ولم يكن هناك الكلمة والحكمة بعد،  ولم يكن أبا  بعد، بل قد صار أبا فيما بعد، فقد كان أولا في حالة كان فيها  كما كان ببساطة إلها  وليس آبا. كان الله واحداً مطلقاً في " فردية "  بسيطة، بعيد وغير معروف،  غامض، لا يدرك ولا يمكن الالتقاء به، مخفي بسر  أزلي، ومنفصل عن الخليقة بهوة غير  محدودة، ولم يكن هناك خلائق ولا أحد في  الكون غيره[87].*
*(2) ثم  يقول: وقبل أن يُوجد العالم خلق الله بإرادته الحرة جوهر (أوسيا – ousia - ούσία) مستقل أو أقنوم (هيبوستاسيس - ὑπόστασéò – hypostasis)  كوسيلة خلق بها (بواسطته أو عن طريقه) كل  المخلوقات الأخرى لأنه بدون هذا  الكائن، المخلوق الخالق، لا تقدر هذه المخلوقات على  الاتصال باللاهوت.  وقد سُمي هذا الكائن في الأسفار المقدسة بالحكمة والابن والصورة  والكلمة.  هذا الابن هو خالق  الكون؛ لقد خلق  الآب الابن لأجلنا كوسيلة يخلقنا الله بها، لقد خلق الآب الابن  ليخلقنا  به، خلق الآب الابن والابن خلق سائر المخلوقات الأخرى، فهو، الابن، المخلوق   الخالق!! حيث يقول " الابن لم يكن موجودا دائما، لأن كل الأشياء قد خلقت  من العدم،  وكان هناك وقت لم يكن فيه الابن موجودا، ولم يكن له وجود قبل أن  يصير، بل هو نفسه  كان له بداية تكوين وخلقة ... الله كان وحده، ولم يكن  هناك الكلمة والحكمة بعد ..  من ثم فعندما أراد الله أن يخلقنا، فأنه قام  بصنع كائن ما وسماه اللوجوس والحكمة  والابن كي يخلقنا بواسطته "[88].*
*(3)  كما قال  أن الروح القدس مخلوق ويضعه في عداد القوات المخلوقة بواسطة  الابن، كما يضعه بجانب  الابن كجوهر أو أقنوم ثاني مستقل، فهو يؤمن بثلاثة  جواهر أو أقانيم (أشخاص) مستقلة  ومختلفة؛ الآب والابن والروح القدس، وقال  أن الروح القدس مخلوق بواسطة الابن وخاضع  له. أي أنه يؤمن بثلاثة آلهة؛  الآب الخالق، والابن المخلوق الخالق، والروح القدس  المخلوق بواسطة الابن!!*
*ومن ثم يقول  آريوس بثالوث غير متماثل، ثلاثة أقانيم غير متماثلة ولا متساوية في الجوهر  (όυσια - ousia)،  وهم ثلاثة منقسمين ومنفصلين وغير مشاركين أحدهم للآخر، ولكن  متحدين  اتحادا أدبيا محضا، وحدة في الإرادة والتدبير وليس في الطبيعة أو الجوهر أو   المجد، فالكلمة مختلف تماما عن الآب وهكذا الروح القدس، " أن لكل من  الابن والآب  والروح القدس جوهر منفصل عن الآخر حسب الطبيعة، وأنهم منقسمون  ومتباعدون وغرباء عن  بعضهم البعض، وليس لهم شركة أحدهم مع الآخر ... أنهم  غير متشابهين تماما في الجوهر  والمجد بلا نهاية "[89].*
*وهذا  يوضح  لنا أن آريوس لم يؤمن بإله واحد بل بثلاثة واحد خالق والثاني مخلوق  وخالق والثالث  مخلوق، ولم يقل مطلقا بأن المسيح إنسان بل قال: أن الابن  لما تجسد، صار جسدا، تحول  إلى جسد، حل في جسد بلا روح إنسانية، وأن  الكلمة، الابن، حل في الجسد محل الروح  الإنسانية!! أي أنه لم يكن إنساناً  مطلقا بل إله حل في جسد إنسان فقط ولم يتخذ  الطبيعة الإنسانية الكاملة، بل  احتجب في جسد بلا روح.*
*والسؤال  هنا  هل قال آريوس أن المسيح مجرد إنسان كما زعم د زيدان؟! وهل يتفق هذا  الفكر مع نظريته  عن اللاهوت العربي المزعومة؟! لقد كان فكر آريوس خليط من  اليهودية والفلسفة  اليونانية التي عبرت إلى آريوس عن طريق الفيلسوف  السكندري اليهودي  فيلو.*

*(4) وقد خرج  فكر نسطور من منطلق رفضه للآريوسية ومقاومته لها،  وهذا عكس  ما زعمه وادعاه وكرره د زيان طوال الرواية!! فقد نادى آريوس،  كما أوضحنا، بأن  المسيح لم يتخذ الطبيعة الإنسانية كاملة بل أخذ جسدا بلا  روح وحل فيه اللاهوت،  الكلمة، الابن، محل الروح الإنسانية، وجاء بعده شخص  يدعى أبوليناريوس قال أن الابن  من ذات الآب وواحد معه في الجوهر ولكنه قال  مثل آريوس أنه أتخذ جسدا بلا روح  إنسانية وحل لاهوت الابن فيه محل الروح  وأن الكلمة هو حياة الجسد، اللاهوت الذي حل  في الجسد محل الروح الإنسانية  العاقلة قائلاً: " حققت الطاقة الإلهية دور الروح  المحيية (psyche) والعقل البشري (nous) "[90]. وكرد فعل لذلك نادى نسطور بطريرك  القسطنطينية (428 - 431م)، بما يسمى " اللوجوس - إنسان؛ Logos  - Man؛ أو Logos  - Anthropos؛ ανθροπος-  λογος  ". أي أن الكلمة، اللوجوس، تجسد في الإنسان يسوع الناصري، وأن  المسيح  مكون من عنصرين أساسيين، ولكن مختلفين في الجوهر، اللاهوت والناسوت. وفي   شرحه لهذا الاتحاد بين اللاهوت والناسوت ميز بشدة بين اللاهوت والناسوت حتى  وصف  اتحادهما بالاقتران أو المصاحبة، وقال أنه مجرد اتحاد أدبي، وليس  اتحاد بالمعنى  الدقيق للكلمة، طبيعي، اتحاد أقنومي (Hypostatic Union)[91]، كما يؤكد الكتاب المقدس وكما علمت الكنيسة  منذ أيام الرسل. وقال أن الكلمة، الابن، المسيح بلاهوته، حل في  يسوع، منذ اللحظة الأولى للتجسد، وكان هذا الحلول يهدف إلى فداء كل الجنس البشري،  كما أنه الظهور الأكمل للنشاط الإلهي.*
*وبرغم  قوله  أن هذا الحلول الإلهي في التجسد بدأ من اللحظة الأولى للحمل في بطن  العذراء، إلا  أنه بدا وكأنه ينادي بمسيحين لا مسيح واحد!! ورفض تسمية  العذراء بوالدة الإله  (Theotokos - θεοτοκος) ودعاها بوالدة المسيح (χριτοτοκος -  Christotokos)، قائلا أنها لم تلد سوى المسيح الإنسان، أي الناسوت وأن الكلمة  كان في ذاك الذي ولدته[92]. وتجاهل أو جهل أن اللاهوت أتحد بالناسوت في  بطن العذراء!*
*وقد نشأ فكر  نسطور أساسا من معارضته لتلقيب " العذراء، بلقب، والدة الإله (Theotokos - θεοτοκος)  كوصف للعذراء القديسة مريم والدة الكلمة المتجسد، الإله المستأنس،  فقد  سئُل نسطور في بداية عهده بالبطريركية سنة 428م عن رأيه في هذا التعبير،  وكان،  نسطور تلميذ مدرسة إنطاكية، قد تعلم من معلمه ثيؤدور أسقف موبسوستيا  Mopsuestia الذي كان يعلم بالتمييز  بين الطبيعتين كرد فعل لهرطقة أبوليناريوس.  وفي إجابة نسطور على هذا  السؤال، الخاص بتعبير " والدة الإله "، أعتمد على فكره  الذي يميز بشدة بين  اللاهوت والناسوت وشك في ملائمة هذا التعبير إلا إذا استُخدم  معه تعبير "  والدة الإنسان - anthropotokos - ανθροποτοκος  " ليعبر الأول عن لاهوته ويعبر الثاني عن ناسوته، كما كان ينادي  بذلك  أيضا ثيؤدور، وأوجد نسطور تعبير آخر يتناسب مع فكره وهو تعبير " والدة  المسيح  -Christotokos - χριτοτοκος ".  ثم استخدم نسطور لغة مبالغ فيها ومثيرة في شرحه لفكرته هذه،  فقال، في  عظاته ضد والدة الإله؛ أن الله ليس له أم ولا يمكن أن تلده امرأة وما   ولدته مريم لم يكن هو الله بل ولدت الطبيعة الإنسانية التي اتخذها الكلمة،  ولدت  الناسوت الذي كان حاملا للاهوت، وسيلة اللاهوت، حامل اللاهوت، وزاد  في مبالغاته  المغلوطة والمبنية على الباطل وقال لا يمكن أن يحُبل بالله  مدة تسعة شهور في رحم  امرأة ويلف بالأقمطة وأن يتألم ويموت ويدفن[93]!!*
*وتصور نسطور  أن أقواله هذه كانت كافية لحماية عقيدة التجسد ضد الآريوسية والأبوليناريوسية[94].  ونسي أنه وصل بفكره هذا إلى وجود مسيحين؛  المسيح الإله والمسيح الإنسان،  اللذان تصاحبا معاً منذ اللحظة الأولى للحمل، فهو لم  ينكر لاهوت المسيح  مطلقاً ولم ينكر عقيدة الله الواحد في ثالوث مطلقا، كما حاول أن  يصور د  زيدان، بل آمن بلاهوت المسيح وعقيدة الثالوث ودافع عنهما بشدة، ولكنه بسبب   تطرفه في الرد على كل من أبوليناريوس وآريوس، استخدم تعبير المصاحبة الذي  يفصل  المسيح إلى مسيحين، إله وإنسان، تصاحبا معا منذ اللحظة الأولى للحمل  في بطن مريم  العذراء وظلا كذلك إلى الأبد!! كما أن سوء فهمة للقول أن  العذراء والدة الإله  وتصوره أن هذا يؤدي إلى أن العذراء ولدت المسيح  بلاهوته، ولدت الإله، ولدت الله،  جعله يتطرف في استخدام تعبير والدة  المسيح ويبتعد عن تعبير الاتحاد بين لاهوت  المسيح وناسوته ويستخدم تعبير  المصاحبة!! وهنا نسأل بماذا يقول الأرثوذكس  والكاثوليك والبروتستانت  والأنجليكان ويؤمنون في الذي ولد من العذراء؟ هل ولدت  العذراء إله؟ أم  ولدت إنسان؟ والإجابة أنها لم تلد، أي لم يخرج من رحمها، إنساناً  فقط ولا  إلهاً فقط! فالذي خرج من أحشائها ليس مجرد إنسان، كما أنها لم تلد الإله،   لأنها كإنسانة لا يمكن أن تلد الإله، لأن اللاهوت الغير مخلوق لا يمكن أن  يولد من  مخلوقة، فهو ربها وخالقها، هي مخلوقة في زمان معلوم وهو غير  مخلوق، بل مولود من  الآب، بلا بداية ولا نهاية، أزلي أبدي، ولكنها ولدت  الإله المتجسد، المسيح الذي هو  الله الظاهر في الجسد، أو كما يقول الكتاب:  " الذي يحل فيه كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً "  (كو2: 9). فقد حل اللاهوت في  الطبيعة الإنسانية منذ اللحظة الأولى للحمل في بطن  العذراء، ومن ثم فمن  خرج من أحشاء العذراء هو الإله المتجسد، فهي لم تلد اللاهوت بل  ومن  المستحيل أن يحدث ذلك بل حل اللاهوت في الناسوت في رحمها، أتحد اللاهوت   بالناسوت في أحشائها، ولأن الناسوت لم يوجد لحظة ولا طرفة عين في رحم  العذراء بدون  اللاهوت، بل وكما يتكون الإنسان في بطن أمه من اتحاد العناصر  الوراثية للرجل  بالعناصر الوراثية للمرأة، وقبل ذلك لا يكون هناك إنسان،  هكذا ومع الفارق، لم يكن  الناسوت بدون اللاهوت، وجد الناسوت متحدا  باللاهوت. ولهذا نقول أنها والدة الإله  المتجسد وأم المسيح الذي هو كلمة  الله المتجسد، صورة الله وبهاء مجده ورسم جوهره  الذي أخلى نفسه أخذا صورة  عبد. ولا يمكن أن نتصور المسيح كمجرد إنسان فقط. ولم  يتصوره لا آريوس ولا  نسطور هكذا، برغم هرطقاتهم وفكرهم الهرطوقي، بل هو بالنسبة  لآريوس كلمة  الله المتجسد والخالي من الروح الإنسانية! وبالنسبة لنسطور ابن الله  وابن  الإنسان، المسيح الإله والمسيح الإنسان!!*
*أننا  نقول  مع أليصابات التي قالت عن العذراء بالروح القدس " أم ربي " (لو43:  1)، كما نقول  معها أيضا " مباركة أنت في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك "  (لو1: 42)، ونقول مع  القديس بولس بالروح عن اليهود " لأنهم لو عرفوا لما  صلبوا رب المجد "(1كو2:  8).*

*2 - الحوار اللاهوتي بين البابا كيرلس عمود الدين ونسطور:  *
*حاول  نسطور  نشر فكره هذا وهرطقته بين رهبان مصر واللذين كان لهم دور مؤثر جدا  في الأمور  العقائدية واللاهوتية، ولما سمع القديس كيرلس، بطريرك  الإسكندرية الرابع والعشرين  (412 - 444م)، والمُلقب بعمود الدين ومعلم  المسكونة ومعلم الأرثوذكسية، بما نادى به  نسطور أرسل رسالة إلى الرهبان في  الأديرة يوضح لهم فيها العقيدة القويمة في المسيح  كما تسلمتها الكنيسة عن  رسل المسيح، " الإيمان المسلّم مرة للقديسين " (يه1: 3)،  وخطورة ما ينادي  به نسطور، وذلك دون أن يذكر اسمه صراحة في رسالته والتي جاء فيها:  "  اضطربت جدا لأني قد سمعت أن بعض الإشاعات قد وصلت إليكم، وأن بعض الناس   يتجولون لهدم إيمانكم البسيط، ويتقيأون كثرة من سفه الأقوال الجزافية غير  النافعة.  ويضعون تساؤلات ويقولون: " هل ينبغي أن تدعى العذراء القديسة  مريم والدة الإله أم  لا؟ " ... فأني دُهشت من أن البعض يتساءلون فيما إذا  كان ينبغي أن تدعى العذراء  القديسة " والدة الإله "، أم لا. لأنه أن كان  ربنا يسوع المسيح هو الله، فكيف لا  تكون العذراء القديسة التي ولدته هي "  والدة الإله "، أن التلاميذ الموحى إليهم  سلموا إلينا هذا الإيمان، حتى  وأن كانوا لم يذكروا هذا التعبير. ونحن قد تعلمنا من  الآباء القديسين أن  نعتقد هكذا ".*

*وقد  وصلت  أخبار هذه الرسالة إلى نسطور فأرسل أكثر من رسالة إلى القديس كيرلس  يعاتبه فيها  ولكنه يصر على تعاليمه التي ينادي بها من ثم يقول " وأنا  امتدح تمييز الطبيعتين،  وارتباطهما معا في شخص واحد، وعدم القول أن الله  الكلمة كان محتاجا أن يُولد  مرة ثانية من امرأة "، ثم استفاض في شرح ما  للطبيعتين وكأنه يتكلم عن شخصين لا شخص  واحد.*
*ومن  ثم فقد  أرسل القديس كيرلس رسالة إلى نسطور قدم فيها شرحا مستفيضا لعقيدة  الكنيسة الجامعة  في شخص المسيح وكانت هي الوثيقة الرئيسية التي أعتمد  عليها مجمع أفسس في الرد على  هرطقة نسطور وقد جاء فيها[95]: *
*"  لأنه لم  يولد أولا إنسانا عاديا من العذراء القديسة ثم بعد ذلك حل عليه  الكلمة، بل إذ قد  اتحد بالجسد الذي من أحشائها، فيقال أن الكلمة قد قبل  الولادة الجسدية، لكي ينسب  إلى نفسه ولادة جسده الخاص.*
*"  وهكذا  نقول أيضا أنه تألم وقام، ليس أن كلمة الله تألم في طبيعته الخاصة  أو ضُرب أو طُعن  أو قبل الجروح الأخرى، لأن الإلهي غير قابل للتألم حيث  أنه غير جسمي. لكن حيث أن  جسده الخاص، الذي وُلد عانى هذه الأمور، فأنه  يقال أنه هو نفسه أيضا قد عانى  هذه الأمور لأجلنا. لأن ذاك الذي هو غير  قابل للآلام كان في الجسد المتألم. وعلى  نفس النسق نفكر أيضا عن موته. إن  كلمة الله حسب الطبيعة غير مائت وغير فاسد لكونه  هو الحياة ومعطي الحياة.  ولكن بسبب أن جسده الخاص ذاق بنعمة الله الموت لأجل الجميع  كما يقول بولس  (عب9: 2)، لذلك يقال أنه هو نفسه قد عانى الموت لأجلنا ".*
*"  وهكذا  فنحن نعترف بمسيح واحد ورب، ليس أننا نعبد إنسانا مع الكلمة، حتى  لا يظهر أن هناك  انقساما باستعمال لفظة " مع " ولكننا نعبد واحدا هو نفسه  الرب حيث أن جسده  لا يخص غير الكلمة الذي باتحاده به يجلس عن يمين أبيه.  ليس كابنين يجلسان مع الآب،  بل كابن واحد متحد مع جسده الخاص ".*
*فحاول  نسطور  أن يفرض فكره وهرطقته عن طريق بابا روما فكتب إلى كليستينوس بابا  روما يشرح له فيها  ما يعلم به، وكان كليستينوس قد سمع من كثيرين عن بدعة  نسطور وأنه قسم أقنوم المسيح  إلى اثنين، فأرسل إلى القديس كيرلس يستوضحه  الأمر، فأرسل له في رسالة شرحا مستفيضا  عن بدعة نسطور وتعاليمه الهرطوقية  مع نسختين من رسائله إلى نسطور والتي شرح له فيها  الإيمان القويم للكنيسة  الجامعة الرسولية. وهنا عقد الأسقف كليستينوس مجمعا من  أساقفته، أقروا فيه  بأن ما يعلم به نسطور هو بدعة وهرطقة، كما اقروا بأن ما يعلم به  القديس  كيرلس هو الإيمان الصحيح والعقيدة القويمة للكنيسة الجامعة الرسولية،  وبعث  إلى نسطور بكتاب يقول فيه " لقد وافقنا على رأي أسقف الإسكندرية ولقد  نصحك،  فإن شئت أن تبقى معنا لا بد أن تنكر ما ناديت به، وأن تنادي بما  ينادي به هو، فأن  أصررت على رأيك ولم تر ما يراه أخونا كيرلس فأنت مقطوع  من عداد زملائنا، ولا يمكن  أن تكون لك شركة معنا، فأن كنت بعد عشرة أيام  من وصول تنبيهنا هذا إليك لا تؤمن  بما تؤمن به كنيسة الإسكندرية، ومعها  كنيسة روما والكنيسة الجامعة فستقطع من  الشركة كلها "[96].*
*ولما  لم  يراجع نسطور نفسه ولم يرتدع، لمخالفته للتسليم الرسولي وما تؤمن به  الكنيسة الجامعة  الرسولية الأرثوذكسية، بل وأيضاً ما يؤمن به أهل  القسطنطينية وأساقفتها الذين  كانوا من المفترض أن يقفوا معه ضد القديس  كيرلس، لذا عقد القديس كيرلس مجمعا  مكانيا في الإسكندرية، عرضت عليه هرطقة  نسطور وتليت رسائل القديس كيرلس التي أُرسلت  أليه وللأساقفة. وبعد  الدراسة حكم المجمع على نسطور بالهرطقة. أي حكم على نسطور  بالهرطقة في كل  من روما والإسكندرية، ولم يكن مجرد خصما للقديس كيرلس، بل خصما  للكنيسة  الجامعة في الشرق والغرب.*
*وهكذا  كان  الصراع بين نسطور الذي وقف بهرطقته وفكره الذي أنساق إليه وتمادى فيه  وقد منعه  كبرياؤه من التراجع عنه، وأن كانت كتابته التي كتبها في المنفى،  وبعد أن هدأت  العاصفة والأمور، والتي اكتشفت حديثاً، والتي حاول فيها  التراجع والتقارب مع فكر  الكنيسة الجامعة، إلا أنه ظل بعيدا عن عقيدة  الكنيسة الجامعة الرسولية، فقد أنساق  وراء فكره الخاص وترك التقليد  الرسولي وما تسلمه عن آباء الكنيسة جيلا بعد جيل  والذي كان يحتفظ به  البطاركة في مكتباتهم.*
*ومع  ذلك لا  يمكن أن يكون ما نادى به هو لاهوت عربي، بحسب نظرية د زيدان، فهو  يؤمن بلاهوت  المسيح وناسوته، وقد دافع عن لاهوت المسيح وعقيدة الله الواحد  في ثالوث بشدة، وهذا  يتناقض بشدة مع ما أفترضه د زيان في نظريته  المزعومة. وإذا كان اللاهوت العربي  يتمثل في علم الكلام الإسلامي والذي لا  يؤمن بلاهوت المسيح ولا بعقيدة الثالوث، فلا  يمكن أن يسمى لاهوت آريوس أو  نسطور باللاهوت العربي لأن كل من آريوس ونسطور يؤمنان  بعقيدة الثالوث،  الأول يؤمن بالآب الخالق والابن المخلوق من الآب والذي في نفس  الوقت هو  خالق الكون ومدبره وفاديه وديانه، أي الله الظاهر للخليقة، خالقها وفاديها   وديانها ومدبرها، والروح القدس المخلوق من الابن والذي يقدس الخليقة،  والثاني يؤمن  بعقيدة الثالوث كما يؤمن بها سائر المسيحيين، والخلاف هو في  مفهومه للتجسد وليس  الثالوث.*

*3 – هل كان لعلماء المسيحية في الإسلام لاهوت عربي أم  مسيحي؟*
*يصر  الدكتور  زيدان على نظريته التي لا سند لها ولا وثيقة ولا برهان والتي  تزعم بوجود لاهوت عربي  وأن كل من أبيون وآريوس ونسطور وبولس السموساطي هم  من اللاهوتيين العرب!! وقد بينا  أعلاه بطلان هذا الكلام؛ ونؤكد مرة ثانية  أنه لم يوجد شخص باسم أبيون بل هو صفة  بمعني الفقير وقد وصف بها آباء  الكنيسة فكر الهرطقة الأبيونية لفقرها الفكري! وأن  آريوس كان مؤمناً  بالثالوث ولكن بفكر فلسفي وأنه لم يكن عربياً! أما نسطور فلم ينكر  قط  لاهوت المسيح، إنما فهم عقيدة التجسد خطأ، وكان من أشد المدافعين عن عقيدة  الله  الواحد في ثالوث! وكان بولس السموساطي متخبطاً في فكره وتراوحت  أقواله بين كون  المسيح كلمة الله الذي من ذات الله وأنه حل عليه الكلمة  بدرجة أكبر من حلول الروح  القدس على الأنبياء!!*
*وهناك  فئة  من علماء المسيحية تدحض تماما رأي د زيدان ونظريته الموهومة، وهذه  الفئة تتكون من  الفلاسفة المسيحيين الذي عاشوا في قصور الخلفاء والولاة  المسلمين وكانوا الرواد  الأوائل للنهضة الإسلامية، حيث قاموا بترجمة  التراث اليوناني والسريانيوالقبطي  إلى  جانب تراث شعوب قديمة أخرى وبرعوا في الفلسفة وعلوم المنطق، بل وكما  يقول الآب سليم  دكاش اليسوعي في كتابه عن الفيلسوف العراقي أبو رائطة  التكريتي المسيحي أن هؤلاء  العلماء المسيحيين، الذين عاشوا فيما بين 750  و950م، عاشوا: " في مرحلة مهمة من  حياة الكنائس الشرقية؛ مرحلة تكونت فيها  المصطلحات الفلسفية والتعابير اللاهوتية  باللغة العربية. وانبرى عدد منهم  للدفاع عن عقيدة ديانته باللغة التي أصبحت أداة  الاتصال الثقافي "[97].  كما أنهم برعوا أيضا في علم الكلام " وقد  خاض المسيحيون غماره في العصر  الوسيط دفاعا عن عقيدتهم ". وتحاوروا مع الفلاسفة  والعلماء المسلمين  وعملوا مناظرات حول صحة المسيحية وعقائدها ودافعوا عنها جميعا،  سواء كانوا  نسطوريين أو سريان أو أقباط أو غيرهم، عن أخص العقائد المسيحية مثل  لاهوت  المسيح والثالوث واستخدموا في ذلك كل المصطلحات الفلسفية والمنطقية  ومصطلحات  علم الكلام، أو كما يقول الأب سليم دكاش اليسوعي أن هذا الجيل: "  انبرى للإجابة  بلغة عربية عن الكثير من الأسئلة والآراء والتعليلات التي  طرحها مفكروا الإسلام  الأوائل وجلهم من المعتزلة حول بعض الحقائق الأساسية  التي يجتمع حولها النصارى،  ومنها التوحيد من ضمن تثليث الألوهة، تجسد  الابن، والفداء والصلب والقيامة "[98].  وكان لاهوتهم هو نفس لاهوت الكنيسة المسلم  مرة من رسل المسيح ولم يقولوا  أو يعرفوا ما ادعاه د زيدان عن اللاهوت العربي!! ومن  أشهر هؤلاء أبو رائطة  التكريتي، من القرن التاسع، وخاصة رسالته في الثالوث المقدس  الذي استخدم  فيها كل فنون المنطق والفلسفة وعلم الكلام لإثبات عقيدة الله الواحد في   ثالوث. والشيخ يحي بن عدي (893-974م) في كتابه " مقالة في التوحيد " الذي  أثبت فيه  توحيد الله مع وجود الثلاثة اقانيم. ويوحنا الدمشقي الذي عاش في  القرن العاشر وكان  أكثر من كتب في لاهوت المسيح والثالوث في تلك الفترة.  وعبد المسيح الكندي والأنبا  بولس البوشي وغيرهم. وهناك الكثير غير هؤلاء  مما لا يسع المجال هنا لذكره. مما يؤكد  لنا بطلان كل مزاعم وإدعاءات  ونظرية د زيدان الوهمية عن اللاهوت  العربي!!*

*---*
*1 د جواد على في كتابه  المفصل في تاريخ العرب 6: 628.*
*2 السابق ج 6: 628 و629.*
*3 السابق ج 6: 631  و632.*
*[76] NT  Apoc. Vol. 1 p, 158.*
*[77] Refutation of All Heresies 7.22 (230 AD, written from  Rome).*
*[78] Epiphanius, in his Panarion (section 30).*
*7 الأنبا أغريغوريوس مذكرة  في الأبيونية، هامش ص 5. *
*[80]Socrates  Church  History 1: 26. *
*[81]George B.  Stevens. The Johannine Theology. P.  83, 84.*
*[82]http://www.earlyjewishwritings.com/text/philo/book16.html*
*[83]http://www.earlyjewishwritings.com/text/philo/book4.html*
*[84]http://www.earlyjewishwritings.com/text/philo/book21.html*
*[85]http://www.earlyjewishwritings.com/text/philo/book16.html*
*[86]http://www.thevineone.org/download/rico/The_Memra_of_YHVH_English.ppt*
*(&) Adolf Harnack, Hitory of Dogma, vol. 4. p. 24,  25.*
*15 الكنيسة القبطية ص 84،  The Search for P. 81. See also*
*16 السابق 3:  5.*
*17 مقالة 1:  6.*
*[90]  Millard Erickson. The  Word Became Flesh p. 59.*
*[91] Catholic Enc. Incarnation.*
*[92] Catholic Enc. Incarnation.*
*21 رسالة القديس كيرلس إلى  نسطور 3: 10.*
*[94] Millard Erickson. The Word Became Flesh p. 63.*
*24 رسائل القديس كيرلس إلى نسطور ويوحنا الأنطاكي ترجمة د. موريس  تاوضروس ود. نصحي عبد الشهيد ؛ ومجموعة الشرع الكنسي ص 301 306 مع ANF  Ser.2 vol.14: 201 – 205.*
*25 عصر الجامع للقمص كيرلس الأنطوني ص 134.*
*26 أبو رائطة  التكريتي ورسالته في التوحيد ص 18 و19.*
*27 السابق ص 29.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: رواية عزازيل هل هي جهل بالتاريخ أم تزوير للتاريخ؟  ردا على رواية عزازيل للدكتور يوسف زيدان  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*الفصل الخامس*​ *أحداث الإسكندرية*​ *كما ذكرها د يوسف زيدان*​ *هل هي جهل بالتاريخ أم تزوير للتاريخ؟*​ 
*1 – صورة كنيسة الإسكندرية: *
*وصف الدكتور يوسف زيدان كنيسة الإسكندرية ب " الكنيسة التي أظلمت  العالم "[99]!! وجعل منها رمزا للقسوة بل والإرهاب  والجبروت والدمار! ووصف قادتها بدءًا من القديس مرقس الرسول، متخذاً صورة الأسد  الذي كان رمزا وشعاراً للإنجيل للقديس مرقس، وأتخذ من معنى أسم القديس مرقس  اللاتيني " المطرقة " إيحاء لما وصفه بقسوة وجبروت الكنيسة متمثلة في رجالها بدأ من  البابا ثاوفيلوس (385- 412م) خال البابا كيرلس عمود الدين (412 -444م) وسابقه إلى  كهنة الإسكندرية ورهبان وادي النطرون .. الخ ووصفهم بأوصاف لا تنطبق إلا على كهنة  الشيطان! وجعل منهم أشرار الرواية! هذا الوصف الذي كان يوصف به الأشرار في الروايات  القديمة التي عفا عليها الزمن والتي كانت تصور الشرير بحجم معين وملامح معينة ثبت  علمياً أنها غير صحيحة وقد توقف كتُاب الرواية وكتُاب السيناريو في التليفزيون  والسينما، عن استخدامها لمناقضتها للواقع! فراح يصور البابا كيرلس عمود الدين ورجال  الدين المسيحي في عصره بكائنات فظة قاسية غليظة القلب، ضخام الأجسام، تكتنز أجسامهم  لحما، وتهتز كروشهم المتخمة ولهم صوت أجش، وقد وصف أحدهم بقوله " قس ضخم، أجش  الصوت "[100]! وأنهم " كالجراد، يأكلون كل ما هو يانع  في المدينة، ويملئون الحياة كآبة "[101]! " كنيسة الإسكندرية بحسب المشهور من أخبارها  قوية وحاسمة، ورجالها الآن اغلبهم قساة "[102]! والإيمان بالنسبة لهم " لا يكون إيمانا،  إلا إذا كان يناقض العقل والمنطق "! كما " إنهم يتكاثرون حولنا كالجراد،  يملأون البلاد مثل لعنة حلت بالعالم "[103]! وراح يقول بلسان الراهب: " على باب الكنيسة،  استوقفني رجل يلبس ثوبا كنسيا ضيقاً، يكاد ينفزر معه بدنه الضخم. كانت هيئته  غريبة: بدن مصارع مكسو بثياب قس! في عينيه حدة، وفي عبوس وجهة قسوة سياف  لا وداعة قسوس. ولأن ملابسي تدعوه لاحتقاري، فقد نظر إلى باستهانة وهو عاقد  ذراعيه على صدره "[104]! كما يصف البطريرك ثيوفيلوس ب " الأسقف  السابق ثيوفيلوس وأعماله العنيفة "[105]!*
*كما صور المسيحيون ورجال الدين المسيحي ككل بالوحوش الكاسرة والقتلة  والمجرمون الذين يقتلون باسم ربهم العجيب " لا يرحمون ضعيف أو مقهور، وجوههم  دائما مكفهرة، يقتلون كل من هو غير مسيحي، سواء كان يهودي أو وثني بلا شفقة ولا  رحمة! "، وبالتعبير البلدي؛ عليهم غضب الله!*
*وهذا عكس الصورة الحقيقية التي كانت هي طابع رهبان مصر والإسكندرية  والسمة العامة التي كانت تميزهم وهي الزهد والتقشف وكثرة الأصوام. د زيدان يكتب هنا  بوحي من عزازيله الشرير وشيطانه الذي لم يستطع إلهه المألوه أن يعينه عليه! ويبدو  أنه متأثر هنا بشدة بالصور الهابطة والمفتعلة وغير المنطقية التي صور بها كتاب  السيناريو ومخرجي السينما الأفلام الدينية التي كانت تصور الكفار والمشركين في شبه  الجزيرة العربية وكأنهم كائنات شيطانية جاءت من كواكب أخرى لا يعيش فيها سوى  الشياطين ذات الصور القبيحة كما تصورهم الروايات القديمة! هذه الصورة المقززة التي  تحاول أن توهم المشاهد أن الكفار الذين كانوا يحاربون الأنبياء ما هم إلا أشخاص  نهمون ذووا أجساد بدينة من كثرة نهمهم وأن أديانهم كانت تدعوهم لذلك! وكأن لا عقول  لهم ولا فكر ولا مبدأ! وعكس ذلك على رجال كنيسة الإسكندرية والذي يبدو أنه يراهم  هكذا!*
*ونقول له يا أستاذ الفلسفة أن من يسميهم المؤمنون بالكفار لم يكونوا  شياطين متجسدة بل كانت لهم عقائد وأديان ورثوها عن آبائهم وتربوا عليها وكانوا يرون  أنها الحق كما ترى أنت في إيمانك، أياً كان، من وجهة نظر الأخر، أنه  الحق!*
*بل أن الصورة التي تصور بها الأفلام القديمة كفار قريش وشبه الجزيرة  العربية في الأفلام والمسلسلات الدينية أفضل بكثير مما صورته لقادة الكنيسة! علما  بأنك تعاملت مع الرهبان وبعض قادة الكنيسة وكنت صديقا لبعضهم فهل رأيت فيهم هذه  الصورة؟! أم أنك انقلبت عليهم هكذا بدون مقدمات وانسقت وراء عزازيلك وشيطانك الشرير  فغرر بك وصور لك ما كتبته؟! وأن ما خطته يداك لا يمكن أن تكون قد استقيته إلا من  الأفلام الدينية العربية القديمة ووصفها الهابط لمن يوصفون بالكفر والشرك! فمن  الواضح جداً أن عزازيلك الذي هو شيطانك، الذي لم يعينك إلهك المألوه عليه، أو عقلك  الباطن، والذي لم يفارقك طوال الرواية تمكن منك جيداً فصرت كصدى لأفكاره ووحيه  وخياله!*
*وراح د زيدان يقارن بوحي من عزازيله أو شيطانه، الذي من الواضح أن إلهه  المألوه لم يعينه عليه، فافلت الزمام من قلمه، يقارن بين سمو المسيحية التي شوهها  بتصويره الباطل لرجالها ومقارنتهم بالعشيقات الوثنيات اللواتي جعل راهبه، الذي  اخترعه له عزازيله، يمارس معهن الجنس المحرم الذي أحله د زيدان بوحي من عزازيله أو  شيطانه، واعتبره الجنة الموعودة، جنة عزازيل د زيدان وشيطانه! بل وتفضيله لأولئك  العشيقات اللواتي يقدمن الحب والجنس المحرم والمتعة المحرمة، بعيدا عن الزواج، على  المسيحيين ورجال الدين المسيحي دائماً! وعلى سبيل المثال عندما يقارن بين أم الراهب  المسيحية والمتزوجة من مسيحي وبين عشيقة راهبه أو عزازيله أوكتافيا فيقول: " أمي  التي تنام كل ليلة، في حضن رجل آثمة يداه. أنني اكرهه واكرهها. الكراهية ستقتلني،  أنا الذي يجب عليه أن يحب أعداءه، ويحسن لمن أساء إليه، كي يكون مسيحيا حقا،  ومحبا حقا ... لم أر المحبة الحقة، إلا في امرأة وثنية لقيتني صدفة علي شاطئ  البحر، وأدخلتني جنتها ثلاث ليال سويا، وأربعة أيام لا تنسي ... لو عدت إلى  اوكتافيا ثانية، هل ستقبلني، أم تصفني ثانية بالوضاعة والحقارة؟ "[106].*
*ولا ندري ما هي المحبة الحقيقية التي أعطتها لها عشيقته والتي يقصدها؟!  هل هي ممارسة الجنس المحرم بدون زواج ولا قيود، وكسر نذره كراهب؟ ومخالفة الوصية  القائلة " لا تزن " (خر20: 4)، والمعروف أن الزنا وشهوة الزنا بالنسبة للراهب يعتبر  من أكثر الخطايا التي يحاربها بشدة! بل وبالنسبة لله فهو يحرم الإنسان، في حالة عدم  التوبة، من الحياة الأبدية، حيث يقول الكتاب " من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى  بها في قلبه " (مت5: 28)، " وأما الخائفون وغير  المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزناة والسحرة وعبدة الأوثان وجميع  الكذبة فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت الذي هو الموت الثاني "  (رؤ21: 8). بل ولا ندرى أن كان هذا، من وجهة نظر عزازيل د زيدان وشيطانه، يجعلها  مفضلة على أمه المتزوجة وتعيش مع زوجها، بصرف النظر عما زعمه من سكوتها على مقتل  زوجها، أبيه، هذا القتل الوهمي الذي لا وجود له في الحقيقة والتاريخ والذي أختلقه  وهم وخيال وعزازيل د يوسف زيدان وشيطانه الشرير؟! أم لأنها أنسته نذره وبتوليته  اللذين نزرهما لله؟! أم لأنها نزعت من قلبه كل أثر لوجود الله في  حياته؟!*
*وبالمثل عندما يتكلم عن لهفة الراهب لرؤية هيباتيا والتي يربط شوقه  ومحبته لها ولهفته لجمالها بالمقارنة بمن يسميهم جماعة " محبي الآلام "  والتي صورها عزازيله أو شيطانه لجماعة وصفها بالإرهابية! يقول: " لن أنجو من وشايات  الجماعة الرهيبة المسماة محبي الآلام، وسوف القي بسببهم مصير أبي، ويسعدون  هم مثلما سعدت امي00 "[107]، بل ويصف الرهبنة والرهبان بأسوأ الصفات التي  وصفت بها الأفلام القديمة كهنة عبدة الأوثان بصورة هابطة! ومن ثم راح يصف صوت راهب  طاعن في السن بأنه مثل: " فحيح الأفاعي، وكانت لهجته لاذعة كلسع العقارب "[108]!*
*أما اكبر شخصية نالها بالإساءة والتشويه، وكأنه يوجد ثأراً شخصياً  بينهما، د زيدان والبابا كيرلس عمود الدين! والذي تكلم عنه كإرهابي وشرير قاسي  القلب، متكبر ومغرور! فوصفه بالذي يحب أخوته اليهود لدرجة موتهم وطردهم خارج أسوار  الإسكندرية[109]! كما يصف كنيسة الإسكندرية ب " الكنيسة  التي أظلمت العالم "[110]! ويقول عن البابا كيرلس بلسان أوكتافيا: "  كيرلس .. عجلت الآلهة بنهاية أيامه السوداء، لقد جعل المدينة كئيبة كالخراب منذ  تولى أمرهم "[111]! هل هذا قول أوكتافيا التي أنطقها به عزازيل  د زيدان وشيطانه الشرير أم رأيه الخاص الذي وضعه على لسانها؟! وفي مقارنة بين  المسيح والبطريرك كيرلس يقول: " لما رأيت الأسقف أول مرة، هي شرفة واحدة، فوقها  صليب ضخم من الخشب، معلق عليه تمثال يسوع المصنوع من الجص الملون. من جبهة  المسيح المصلوب ويديه وقدميه، تتساقط الدماء الملونة بالأحمر  القاني.نظرت إلى الثوب الممزق في تمثال يسوع، ثم إلى الرداء الموشي للأسقف  ... ملابس يسوع أسمال بالية ممزقة عن صدره ومعظم أعضائه، وملابس الأسقف  محلاة بخيوط ذهبية تغطيه كله، وبالكاد تظهر وجهه. يد يسوع فارغة من حطام  دنيانا، وفي يد الأسقف صولجان أظنه، من شدة بريقه، مصنوعا من الذهب الخالص.  فوق رأس يسوع أشواك تاج الآلام، وعلي رأس الأسقف تاج ذهبي براق ... بدا لي  يسوع مستسلما وهو يقبل تضحيته بنفسه علي صليب الفداء، وبدا لي كيرلس مقبلا علي  الإمساك بإطراف السماوات والأرض "[112]! وهنا يصور القديس كيرلس بصورة لم يقل بمثلها  أي كاتب عبر التاريخ بل وعكس ما كتب عنه الكاتب والعالم الإنجليزي والمؤرخ والروائي  وأستاذ الجامعة تشارلز كنجزلي، الذي استوحى د زيدان منه فكرة روايته، والذي كتب في  وصف القديس كيرلس والمكان الذي كان يعيش فيه: " كان أثاث الغرفة بسيطاً، وثياب  البطريرك ومرافقوه خشنة عادية "[113]. وإلى جانب تجنيه على التاريخ الحقيقي للقديس  كيرلس الذي وصفه بعكس صفاته سقط في خطأ لا يسقط فيه اصغر طفل مسيحي يدرس في مدارس  الأحد وهو أنه تكلم عن وضع التماثيل في مقر البطريركية! في حين أن الكنيسة القبطية  الأرثوذكسية تحرم استخدام التماثيل أو وضعها في الكنائس مطلقاً! كما يزعم أنه كان  يمسك صولجانا ذهبيا في يديه وهذا من وحي خيالة لأن جميع بطاركة الكرازة المرقسية لا  يمسكون صولجاناً بل عصا الرعاية! وهناك فرق كبير بين الصولجان الذي يشير للسلطة  الأرضية والملكوت الأرضي، الذي يوحي به عزازيل د زيدان وشيطانه الشرير لتعطش القديس  كيرلس للسلطة الدنيوية بعكس ما يقوله التاريخ، وبين عصا الرعاية البسيطة  التي ترمز لرعياته لشعبه!*
*كما وصف القديس كيرلس بالذي يكره العلم ويرفض العلماء! فعند الإجابة على  سؤال يقول: "- ومن هو أعظم المتبحرين في علوم الطب؟*
*- يا صاحب القداسة، يقال إنه مصري قديم اسمه أمنحوتب، أو هو اليوناني  الشهير أبقرات. أم تراك يا أبت تقصد الذين جاءوا بعدهما من الأطباء الإسكندرانيين،  من أمثال هيروفليوس، أو الذين درسوا بالإسكندرية من أمثال جالينوس؟*
*- خطأ .. إجاباتك كلها خاطئة، فالذين ذكرتهم كلهم وثنيون، ولم يستطع  واحد منهم أن يبرئ المجذوم والأبرص، وأن يحيى بلمسة من يده إنساناً  ميتاً!*
*- عفواً يا صاحب الغبطة، لكنني لم أفهم ما تقصد إليه.*
*- إن ربنا يسوع المسيح، أيها الراهب، هو بحر الطب. فتعلم منه، ومن سير  القديسين والشهداء، واغتراب البركات بيد تقواك وإخلاصك "! ثم يكمل وصفه له بقوله: "  وما هي يا صاحب القداسة، العلوم التي لا نفع لها. حتى أعرفها، وأحرص على الابتعاد  عنها؟*
*- هي أيها الراهب، خزعبلات المهرطقين وأوهام المشتغلين بالفلك  والرياضيات والسحر. فاعرف ذلك وابتعد عنه، لتقترب من سبل الرب وطرق الخلاص. إن كنت  تريد تاريخاً؟ إليك التوراة وسفر الملوك. أو تريد بلاغة؟ إليك سفر الأنبياء. أو  تريد شعراً؟ إليك المزامير. وإن أردت الفلك والقانون والأخلاق، فإليك قانون الرب  المجيد "[114]. والسؤال من أين أتيت بهذا الهراء يا دكتور؟!  فقد أضلك عزازيلك وتحكم في كل أفكارك! فلا يوجد أي كتاب تاريخي واحد قال بمثل هذا  الهراء، وقد كتب القديس كيرلس عشرات الكتب والرسائل اللاهوتية ولم يشر فيها لا من  قريب أو من بعيد لمثل هذا الكلام المكذوب!*
*وهكذا وضع شيطان الكاتب أو عزازيله الشرير، ذو الخيال الشيطاني المريض،  صورة وهمية من خياله الذي نتمنى أن يتخلص منه على يد طبيب متخصص في علاج من يسيطر  عليه عزازيله! وتجاهل أن الكنيسة تؤكد دائما على حقيقة كون القديس لوقا، مدون  الإنجيل الثالث، كان طبيباً وحكيماًَ ومؤرخاً ورساماً، بل وكان معظم آباء الكنيسة  من المدافعين في القرنين الثاني والثالث من أمثال يوستينوس (150م)، وكاتب الرسالة  إلى ديوجانيس (120 – 150م)، وأريستيدس الأثيني (حوالي 140م)؛ وأثيناغوراس  الأثيني (كتب حوالي 180م) وأكليمندس الإسكندري (150 - 215م) والعلامة هيبوليتوس  الروماني (استشهد في 235م)، والعلامة ترتليان (160- 230)، والعلاَّمة ثيؤغناسطس  الإسكندري (متوفى سنة 282)00 الخ. وكلهم كانوا من المدافعين والفلاسفة والذين ناقشوا المسيحية  ودافعوا عنها وقدموها للعالم اليوناني بحسب ما تسلموها من التسليم الرسولي ولكن  بأسلوب فلسفي يتناسب مع أصحاب الديانات والفلسفات التي كانت معاصرة. وفوق كل ذلك  مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية التي نشأت في الإسكندرية صاحبة المدرسة العريقة  والمكتبة العريقة والتي دمرها من لا يدركون قدرها ومضمونها ومحتواها! بل وأن كل  علماء مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية كانوا الشعلة المضيئة والمنار الذي اهتدت به كل  سفن العالم المسيحي في القرون الأربعة الأولى، وأنها لم تقف في يوم من الأيام ضد  العلم أو العلماء، وخاصة أن العلوم في عصرها كانت في بدايتها، وأن كان بعض البسطاء  من عامة المسيحيين فهموا خطأ المخترعات العلمية الفلكية في عصرهم فهذا لا يحسب لا  على الكنيسة ولا على القديس كيرلس لأن الكنيسة كانت منشغلة بأمور كانت تشغلها أكثر  مثل مواجهة الوثنية واليهودية والهراطقة إلى جانب الاضطهاد المتكرر والمتواصل أو  المتقطع للمسيحيين والمسيحية، سواء قبل قانون ميلان (313م) الخاص بالحرية الدينية  أو بعده، إلى جانب الصراع المتواصل وغير المتوقف بين المسيحية والهراطقة مثل  الآريوسية والنسطورية وما بينهما وما بعدهما.*

*كما وصف، على لسان راهبه، الذي ألفه شيطانه وعزازيله، هيبا، تعامل كنيسة  الإسكندرية مع خصومها اللاهوتيين بالأسد الذي ينشب بأنيابه ومخالبه في فريسة حتى  يجهز عليها، فيقول: "  بعدما أنتهي (نسطور) وقد هدا تماما، سألته متلطفا: ولماذا لا نترك لعوام  أهل الديانة، والجهال، اعتقاداتهم المختلطة بالأوهام المريحة لهم، والمناسبة  لإدراكهم. ونشرح الحقائق لعلماء اللاهوت ورجال الاكليروس، وكهنة الكنائس، لأن هؤلاء  قادرون على فهم هذه المسائل اللاهوتية الدقيقة، ثم نترك العوام يفهمون منهم، جيلا  من بعد جيل، من دون أن نصدمهم.*
*- ولماذا نلجأ لهذه المناورة*
*- مضطرون يا نيافة الأسقف، مضطرون. حتى نتفادى أنياب ومخالب الأسد  المرقسى! أبتسم نسطور لدعابتي الرامزة، وقد أدرك بذهنه الملوح أنني أشير إلى ما  ينتشر في الإسكندرية من إيمان بان القديس مرقس رسول الإسكندرية اتخذ من الأسد  شعارا. أو بالأحرى، أعطاه الاسكندرانيون وأعطوا أنفسهم رمز الأسد بان رسموا القديس  مرقس الرسول في كتبهم وعلى جدران بيوتهم، وهو يكتب الإنجيل والأسد رابض بجواره  يتأمل ما يكتبه "[115].*
*وهنا سقط  الكاتب في خطأ لا يقع فيه طفل من أطفال مدارس الأحد بالكنيسة وهو أن القديس مرقس لم  يتخذ من الأسد شعارا ولا كنيسة الإسكندرية فعلت ذلك، بالمفهوم الذي قدمه شيطان أو  عزازيل د زيدان، بل أن آباء الكنيسة الأولى وصفوا الأناجيل الأربعة بالوصف الذي جاء  في (رؤيا4: 7) عن المخلوقات الحية التي تحيط بالعرش الإلهي " الكائن الحي الأول شبه أسد والكائن الحي الثاني شبه عجل والكائن الحي  الثالث له وجه مثل وجه إنسان والكائن الحي الرابع شبه نسر طائر ". فوصفوا  الإنجيل للقديس متى بوصف الإنسان لأنه يقدم المسيح أبن الإنسان والإنجيل للقديس  مرقس بالأسد لأنه يقدم المسيح في قوته والإنجيل للقديس لوقا بالثور لأنه يقدم  المسيح باعتباره الفادي والإنجيل للقديس يوحنا بالنسر الذي يحلق في الفضاء لأنه  يقدم المسيح في لاهوته. أي أن آباء الكنيسة هم من وصفوا الإنجيل للقديس مرقس بهذا  الوصف لأن القديس مرقس يبدأ الإنجيل بقوله: " صوت صارخ في البرية "، وكأنه صوت أسد  يدوي في البريّة كملك الحيوانات يهيئ الطريق لمجيء الملك الحقيقي ربنا يسوع المسيح.  هذا وإذ جاء الإنجيل يُعلن سلطان الرب يسوع المسيح لذلك لاق أن يُرمز له بالأسد، إذ  قيل عن الرب يسوع أنه " الأسد الخارج من سبط يهوذا " (رؤ5: 5). لذا قال أمبروسيوس  من آباء القرن الرابع: " أن مار مرقس بدأ إنجيله بإعلان سلطان لاهوت السيد المسيح  الخادم " بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله " (1: 1)، لذلك بحق يرمز له بالأسد ". كما  أن أهل البندقيّة، بإيطاليا، يتشفعون بالقديس مرقس وقد جعلوا الأسد رمزًا لهم،  وأقاموا أسدًا مجنحًا في ساحة مار مرقس بمدينتهم.*
*كما تجاهل  الكاتب أو جهل حقيقة هامة أنستها له أوهامه أو أنساها له عزازيله  الشرير، وهي أن كنيسة الإسكندرية برغم مكانتها وقوتها في تلك الفترة إلا أنها  كانت إحدى الكراسي الرسولية الخمسة مع كنائس روما وإنطاكية وأورشليم والقسطنطينية،  وأن جميع هذه الكراسي الرسولية كانت قد تسلمت نفس التقليد الرسولي الذي تسلمته  كنيسة الإسكندرية من الرسل مباشرة، وهؤلاء الرسل كانوا 12 (تلميذاً) + 70 (رسولاً)  + أكثر من 500 أخ، أي حوالي 600 رسولاً، غير الذين تتلمذوا على أيديهم، كانوا شهودا  للمسيح وكان لسان حالهم يقول مع القديس يوحنا: " الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه  الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فأن الحياة قد  أظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا.  الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضا شركة معنا " (1يو1: 1-3)، ومع  القديس بطرس " لأننا لم نتبع خرافات مصنعة إذ عرفناكم بقوة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومجيئه  بل قد كنا معاينين عظمته " (2بط1: 16). كما أن جميع قادة الهراطقة، في القرون  الخمسة الأولى، لم يكونوا إلا مجرد أفراد عددهم لا يزيد على أصابع اليد، والذين  اعتمدوا على فكرهم الخاص وتأثروا ببعض الفلسفات المعاصرة، مثل آريوس الذي تأثر بفكر  معلمه لوسيان السوري بل وبدرجة أكبر بفكر الفيلسوف فيلو اليهودي السكندري الذي مزج  بين الفلسفة اليونانية، خاصة الرواقية، واليهودية وتجاهل التقليد الرسولي للكنيسة  وكان مؤيدوه من الأساقفة مثل يوسابيوس النيقوميدي وغيره من زملائه الذين تتلمذوا  معه على يد لوسيان، ولذا وصفوا في بعض مراحل الحوار الأرثوذكسي الآريوسي  باللوسيانيين نسبة على لوسيان! والذين لم يزد عددهم في مجمع نيقية عن سبعة أفراد من  بين 318 أسقفاً، (أي اقل من 3%)، مثلوا جميع إيبارشيات وبلاد العالم المسيحي وكل  الكراسي الرسولية في ذلك الوقت! وهؤلاء تراجعوا عن فكرهم اللوسياني الآريوسي في  مجمع نيقية حتى ولو كان تراجعهم ظاهريا لأنهم لم يستطيعوا أن يواجهوا قوة حجة  الكنيسة الرسولية متمثلة في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية المصرية والتي أيدتها جميع الكنائس  المسيحية بكراسيها الرسولية الخمس بما فيها الكنائس التابعة لها في كل بلاد دول حوض  البحر المتوسط (في أوربا وآسيا وأفريقيا) وما بين النهرين (سوريا والعراق) وفارس  والعربية وجنوب الهند. كما أعتمد نسطور على فكره الخاص وخاصة صعوبة استيعابه لحقيقة  التجسد الإلهي وكيفية اتحاد الطبيعة الإلهية بالطبيعة الإنسانية للرب يسوع المسيح  في بطن مريم العذراء، وأن الذي خرج وولد من رحمها هو الإله المتجسد، وأعتمد على  فكره الخاص وتجاهل التسيلم الرسولي نهائياً!*
*ويكمل د. زيدان أو شيطانه، عزازيله الشرير، وصفه السيئ لكنيسة  الإسكندرية ويقول: " فالذي يخرج من الإسكندرية مغاضباً أو مغضوباً عليه، لا ينبغي  له العودة إليها. تجارب الأيام دلت على ذلك وأكدته! فقد عاد إليها اوريجين بعدما  ذهب عنها مغاضباً، فإذاقة أسقف زمانه ديمتريوس الكرام كؤوس المرار. جرى ذلك قبل  مائتي عام، ولم يكن أسقف المدينة أيامها بمثل قوة أسقفها اليوم، ولم تكن الإسكندرية  وقتها تعرف بالمدينة العظمى، ولم تكن واجهات بيوتها وجدران كنائسها قد امتلأت بصور  مرقس الإنجيلي وبجواره الأسد الرابض، ولم يكن اوريجين مسكيناً مثلى! ومع ذلك ذاق  على أيديهم المرار والويل .. وبعده بثمانين عاماً، استدرج الاسكندرانيون الراهب  آريوس إلى القسطنطينية من منفاه ببلاد القوط (إسبانيا) بعدما كان قد استقر هادئا  هانئاً بأقصى العالم. استدرجوه، بعدما حرموه وعزلوه ومثلوا بسمعته. لم يرضوا له أن  يموت في سلام. ولما انخدع وذهب ليلتقي بالأسقف إسكندر في بلاد قسطنطين الإمبراطور،  أملاً في الوفاق وحل النزاع اللاهوتي الذي أغضب الإسكندرية، لقي آريوس مصيره  المفجع ومات مسموماً. ولم يكن أسقف الإسكندرية أيامها بمثل قوة أسقفها اليوم،  ولا كان آريوس مسكيناً مثلى! "[116]!*
*وهو هنا يجزم بموت آريوس مسموما ويوحي بأن كنيسة الإسكندرية هي التي  فعلت ذلك! وهذا الكلام لم يقل به أي مؤرخ سواء مسيحي أو غير مسيحي على الإطلاق بل  هو خيال عزازيل د يوسف زيدان وشيطانه الشرير!*
*ومن الواضح هنا أنه يدخل في مناطق يجهلها أو يستغلها بعكس حقيقتها وبدون  الكشف عن خلفياتها التي أدت بها إلى ما آلت إليه؛ فقد تحدث عن اوريجانوس وصوره  كشهيد مغضوب عليه وتجاهل أن الكنيسة لا تزال تحتفظ بكتاباته ومكانته برغم سقطاته  الكثيرة التي سقط فيها بسبب تأثره الشديد بالفكر الغنوسي وجراءته الشديدة في  الإعلان عن كل ما يفكر فيه علانية بصرف النظر عن مطابقته للتسليم الرسولي والكتاب  المقدس، ومن ثم فقد سقط في أخطاء كثيرة مثل القول بأزلية المادة وأزلية الأرواح  وأنها كانت موجودة منذ الأزل، ولأن المادة أزلية والروح أزلي وأن الله يخلق منذ  الأزل، لذا فالإنسان خلق منذ الأزل كروح، ويكون الإنسان بهذا المفهوم أزلي وأن  أزلية الله ما هي إلا واقع نظري أو منطقي، كما نادى بأن نهاية كل البشرية ستكون  بحسب المسيح نهاية واحدة ومصير واحد بما فيها الشيطان نفسه! وهذه الأفكار فلسفية بل  مزيج من الغنوسية وفكر أفلاطون مع محاولاته التوفيق بين قول الفلاسفة بأزلية المادة  وقول الكتاب المقدس بخلق المادة! هذه الأفكار وغيرها جاءت صادمة للكنيسة ومضادة  للتسليم الرسولي مما جعل بعض آباء الكنيسة يختلفون بشأن آرائه، لمدة سنوات طويلة،  بين مؤيد لأفكاره مثل من تسموا بالأخوة الطوال[117]، ومعارض لها، مثل أبيفانيوس أسقف سلاميس  بقبرص، وبين من حاول أن يميز بين معتقداته وما قدمه للقراء من آراء افتراضية مثل  القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي والقديس جيروم[118]. هذا إلى جانب فهمه الخاطئ لقول الرب يسوع  المسيح: " لأنه يوجد خصيان ولدوا هكذا من بطون أمهاتهم. ويوجد خصيان خصاهم الناس.  ويوجد خصيان خصوا أنفسهم لأجل ملكوت السموات. من استطاع أن يقبل فليقبل " (مت19:  22)، والتي قصد بها الرب يسوع المسيح المعنى الروحي فطبقها اوريجانوس على نفسه  حرفيا فخصى نفسه مخالفا بذلك تعاليم الكنيسة.*
*أما زعمه وإيحاؤه بأن كنيسة الإسكندرية استدرجت آريوس وقتلته بالسم فهذا  افتراء على الكنيسة وتاريخها وكذب لم يقل به أي مؤرخ مسيحي أو غير مسيحي من الذين  عاصروا الأحداث، بل أجمع المؤرخون أن موت آريوس كان عقابا إلهيا له لأنه مزق جسد  المسيح وأدخل الكنيسة في صراعات عطلت كرازتها ورسالتها سنوات طويلة! فهو يقول زاعما  في كذب واضح ومكشوف بل ومفضوح: " استدرج الاسكندرانيون الراهب آريوس إلى  القسطنطينية من منفاه ببلاد القوط (إسبانيا) بعدما كان قد استقر هادئا هانئاً بأقصى  العالم. استدرجوه، بعدما حرموه وعزلوه ومثلوا بسمعته. لم يرضوا له أن يموت في  سلام. ولما انخدع وذهب ليلتقي بالأسقف إسكندر في بلاد قسطنطين الإمبراطور،  أملاً في الوفاق وحل النزاع اللاهوتي الذي أغضب الإسكندرية، لقي آريوس مصيره  المفجع ومات مسموماً "! وهذا كذب مفضوح وافتراء على التاريخ وكنيسة  الإسكندرية: *
*(1) فكنيسة الإسكندرية كانت رافضة بصورة مطلقة لعودة آريوس إلى  الإسكندرية بأي شكل من الأشكال ولم تطالب بعودته ولم تستدرجه، كما افترى شيطان د  يوسف زيدان وعزازيله الشرير على الكنيسة! بل أن أنصاره وعلى رأسهم يوسابيوس  النيقوميدي هم الذين سعوا بشدة وإلحاح عند الإمبراطور قسطنطين وجعلوا آريوس يتظاهر  بقبوله لقانون الإيمان الأرثوذكسي، قانون مجمع نيقية وكتب إقرار بذلك بل وكتب  قانونا ذكرنا نصه في حينه ولكن شعب الإسكندرية وأساقفتها رفضوه بصورة مطلقة وحدث  بسبب ذلك اضطراب شديد، فطلب الإمبراطور من أليكساندر أسقف القسطنطينية أن يقبله حتى  تحتذي به بقية الكنائس ولكن أليكساندر كان رافضا فهدده مناصرو آريوس بأن الإمبراطور  سيعزله إذا لم يقبل آريوس، وهنا حدث اضطراب شديد وانتقلت الفوضى من الإسكندرية إلى  القسطنطينية، وكما يقول عبد العزيز جمال الدين في تعليقه على كتاب تاريخ البطاركة  لساويرس بن المقفع: " وتحرج موقفه (أي أليكساندر) أمام الإمبراطور الذي حدد يوما  يتم فيه ذلك على مرأى من الجميع، وتعقدت المشكلة ولكنها لم تلبث أن حلت فجأة بوفاة  آريوس في نفس اليوم من عام 334م. وعد خصومه وفاته دليلا على الغضب الإلهي، كما جرت  بذلك أقلام مؤرخي الكنيسة جميعهم "[119].*
*(2) وكما هو واضح فأن كنيسة الإسكندرية كانت رافضة له ولم تستدرجه من  الأساس بل أن من ألح في عودته هم أنصاره وحاولوا إعادته للإسكندرية بأمر  الإمبراطور، بل وكان في القسطنطينية بأمر الإمبراطور، ومات وهو محاط بأنصاره ومحمي  برجاله ورجال الإمبراطور، فكيف يزعم عزازيل د يوسف زيدان وشيطانه الشرير زورا  وبهتاناً بأن كنيسة الإسكندرية هي التي استدرجته وقتلته؟! أتق الله يا د. وأبعد عنك  عزازيلك الذي من الواضح أن إلهك المألوه لم يعنيك عليه فغلبك وتغلب على فكرك! بل  أنصحك أن تذهب لأحد كهنة كنيسة الإسكندرية ليصلي لك فربما يجعلك تنتصر على عزازيلك،  الذي لم يستطع إلهك المألوه أن يعينك عليه، فتعود إلى صفاء نفسك!*

*2 – أكذوبة تدمير السيرابيوم والمعابد الوثنية!*
*كما صور د زيدان البابا ثاوفيلوس وهو يدمر معبد السيرابيوم ولا يبقي منه  إلا تمثال سيرابيس، فيقول بلسان الراهب: " كل ما حولي يومها كان بديعا، إلا ذلك  التمثال البائس الذي يتوسط الطريق. عرفت بعد أسابيع، أنه تمثال لإله كانوا يسمونه  سيرابيس وقد استبقاه أسقف الإسكندرية السابق ثيوفيلوس من معبد السيرابيوم  الكبير، بعدما  هدمه على رؤوس الوثنيين المعتصمين فيه. وقد أقام الأسقف التمثال البائس في وسط الطريق، ليفجع الوثنيين بمصير  معبودهم، ويخلد انتصاره عليهم بإهانة آلهتهم إلى الأبد. جرى هدم المعبد الكبير في  العام الذي ولدت فيه، أعني سبع عشرة ومائة للشهداء، الموافقة لسنة إحدى وتسعين  وثلاثمائة للميلاد المجيد "[120].*
*وهو هنا كعادته يربط المصائب، التي أوحى له بها عزازيله وشيطانه الشرير،  بسنة 391م السنة التي أعلنت فيها المسيحية كديانة رسمية للإمبراطورية الرومانية،  وكأن السنة التي أُعلنت فيها المسيحية كديانة رسمية للإمبراطورية الرومانية هي سنة  مبتدأ المصائب والكوارث! ولست أدري عن أي مسيحية يتكلم د زيدان؟! هل هي في كوكب  المشترى أم في كوكب زحل، أم في كتاب أساطير ألف ليلة وليلة؟! ولا كيف أوحى بها له  عزازيله الشرير الذي لم يستطع إلهه المألوه أن يعينه عليه فغرر  به؟!*
*كما يصور المسيحيين وهم يهللون لهدم الأوثان: " مررت بجماعة من رجال  الكنيسة يتجهون شمالا، وحولهم عمال يحملون معاول. كان العمال يرددون خلفهم: باسم  يسوع الإله الحق، سنهدم بيوت الأوثان ونبني بيتا جديدا للرب "[121]!. ويحكي بلسان أوكتافيا ما صوره وزعمه أن  المسيحيين قتلوا زوجها فيقول: " غلب عليها الأسى وهي تقص ما جري مع زوجها، في اليوم  الذي وصفته بالمشئوم .. فقد كان زوجها الوثني، يوصي دوما سيده الصقلي أن يجلب له  البخور من أسفاره، ويوصله للمعابد، ويعود في المساء سعيدا. كانت تخشي عليه، وكان  يستهين بقلقها. لم يكن يعتد بأن المعابد صارت أماكن خطرة، وكان يردد علي مسامعها  العبارات الجوفاء التي لا معني لها: إلهنا سيرابيس هو اله العالم، ولابد من أن نظهر  احترامنا له رغم انف كل المسيحيين، بمن فيهم الإمبراطور ثيودوسيوس الثاني نفسه ...  وكانت تكمل حكايتها فتخبرني أن زوجها خرج ذات صباح ليضع البخور في المعبد الصغير  الذي كان قائما بشرق الميناء، فحوصر هناك، تقصد حاصره أهل ديانتنا ... أجهشت وهي  تقول: قتله المجرمون وقادتهم من الرهبان، وهم يدمرون المعبد.*
*- ما هذا الذي تقولين؟00 الرهبان لا يقتلون00*
*- رهبان الإسكندرية يفعلون .. باسم ربهم العجيب، وببركات  الأسقف ثيوفيلوس المهووس، وخليفته كيرلس الأشد هوسا.*
*- أرجوك يا اوكتافيا.*
*- طيب، ما علينا من هذا الكلام الآن. ولكن لماذا تبدو يا حبيبي متألما  هكذا، ومنحازا لهم؟ أنهم يطاردوننا في كل مكان، ويطردون أخوانهم اليهود، ويهدمون  المعابد علي رؤوس الناس، ويصفوننا بالوثنيين الأنجاس. إنهم يتكاثرون حولنا  كالجراد، يملأون البلاد مثل لعنة حلت بالعالم "[122].*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: رواية عزازيل هل هي جهل بالتاريخ أم تزوير للتاريخ؟  ردا على رواية عزازيل للدكتور يوسف زيدان  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*وهنا  يصب عزازيل د زيدان وشيطانه الشرير لعناته على رب الكنيسة المسيحية  الذي  يصفه ب " ربهم العجيب " الذي يقتلون باسمه! ويصف البابا ثاوفيلس  والبابا  كيرلس ب " الأسقف ثيوفيلوس المهووس، وخليفته كيرلس الأشد هوسا "! بل  ويصف  المسيحيين باللعنة التي حلت على العالم " أنهم يطاردوننا في كل مكان،   ويطردون أخوانهم اليهود، ويهدمون المعابد علي رؤوس الناس ... إنهم يتكاثرون   حولنا كالجراد، يملأون البلاد مثل لعنة حلت بالعالم "! فهل يوجد سب  وازدراء  أكثر من هذا؟! الدكتور يتباكى في كل مكان ويدعي أنه لم يسء لا  للكنيسة ولا عقائدها  ولا قادتها! فماذا كان يمكن أن يفعل أكثر من هذا حتى  يعتبره إساءة؟! أن ما قاله د  يوسف زيدان وعزازيله الشرير لم يقل به  الشيطان نفسه!*
*كما جانب عزازيل د زيدان وشيطانه الشرير الصواب خاصة عندما يقول أن  أسقف الإسكندرية السابق ثيوفيلوس هدم " معبد السيرابيوم  الكبير، بعدما  هدمه على رؤوس الوثنيين المعتصمين فيه  ". ووضع على غلاف كتابه هذه الصورة المجاورة التي تشير إلى انتصار  البابا  ثاوفيلس على الوثنيين. وهنا نقل الحدث بعكس ما قاله المؤرخون المعاصرون  له،  حيث يقول المؤرخون الكنسيون الذين كانوا معاصرين للأحداث، سوزومين (Sozomen) وروفينوس (Rufinus) وسوقريتس (سقراط -Socrates)، أن الإمبراطور ثيودوسيوس الأول (Theodosius I،  379 – 395م) هو الذي طالب بتحويل المعابد  الوثنية إلى كنائس وليس هدمها  كما زعم عزازيل د زيدان! فلم يقم البابا ثاوفيلس ولا  غيره من باباوات  الإسكندرية بهدم معبد واحد، بل حولوا بعضها أو أجزاء داخلها إلى  كنائس  وتركوا الباقي كما هو، والدليل على ذلك العدد الكبير من بقايا المعابد التي   ما تزال قائمة حتى اليوم مثل معبد  حتشبسوت بالدير البحري ومعبد الرامسيوم الذي بناه رمسيس الثاني ومعبد أبي   سمبل الذي بناه رمسيس الثاني أيضاً ومعبد منتوحتب الثاني الذي بجوار معبد  حتشبسوت  بالدير البحري ومعبد الكرنك والذي كان يعد أكبر دار للعبادة في  العالم القديم ومعبد  الأقصر ومعبد ادفو لعبادة الإله حورس ومعبد الملك  خفرع بجوار هرم خفرع ومعبد مصطبة  بجوار هرم زوسر المدرج .. الخ*
*وتنقل  لنا الراحلة إيزيس المصري في كتابها قصة الكنيسة القبطية عن الأب  ميشيل  جوليان الفرنسي الذي زار مصر سنة 1902م وتم نشر ملاحظاته في مجلة " الآثار   القبطية " العدد السادس (1940م) بعنوان " الآثار القبطية تبعا لملاحظة  الأب جوليان  (بالفرنسية) "، والذي زار عددا من المعابد القديمة التي تركها  الفراعنة ولاحظ أن  المصريين اعتنقوا المسيحية ولم يهدموا معابدهم القديمة  بل حولوها إلى كنائس وفي بعض  الأحيان كرسوا جزءًا من المعبد كنيسة ولم  يجدوا حرجا أن يقيموا صلواتهم داخل هذه  المعابد القديمة. وقد وجد الأب  جوليان كنيسة في صحن معبد دندرة واثنتين في معبد  الأقصر واثنتين أخريين في  معبد الكرنك. كذلك وُجد أن معبد الملكة حتشبسوت قد تحول  إلى دير أطلقوا  عليه الدير البحري. على أنه لم يبق الآن أثر لهذا الدير غير الصلبان   المرسومة على جدرانه[123].*
*وقد  بدأ المسيحيون، الذين كانوا في ذلك الوقت يمثلون الأغلبية، في تحويل   السيرابيوم إلى كنيسة بعد موافقة الإمبراطور ثيودوسيوس الأول وقاموا بإنزال  تمثال  سيرابيس وكشفوا تمثال  الإله الوثني ديوناسيوس الذي كان مخفياً وعرضوه  أمام الجميع وقطعوا  الأجزاء التناسلية منه والتي كانت ترمز للخصوبة والتي كانت  ظاهرة ورأوا أن  بقاءها يخل بالآداب العامة. وتصور المسيحيون أن كشف هذه التماثيل  للعامة  والطواف بها يخجلهم ويجعلهم يؤمنون بالمسيحية، ولكن ذلك أثار حفيظة  الوثنيون  من ذلك فدبروا مؤامرة في صمت وقتلوا عدداً كبيراً من المسيحيين  وجرحوا آخرين  وأحاطوا بمعبد السيرابيوم (أي معبد سيرابيس) الذي كان يقف  كالقلعة فوق هضبة مما  اقتضى بناء مئة سلم للوصول إليه، وكان بناؤه الضخم  يضم بين جوانبه هيكلي إيزيس  وسيرابيس والمتحف والمكتبة. وقبضوا على الكثير  من المسيحيين وقاموا بتعذيبهم  وأجبروهم أن يقدموا ذبائح للأوثان والذين  رفضوا، من المسيحيين، تقديم هذه الذبائح  صلبوهم وكسروا أرجلهم وقتلوا  البعض بطريقة وحشية جداً فسادت الفوضى وعمت الفتنة  فجاء الحكام وحثوا  الوثنيين على أتباع القوانين وأن يضعوا سلاحهم ويسلموا  السيرابيوم، وجاء  إيفاجروس (Evagrius) (391م) حاكم الإسكندرية ورومانوس  (Romanus) قائد  الكتائب بمصر ولكنهم لم يستطيعوا فعل شيء فأرسلوا للإمبراطور  ليبلغوه بما  يحدث. فأغلق الوثنيون السيرابيوم على أنفسهم وأعدوا مقاومة شرسة بسبب   خوفهم من عقاب الإمبراطور بسبب ما اقترفوه. وكان يقودهم ويغذي ثورتهم شخص  كان يرتدي  زي الفلاسفة يدعى أوليمبيوس Olympiusوالذي  استغل أنهم كانوا ثائرين بسبب تدمير آلهتهم وكان يقول لهم أن  الموت أفضل  من ترك آلهة آبائهم وأن القوى التي تختبئ فيها ستترك التماثيل وتصعد إلى   السماء بسبب تدميرها. ولما علم الإمبراطور بهذه الأحداث أعلن أن المسيحيين  الذي  قتلوا في هذا الحدث يعتبرون من الشهداء لأنهم تألموا لأجل الإيمان،  وأمر بالعفو  والحرية للذين قتلوهم وكان يأمل بذلك أن يدركوا الحب المسيحي  ويقبلوا الإيمان وأمر  بهدم المعابد في الإسكندرية والتي كانت سببا في  التحريض العام على الفتنة. وعند  قراءة الأمر الإمبراطوري على العامة صاح  المسيحيون صيحة عالية من الفرح لأن  الإمبراطور ألقى بالكرة في ملعب  الوثنيين، فأرتعب الوثنيون الذين كانوا يحرسون  السيرابيوم عند سماع هذا  الصياح فأخذوا في الهرب وسيطر المسيحيون على المنطقة وصارت  لهم[124].*
*ولم  يتعرض المسيحيون مطلقا للوثنين أثناء فرارهم من السيرابيوم ولم  يلحقوا  بهم أي أذى لأنهم رأوا أن الانتقام هو أهدار لدم الشهداء الذين لا ينتقم  لهم  إلا الله وحده. كما لم يفكر المسيحيون في هدم المعبد أو إشعال النار  فيه بل أن بعض  الوثنيين هم الذين أشعلوا النار عند خروجهم وانسحابهم من  السيرابيوم غضبا وحنقاً.  فسارع المسيحيون على إلى إخمادها حرصا منهم على  الكنوز التي تضمها المكتبة. وهكذا  استطاع المسيحيون أن يحافظوا على مبنى  السيرابيوم ولم يتهدم منه غير هيكل  سيرابيس[125].*
*وهنا يؤكد لنا المؤرخ سوزومين ومعاصرة روفينوس أيضاً  أن  الوثنيين هم الذي قتلوا عدداً كبيراً من المسيحيين وعذبوا عدد آخر   وأجبروا الكثيرين على تقديم ذبائح للأوثان، هذا الفعل الذي كان يعد من أشنع  الخطايا  بالنسبة للمسيحيين لأنه يخالف قول الكتاب " للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه  وحدة تعبد "،  وصلبوا الذين رفضوا منهم ذلك وعذبوا الكثيرين، ومع ذلك لم  يعاقبهم الإمبراطور  المسيحي على ذلك بل منحهم عفوا وحرية. وهذا عكس ما  أدعاه عزازيل د زيدان وشيطانه  كذبا وتلفيقاً، ثم هربوا من المعبد بعد أمر  الإمبراطور بهدم المعابد ومن كان يقودهم  هرب إلى إيطاليا ولم يمس أحدهم لا  من المسيحيين ولا من الإمبراطور!*
*والسؤال  الآن: من أين أتي د زيدان بأن البطريرك ثاوفيلوس قد دمر المعبد  على رؤوس  من فيه؟! ولا توجد أي إجابة سوى أن شيطانه أو عزازيله الشرير قد تغلب عليه   وخدعه أو أوهمه، ولم يستطع إلهه المألوه أن يعينه عليه فراح يلفق ذلك  متأثرا بأفكار  بعض الكتاب الغربيين العصريين المتحاملين على الكنيسة دون  سند أو دليل تاريخي أو  وثائقي سوى قولهم أن البابا ثاوفيلوس كان يميل  أحياناً إلى العنف! وكما بينا أعلاه  فقد أكد جميع المؤرخين الذين كانوا  معاصرين للحدث عكس ذلك تماما. وقد أكد مصداقية  هؤلاء المؤرخين الكاتب  أفوتيوس الذي عاش في القرن الرابع الميلادي حيث قال في كتابه  (وصف جبانة  الإسكندرية): " أن هذه المكتبة (مكتبة السيرابيوم) التي كانت مفتوحة   للجمهور في ساعات النهار كانت دعوة مستمرة تهيب بأهالي المدينة أن يستقوا  من منابع  الحكمة[126].*
*وفي  هذا المعنى يقول الأرشمندريت جيتي (تأييدا لهذه الشهادات): " لقد  أنب بعض  الكتاب مسيحي مصر لحرقهم مكتبة السيرابيوم، وبما أن هذا التأنيب قد تجدد  في  أيامنا هذه فقد أذعنا نشرة أثبتنا فيها ما يلي:  *
*(1) أن السيرابيوم الذي كان يتألف من عدة مبان لم يحرق.*
*(2) أن الجزء الوحيد الذي هدم من ذلك المبنى هو محراب  سيرابيس.*
*(3) أن مباني السيرابيوم قد ظلت قائمة بعد هذا الحريق المزعوم بعدة  قرون.*
*(4)  أن المؤرخ أوروز الذي عاش في أيام ثيودوسيوس الصغير قد رأى بعينية   الخزانات المليئة بالكتب في معبد السيرابيوم كما رآها في غيره من المعابد.  وقد أساء  بعض الكتاب فهم ما صرح به أوروز هذا فبنوا عليها تهمة الحريق  الذي الصقوها بالقديس  ثاوفيلس[127].*
*وهنا  نقول للدكتور يوسف زيدان؛ يا دكتور أتق إلهك المألوه لعله يجعلك  تتغلب  على عزازيلك وشيطانك الذي تغلب عليك وأوقعك في كل هذه التلفيقات والأكاذيب،   بدون أي سند أو دليل وثائقي إلا تخمينات بعض الكتاب المتحاملين على   الكنيسة!*

*3 – إلصاق تهمة مقتل هيباتيا بالبابا كيرلس عمود  الدين: *
*وعلى  عكس المسيحيين الذين صورهم شيطانه أو عزازيله، لم يمكنه إلهه  المألوه أن  يتغلب عليه، ووضعهم كأشرار الرواية، والكنيسة التي صورها له عزازيله   الشرير بالشيطانية المتخلفة! فقد صور الفيلسوفة الوثنية هيباتيا بصورة  إلهية  ملائكية، بل ككائن إلهي وفي الصورة التي تخيلها الراهب للمسيح! وذات  نور سمائي!  وهذا عكس الأوصاف التي وصفها بها الكاتب والمؤرخ الإنجليزي  كنجزلي الذي أخذ د زيدان  فكرة روايته عنه! وكممثلة للخير والجمال والنقاء  والبر، يتكامل فيها عنصري الأنوثة  والعلم بل والسمو والرقي فيقول بلسان  الراهب: " من قبل أن تنطق الأستاذة (هيباتيا)  بشي، ظل قلبي يرتجف ويزداد  خفقانه، حتى خشيت أن يسمع الجالسون حولي دقاته  المضطربة00 هيباتيا امرأة  وقور وجميلة، بل هي جميلة جدا. أو لعلها أجمل امرأة في  الكون. كان عمرها  في حدود الأربعين، وكان أنفها جميلا جدا وفمها، وصوتها،  وشعرها، وعيناها  ... كل ما فيها، كان أبهي من كل ما فيها. ولما تكلمت زاد بهاؤها  تألقا.  عرفت بعدما رايتها بشهور، أنها اشتغلت بالعلم من صغرها، علي يد أبيها   الرياضي الشهير ثيون، وعرفت أنها ساعدته، وهي بعد مراهقة، في شروحه التي  دونها علي  أعمال كلوديوس بطليموس صاحب كتاب الجغرافيا، والكتاب الكبير في  الفلك "[128].*
*" هيباتيا  ... أكاد أن اكتب اسمها الآن، أراها أمامي وقد وقفت علي منصة  الصالة  الفسيحة، وكأنها كائن سماوي هبط إلى الأرض من الخيال الإلهي، ليبشر الناس   بخبر رباني رحيم. كانت لهيباتيا تلك الهيئة التي تخيلتها دوما ليسوع  المسيح،  جامعة بين الرقة والجلال .... في عينيها زرقة خفيفة ورمادية،  وفيها شفافية.  في جبهتها اتساع ونور سماوي، وفي ثوبها الهفهاف ووقفتها،  وقار يماثل ما يحف بالإلهة  من بهاء .. من أي عنصر نوراني خلقت هذه المرأة؟  ... كانت تختلف عن بقية الناس؟00  فأن كان الإله خنوم هو الذي ينحت أجسام  الناس، فمن أي صلصال طاهر نحتها، وبأي عطر  سماوي سبكها؟ ... يا الهي، أنني  اجدف00 "[129].*
*"  كنت أتابعها بنظرات لاهثة، وقد نظرت هي نحوي أثناء كلامها مرتين،  فروعتني  عيناها. كنت قد درست الفلسفة سنين في أخميم غير أني لم اسمع من  غيرها،  مثل هذا الذي قالته. كانت تشرح لنا بلغة يونانية راقية، كيف يمكن للعقل   الإنساني أن يستشف النظام الكامن في الكون، وأن يصل بالفهم إلى معرفة جواهر   الأشياء، وبالتالي يميز أعراضها وصفاتها المتغيرة ... كان يجري علي  لسانها عبارات  من مبادئ الفلسفة، عبارات طالما سمعتها من غيرها، لكنها  نطقت بها وكأنها تفتح عقلي  وتدسها فيه. حتى المشهور من كلام  الفيثاغورسيين، مثل قولهم: العالم عدد ونغم ..  شعرت من عمق إحساسها  بالعبارة، ومن رهافة نطقها بها، أن الكائنات كلها إيقاعات  منظومة واحدة  ... وعلي هذا النسق، فهمت من عباراتها ما لم افهمه قبلها من أهل  الفلسفة ".*
*"  قبل نهاية المحاضرة، خايلتني فكرة أن ابقي تابعا لهيباتيا بقية  عمري، أو  خادما يسير وراءها. وفكرت في أنني لو عدت إلى أوكتافيا، واعتذرت إليها عن   خداعي لها طيلة الأيام الثلاثة، فقد تسامحني. سأتعلل لها بأنني خشيت أن  افقدها،  فأثرت الصمت، لأنني ارتبكت، ولسوف تسامحني اوكتافيا، وتقبلني  ثانية، فأعيش معها،  وأنسي الأوهام التي تملؤني وتسير خطاي إلى حيث لا اعلم  " (ص137).*
*ثم  يصور له عزازيله أو شيطانه رفض الكنيسة بصورة متخلفة للفلسفة  والفلاسفة  فيقول: " لما أخبرته (احد رجال الدين) يوم السبت بنيتي الخروج غدا للذهاب   لمحاضرة هيباتيا صاح في: يا أخي، هذا لا يجوز أبدا ... واخبرني فزعا، بأن  هذا الفعل  لو اقترف، فهو مما لا يغتفر .. ونصحني إلا اذكر اسمها مرة  ثانية. أضاف ما معناه:  أنها خطية عظمي، ألن تسمع خطبة الأحد من البابا  كيرلس، الأسقف الأعظم من اجل  الذهاب لرؤية شيطانه .. لن يغفر لك هذا الذنب  إذا اقترفته، أما من ناحيتي، فلا تخش  شيئا. سوف اعد ما سمعته منك مزاحا  ثقيلا، ولن احدث به أحدا أبدا "[130].*
*ويضيف  أنه لو عرف رجال الكنيسة أنه يذهب لمحاضرات هيباتيا لعاملوه  كالمرتد عن  الإيمان: " سوف يعدونني مارقا، ويعصفون بي مثلما عصفوا بالذين ارتدوا  عن  الديانة أيام الإمبراطور جوليان. والمسيحية اليوم، هي الدين الرسمي   للإمبراطورية كلها. لن أنجو من وشايات الجماعة الرهيبة المسماة محبي  الآلام،  وسوف القي بسببهم مصير أبي، ويسعدون هم مثلما سعدت امي00 ولكنني  أتحرق شوقا  لرؤية هيباتيا غدا، ولسوف أناقشها في المسائل الفلسفية، فيزداد  تقديرها لي، وهي علي  كل حال تقدر كل إنسان. أنها مصداق لمعني اسمها  هيباتيا في اللغة اليونانية:  السامية ... هي تكبرني بعشر سنوات فقط أو  خمسة عشر عاما، وهو فارق ليس بالكبير  ... فلتتخذني ابنا لها أو أخا اصغر،  أو يأتي يوم فتحبني، ويكون الحال بيننا  مثلما ذكرت اوكتافيا من أن النساء  اللواتي أحببن رجالا اصغر منهن سنا، جعلن منهم  السعداء ... ولكن، لا سعادة  ولا غبطة في هذا العالم "[131].*
*هكذا  يفتري على الكنيسة دون أي سند أو دليل إلا ما يوحي له به شيطانه أو   عزازيله الشرير الذي لم يعينه إلهه المألوه عليه؟؟! ولنسأله أن كان له أي  إلمام  بتاريخ الكنيسة أن يقول لنا: من أين أتي بما نسبه زورا وتضليلاً بأن  البابا كيرلس  عمود الدين وصف هيباتيا بالشيطانة وأن الاستماع لها كان  يعتبر في نظر الكنيسة  والبابا ذنباً لا يغتفر؟! هل يمكن أن يصل التلفيق  إلى هذا الحد من التجني على  الحقيقة والتاريخ؟! كما نسأله ونقول له: كيف  عصف رجال الكنيسة " بالذين ارتدوا  عن الديانة أيام الإمبراطور جوليان "؟!  أن الكنيسة لم تقرر أي عقوبة ضد الذين  ارتدوا عن الإيمان ولم تكن تملك ذلك  لأنهم ارتدوا في عصور كانت الكنيسة المسيحية  مضطهدة بشدة بأوامر من  الحكام ولما توقف الاضطهاد لم تفعل شيئاً ضد العائدين منهم  ثانية إلى  الإيمان، بل في البداية كان يطرح السؤال؛ هل يحتاج المرتد للمعمودية مرة   ثانية أم أن عودته كافية لكونه مؤمناً، وأنتصر الرأي الثاني.*
*ويصور  المواجهة بين الحاكم أورستُس وكأن السبب فيها هو غطرسة وشدة  البابا كيرلس  عمود الدين: " كانوا يقولون أن الحاكم أورستُس طرد رجلا مسيحيا من  مجلسه،  فغضب البابا ويقولون أن الحاكم يعارض ما يريده البابا من طرد اليهود بعيدا   عن الإسكندرية، بعدما طردهم الأسقف ثيوفيلوس إلى ربع اليهود الكائن  بالجهة الشرقية،  وراء الأسوار. ويقولون أن الحاكم كان يفترض فيه أن يصير  لأهل ديانتنا، إلا أن  الشيطانة هيباتيا تدعوه إلى غير ذلك. ويقولون أنها  تشتغل بالسحر، وتصنع الآلات  الفلكية لأهل التنجيم والمشعوذين .. قالوا  أشياء كثيرة، لم يطمئن إليها  القلبي.*
*اخذ  الأسقف يعيد الصلاة، حتى اخذ الناس النشيج وهم يرددون الدعاء وراءه  ...  ثم صار صوت ناريا متأججا وهو يقول لهم: يا أبناء الله، يا أحباء يسوع الحي،  أن  مدينتكم هذه، هي مدينة الرب العظمى. فيها استقر مرقس العظيم. وعلى  أرضها عاش  الآباء، وسالت دماء الشهداء، وقامت دعائم الديانة. ولقد طهرناها  من اليهود،  المطرودين. أعاننا الرب على طردهم، وتطهير مدينته منهم. ولكن  أذيال الوثنيين  الأنجاس، مازالت تثير غبار الفتن في ديارنا. أنهم يعيثون  حولنا فسادا وهرطقة،  يخوضون في أسرار كنيستنا مستهزئين، ويسخرون مما لا  يعرفون، ويلعبون في مواطن الجد  ليشوهوا إيمانكم القويم، يريدون إعادة بيت  الأوثان الكبير الذي أنهدم على رؤوسهم  قبل سنتين، ويودون تعمير مدرستهم  المهجورة التي كانت تبث الضلال في العقول، ويفكرون  في إعادة اليهود من  الربع الذي سكنوه إلى داخل أسوار مدينتكم. لكن الرب، يا جند  الرب، لن يرضى  بذلك أبدا. ولسوف يحبط مساعيهم الدنيئة، وسوف يبدد أحلامهم المريضة،  وسوف  يرفع قذر هذه المدينة العظمى، بأيديكم أنتم. مادمتم بحق، جنود الرب. ما  دمتم  بحق جنود الحق00 لقد صدق ربنا يسوع المسيح، حين نطق بلسان من نور،  فقال: الحق  يطهركم! فتطهروا يا أبناء الرب، وطهروا أرضكم من دنس أهل  الأوثان. اقطعوا السنة  الناطقين بالشر. ألقوهم مع معاصيهم، في البحر،  واغسلوا الآثام الجسمية. اتبعوا  كلمات المخلص، كلمات الحق، كلمات الرب.  واعلموا أن ربنا المسيح يسوع، كان يحدثنا  نحن أبناءه في كل زمان، لما قال:  ما جئت لألقى في الأرض سلاما، بل سيفا!  ".*
*وهنا  يفتري لا على القديس كيرلس فقط بل على المسيح نفسه عندما يستخدم  قوله: "  ما جئت لألقى في الأرض سلاما، بل سيفا! " أما جهلا بمفهوم ومغزى كلام   المسيح أو تجاهلا لحق هو يعلمه! وفي كلتا الحالتين فقد خذله عزازيله الشرير  وأوقعه  فيما لا يجب أن يقع فيه من يحصل على درجات علميه مثله! فقد كان  الرب يسوع المسيح،  عندما قال هذا الكلام، يتحدث عن اقتراب صلبه وما سيحدث  للتلاميذ أثناء كرازتهم  للعالم بالإنجيل فقال لهم: " فمتى أسلموكم فلا  تهتموا كيف أو بما تتكلمون. لأنكم  تعطون في تلك الساعة ما تتكلمون به. لأن  لستم انتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي  يتكلم فيكم. وسيسلم الأخ أخاه إلى  الموت والأب ولده. ويقوم الأولاد على والديهم  ويقتلونهم. وتكونون مبغضين  من الجميع من اجل اسمي. ولكن الذي يصبر إلى المنتهى فهذا  يخلص. ومتى  طردوكم في هذه المدينة فاهربوا إلى الأخرى ... ولا تخافوا من الذين  يقتلون  الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدرون أن يقتلوها. بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يقدر أن   يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما في جهنم ... ولكن من ينكرني قدام الناس أنكره  أنا أيضا  قدام أبي الذي في السموات لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاما على  الأرض. ما جئت لألقي  سلاما بل سيفا. فاني جئت لأفرّق الإنسان ضد أبيه  والابنة ضد أمها والكنة ضد حماتها.  وأعداء الإنسان أهل بيته. من أحب أبا  أو أما أكثر مني فلا يستحقني. ومن أحب ابنا أو  ابنة أكثر مني فلا يستحقني.  ومن لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقني. من وجد حياته  يضيعها. ومن أضاع  حياته من اجلي يجدها. من يقبلكم يقبلني ومن يقبلني يقبل الذي  أرسلني "  (مت10: 19-40). إذا فالرب يسوع يتكلم عن اضطهاد سيقع على التلاميذ وعن   قتال سيحدث للمؤمنين بالمسيح من أخوتهم ووالديهم .. الخ في البيت الواحد  بسبب إيمان  البعض ورفض البعض للإيمان بالمسيح، وليس عن حرب يمكن يشنها  المسيحيون باسم المسيح!  وقد أكد ذلك عندما حاول تلميذه بطرس أن يدافع عنه  بالسيف " فقال له يسوع رد سيفك إلى مكانه. لأن كل  الذين يأخذون السيف  بالسيف يهلكون. أتظن أني لا استطيع الآن أن اطلب إلى  أبي فيقدم لي أكثر من اثني عشر  جيشا من الملائكة " (مت25: 52و53).*
*ويواصل  د زيدان نقل كلام شيطانه أو عزازيله الشرير، الذي لم يعينه إلهه  المألوه  عليه، فيقول: " اهتزت الجموع مهتاجة، حتى كاد اهتياجها يبلغ الغاية ...   وراح كيرلس يكرر بهديره الحماسي الآسر، قول يسوع المسيح: ما جئت لألقى في  الأرض  سلاما، بل سيفا! فيزداد هياج الجموع، ويقارب بحدته حدود الجنود. بدا  الناس، يرددون  وراءه العبارة ولم يكفوا إلا حين قطع الترداد بصرخة  كالرعد، ذلك الضخم المعتاد على  إنهاء خطب يوم الأحد النارية، أعنى بطرس  قارئ الإنجيل توما بكنيسة قيصرون الذي  أنفجر من بين الجموع قائلا: بعون  السماء، سوف نطهر أرض الرب من أعوان الشيطان. سكت  الأسقف، فسكن الناس إلا  بطرس القارئ .. ثم أخذ بعضهم يعيد وراء عبارته، وأضاف  إليها احدهم  الترنيمة المرعبة: بسم الإله الحي سنهدم بيت الأوثان، ونبنى بيتنا  جديدا  للرب ... بعون السماء سوف نطهر أرض الرب من أعوان الشيطان ... بسم الإله   الحي سنهدم بيت الأوثان.*
*استدار  الأسقف، فتناول صولجان، ورفعه في الهواء ليرسم به علامة الصليب،  فاجتاح  الكنيسة هوس الجموع ... تداخلت الهتافات واصطخبت، عمت العقول، وعمت القلوب   منذورة بحادث جسيم.*
*كان بطرس القارئ أول من تحرك نحو الباب، ثم تحرك من خلفه الناس جماعات  وهم يرددون عبارته الجديدة: بعون السماء سوف نطهر أرض الرب "[132].*
*وهنا  يلفق عبارة مقدسة ويحولها إلى عبارة مرعبة عندما قال: " وأضاف  إليها  احدهم الترنيمة المرعبة: بسم الإله الحي سنهدم بيت الأوثان، ونبنى بيتنا   جديدا للرب "! وهنا نقول له، فضلا عن أن ذلك لم يحدث ولم يقل به أحد من   المؤرخين، ونسأله هل استخدام عبارة " الله أكبر " التي استخدمها المسلمون   عند فتح مكة، بل وعندما استخدمها المصريون عند عبور قناة السويس واقتحام خط  بارليف  في نصر أكتوبر 1973م وإعادة سيناء كانت عبارة مرعبة بهذا  المفهوم؟! أتق إلهك  المألوه يا دكتور لعله يعينك على عزازيلك الشرير  ويخلصك منه فيعود إليك صفاء  نفسك!*
*ثم يصور المسيحيين بقيادة الشماس بطرس وبتحريض من البابا كيرلس عمود  الدين وهم يقتلون هيباتيا بطريقة بشعه ثم يقول:  *
*" اكتب يا هيبا اكتب باسم الحق المختزن فيك*
*- يا عزازيل ... لا قدر.*
*- اكتب ولا تجبن، فالذي رأيته بعينك لن يكتبه احد غيرك، ولن يعرفه احد  لو أخفيته*
*وفي  الوقت الذي يصور فيه بشاعة المسيحيين وهم يقتلون هيباتيا يصور  عشيقته  أوكتافيا وهي تضحي بنفسها لإنقاذ هيباتيا فتموت تحت الأقدام! أي يصور قادة   الكنيسة بالإرهابيين المتوحشين والعشيقة الوثنية بالشهيدة المتفانية التي  تضحي  بنفسها من أجل غيرها فيقول: " المرأة المسرعة نحونا كان ثوبها وشعرها  يرفان وراءها،  وكنا قد اقتربنا من ناحية البحر ... أقبلت المرأة تجرى نحو  الجمع، حتى ارتمت فوق  هيباتيا، ظانة أنها بذلك سوف تحميها. فكان ما كان  متوقعا. أندست فيها الأذرع،  فرفعتها عن هيباتيا، وألقتها بقوة إلى جانب  الطريق. اصطدم رأسها بالرصيف. وأنشج  وجهها، فتلطخ بالدم والتراب. حاولت  المرأة أن تقوم، فضربها احدهم على رأسها بخشبة  عتية، بأطرافها مسامير  فترنحت المرأة وسقطت من فورها على ظهرها، أمامي، والدم يتفجر  من أنفها  وفمها، ويلطخ ثوبها عند سقوطها أمامي، صرخت من هول المفاجأة  ..*
*فقد عرفتها .. هي لم تعرفني، فقد كانت تنتفض وهي تلفظ أخر أنفاسها وهكذا  ماتت أوكتافيا، يوم الهول، تحت أقدامي، من دون أن تراني.*
*رجعت  خطوات حتى التصق ظهري بجدار بيت قديم، لم أستطع انتزاع عيني عن جثة   اوكتافيا التي أهاجت دماؤها الصخب، فاشتدت بجند الرب تلك الحمى التي تمتلك  الذئاب  حين توقع صيدا وصارت عيونهم الجاحظة مثل عيون المسعورين، وهاجت  بواطنهم طلبا لمزيد  من الدم والافتراس ... تجمعوا فوق هيباتيا، حين وقف  بطرس ليلتقط أنفاسه. امتدت إلى  يدها يد مازعة، ثم امتدت أباد أخرى إلى صدر  ردائها الحريري الذي تهرأ، واتسخ  بالدماء والتراب00*
*أمسكوا بإطار الثوب المطرز وشدوا فلم يتخلع، وكاد بطرس يقع فوق هيباتيا  من شدة الشدة المباغتة "[133].*
*ويكمل  وصفه في تصوير قسوة المسيحيين ودمويتهم التي تخيلها بخياله المريض  فيقول "  على ناصية الطريق الممتد بحذاء، صاحت عجوز شمطاء تلوح بصليب: اسحلوا   العاهرة ... وكأن العجوز نطقت بأمر الهي!*
*صارت  هيباتيا عارية تماما، ومهانة تماما لا اعرف من أين أتوا بالحبل  الخشن  الذي لفوه حول معصمها، وأرخوه لمترين أو ثلاثة، ثم راحوا يجرونها به وهي   معلقة من معصمها ... وهكذا عرفت يومها معنى كلمة السحل التي أوحت به المرأة  إلى  بطرس القارئ وأتباعه "[134].*
*ويستفيض في وصف قسوة قتل هيباتيا وهو يريد أن يرسخ الفكرة في ذهن  القارئ*
*بطريقة تحرض القارئ على المسيحيين في عدة صفحات متتالية[135].*
*ويختم  الكاتب هذه السرد عندما يصل إلى الغاية التي خطط لها منذ البداية  وهي  إلقاء الراهب للصليب على الأرض وكأن الصليب هو سبب كل البلايا، فيقول بلسان   الراهب: " بعد كبوتين، اجتهدت حتى وقفت منتصبا. بيدي اليسرى أمسكت الصليب  المعلق  فوق صدري وانتزعته، فأنقطع الخيط الذي كان يلفه حول عنقي، وتركته  يسقط على  الأرض وسط ذهول الثلاثة. الراهب أنحنى فالتقطه، والصبي تراجع  خطوتين نحو الجدار،  والمرأة انتحبت ... ومضيت مبتعدا عنهم، فارا منهم، ومن  كل شيء ... وبلا تدبر  لمسعاي. لم التفت لشيء في طريقي، حتى خرجت من بوابة  الشمس ساعة المغيب ... فور  خروجي من البوابة، شققت رداء الرهبان عن صدري،  فتخدل على جنبي. مررت من ربع  اليهود الممتدة بيوته عند السور الشرقي.  كانت كلابهم تنبح خلفي، وتكاد تأخذ بردائي  المتهدل ورائي، وكان الليل ثقيل  السواد.*
*لم  أجد احد في طريقي، لا من اليهود ولا من غيرهم، فكان الكون خلا تماما  من  الحسيس، والأنيس عن الأنس والجن والملائكة والشياطين. وكان الرب غائب عنى،  أو  كان يستريح من خلق جديد، صنعه في ستة أيام أخرى. كنت وحدي أجوس بين  الطين، والرمال  وأطراف البحر والبحيرات، والأرض والسبخة ... مبتعدا عن  الإسكندرية ... هناك رميت  على صفحة الماء ردائي الكنسي المشقوق وغطاء  رأسي، وبقى على جلبابي الداخلي  المصنوع من الكتان.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: رواية عزازيل هل هي جهل بالتاريخ أم تزوير للتاريخ؟  ردا على رواية عزازيل للدكتور يوسف زيدان  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*لما رميت الرداء، أنزاح بعض الثقل عن روحي "[136].*
*"   وأعطيت لنفسي في لحظة الإشراق المفاجئ هذه، اسما جديدا00 هو  الاسم الأول   الذي اعرف به إلى الآن ... هيبا ... وما هو، إلا النصف الأول من اسمها  "   (ص165).*
*وهنا   يستبدل اسمه المسيحي باسم " هيبا " مختصر " هيباتيا "، ويلقي برداء    الرهبنة والصليب أرضاً معلنا تركه النهائي للإيمان المسيحي وأتباعه لفكر   هيباتيا،  بل كما يبدو فيما بعد، التخلص من أي اثر للإيمان إلا بما يقوده   إليه عزازيل وما وجد  فيه سلوته وعزاؤه وهو ممارسة الجنس، الذي رأى فيه   الجنة المفقودة التي خرج بسببها  آدم وحواء من جنة عدن!! والذي شرحه   باستفاضة في ممارسته مع أوكتافيا ومارتا والذي  كان يتمنى أن يفعله مع   هيباتيا!!
*
*هذه   هي وجهة نظر الكاتب، د زيدان، واضحة لا لبس فيها فلحظة الإشراق  بالنسبة   لراهبه المزعوم هي إلقاء الصليب على الأرض ونزع الثوب الرهباني والتخلص من    الرهبنة والمسيحية في آن واحد والتركيز على ممارسة الجنس!؟؟*
*كان   من المقبول أن يقول لنا أنه تصدى لمن يرتدون الصليب دون أن يستحقوا  ذلك،   وأن يوبخ من يلبسون الثوب الرهباني بدون استحقاق، ولكن أن تكون لحظة   الإشراق  بالنسبة لراهبه الذي خلقه شيطانه أو عزازيله الشرير، الذي لم   يستطع إلهه المألوه أن  يعينه عليه، هي الإلقاء بالصليب على الأرض وتمزيق   الثوب الرهباني وإلقائه في البحر!  أليس في أقواله هذه قمة الازدراء   بالمسيحية والرهبنة؟! بل وما يخرجه عن دائرة  الحياد تماما ويضعه في مصاف   المزدرين بالمسيحية وعقائدها ورموزها!*
*ثم   يزعم كذبا على لسان راهب قمران أن الإمبراطور أرسل لجنة للتحقيق في  مقتل   هيباتيا ولكن البابا كيرلس عمود الدين قام برشوتها! " أن القضاة الذين   أرسلهم  الإمبراطور للتحقيق فيما جرى لهيباتيا لم يصلوا لشيء، ولم تتم   إدانة واحد من  قاتليها، وأن الواقعة مرت كأنها لم تكن! "[137].*
*ويقول   على لسان نسطور " وهل أخبرك الحجاج يا هيبا، بأن كيرلس دفع لهذه  اللجنة   القضائية رشاوى كثيرة، وبذل لهم الهدايا النفيسة حتى ينطمس الأمر؟ نعم يا    أبت، قالوا ذلك. وقالوا أيضا أن الإمبراطور ثيودوسيوس الثاني اكتفي كي  يطوى  الصفحة  الدامية، بإرسال تنبيه إلى الرهبان السكندريين بعدم اختلاطهم   بالناس في الأماكن  العامة بالمدينة!*
*وهنا   يتجنى  د زيدان على القديس كيرلس عمود الدين ولم يرجع للمصادر الأقدم   والتي سجلت الحدث في  حينه بل أعتمد مثل الكثيرين من الكتاب الغربيين على   ما كتبه إدوارد جيبون (1737- 1794م)   في كتابه " تاريخ أفول وسقوط الدولة الرومانية  " والذي كان متحاملا على   الكنيسة، مثل الكثيرين من كتاب القرن الثامن عشر بدرجة  شديدة، والذي بالغ   مبالغة شديدة في الإساءة للمسيحية! كما أن د. يوسف زيدان نفسه  وصفه في   موقعه على النت بالقول " إن كتاب    (جيبون) هو اليوم من الأعمال الكلاسيكية التي يرجع إليها القارئ العام، لا    المتخصصون. فقد عاش مؤلفه في القرن الثامن عشر واجتهد في التأريخ لانهيار   الرومان،  فصار كتابه مشهوراً في زمانه. ولكن في زماننا هذا، هناك دراسات   أخرى أكثر تقدماً  وتخصصاً. مما يجعل كتاب (جيبون) عملاً ممتعاً لعموم   القراء، لا مرجعاً لأساتذة  الفلسفة. إذاً كان على د زيدان أن يرجع للمصادر   الأقدم لو أنه كان يريد أن يقدم  الحقيقة كما حدثت، ولكنه وللأسف وجد   ضالته في كتاب جيبون الذي يرى هو نفسه أن هناك  دراسات أخرى أكثر تقدما   وتخصصاً منه! إلا يدل ذلك على تناقض واضح وميكيافلية في  تناول الحدث؟!*
*وعند الرجوع لأقدم مصدر تاريخي للحدث والذي دونه المؤرخ    الكنسي سوقريتس من القرن الخامس، وهذا المؤرخ كان أقرب للنسطورية وكان   متحاملاً  بشدة على القديس كيرلس بسبب مواجهته للهرطقة النسطورية، ومع ذلك   نرجع إليه لأنه  المصدر الأقدم في هذا الحدث والذي سجل بتفصيل لا يخلوا من   تحيز ضد كنيسة  الإسكندرية، ومع هذا لم يشر من قريب أو بعيد لأي دور  للقديس  كيرلس، وهذا نص ما  قاله: " أنها (هيباتيا) سقطت ضحية للغيرة  السياسية  التي سادت في ذلك الوقت لأنها  كانت تقابل أُورستٌس كثيرا وشاع  بين عامة  المسيحيين أنها هي التي تمنع أُورستٌس من  استشارة البطريرك  وبسبب هذه  الغيرة أسرع بعضهم وعلى رأسهم قارئ يسمى بيتر وهي في  طريقها  لمنزلها  وجروها من مركبتها وأخذوها لكنيسة تسمى قيصرون حيث قتلوها ومزقوا   جثتها  إلى قطع وأخذوها إلى مكان يدعى سينارون وأحرقوها "[138].*
*ويؤكد جون  أسقف نوكيو (John of Nikiû) من   القرن  السابع، والذي كان يحتفظ بتقليد قبطي قديم، نفس التفصيلات ولكن   يعلل سبب ذلك بأنها  كانت تشتغل بالسحر، وهو أيضاً لا يشير لأي دور للقديس   كيرلس في ذلك، فيقول:  " في تلك   الأيام ظهر في الإسكندرية فيلسوفة وثنية تسمى هيباتيا وقد كرست  كل وقتها   للسحر والإسطرلاب والآلات الموسيقية فأغوت أناس كثيرين بمكائدها الشيطانية    ... فنهض جموع من المؤمنين بالله تحت قيادة القاضي بيتر ... وبدئوا  يبحثون  عن  المرأة الوثنية التي أغوت شعب المدينة والحاكم بفتنتها. وعندما  علموا  بالمكان التي  كانت فيه فتبعوها ووجدوها ... وسحبوها حتى وصلوا بها  إلى  الكنيسة العظمى المسماة  بقيصرون. وقد كان ذلك في أيام الصوم، فمزقوا   ملابسها وجروها ... في شوارع المدينة  حتى ماتت وحملوها إلى مكان يسمى   سينارون (Cinaron) وأحرقوا جسدها بالنار "[139]. وفي سنة 1990م كتب كل من Soldan and Heppe يقولان أن هيباتيا قد تكون الساحرة الأولى  الشهيرة التي عانت عن طريق السلطات المسيحية[140].*
*وقد أنتشر  بعد موتها خطاب مزيف نشره المؤرخ الوثني داماسيوس (458 – 538م)، والذي كان يكره  القديس كيرلس بسبب موقفه من الوثنية، والذي كان " متلهفا لإثارة فضيحة موت هيباتيا "[141]، والصق فيه  تهمة قتلها بالقديس كيرلس! وكان هو المؤرخ القديم الوحيد الذي زج باسم القديس كيرلس  في الموضوع[142]!*
*ويبدو أن من  جاء بعده مثل جيبون (Edward Gibbon) وأعداء    المسيحية من الملحدين مثل فولتير الذي كما يقول د. مراد وهبه: أنه  استعان  بصورة "  هيباتيا " للتعبير عن اشمئزازه من الكنيسة ومن الدين  الموحى  (يقصد: الموحى به!)  وبرتراند رسل الذي " وصف جيبون لقتل " هيباتيا  " وقال  معلقا بامتعاض إن "  الإسكندرية، بعد هذا الحادث، خلت من متاعب  الفلاسفة ".  وقال جيبون " انتشرت شائعة بين المسيحيين أن ابنة ثيون (Theon)   كانت العقبة الوحيدة بين الحاكم ورئيس الأساقفة؛  وأن هذا العائق أزيل   سريعاً. ففي اليوم المحتوم وفي الموسم المقدس للصوم الكبير  حُملت هيباتيا   من مركبتها وجردت من ملابسها وجروها إلى الكنيسة وذبحت بطريقة غير   إنسانية  بأيدي بطرس القارئ وحشود متوحشة متعصبة بلا رحمة وكشط جسدها من  عظامها   بأصداف المحار وسلمت أوصالها المرتعشة للهب "[143].*
*ويقول  كريستوفر هاس في   كتابه " إسكندرية في القدم المتأخر" أن الكُتاب الذين كتبوا عن مقتل    الفيلسوفة الوثنية هيباتيا كتبوا تبعا لثقافتهم ونظرتهم الحضارية، فقد كتب   جيبون  رأس العقلانية الغربية وضد المسيحية أن تعصب كيرلس وجماعته   الإسكندرية تطلب "  التضحية بعذراء اعترفت بالديانة الإغريقية وزرعت   الصداقة مع أُوريستُس "، في حين أن  تشارلز كنجزلي تكلم عنها كمناظرة أكثر   منها للمصادر القديمة، في حين أن المدافعين  عن كيرلس وضعوا اللوم في  قتلها  بعيدا عن البطريرك إلى العناصر التي لم يكن هناك  سيطرة عليها في   الإسكندرية، ولكن أكثر المؤرخين المدققين اختاروا أن يتبعوا تفسير  سوقريتس   الفلسفي اللاهوتي لذا وصفوا هيباتيا " كضحية للغيرة السياسية التي كانت    سائدة في ذلك الوقت ". ففي نظر سوقريتس كان مقتل هيباتيا يعتبر ضروري  لأنها  كانت  تقف كحجر عثرة في طريق الصلح بين كيرلس وأُورستُس. بل ويؤكد   كريستوفر هس على أن  سوقريتس لم يكن منزها أبدا من التحيز في تقديمه   للحقائق عن كيرلس بسبب حقده على  كيرلس لاضطهاده للنسطوريين[144].*
*أما العالم الإنجليزي والمؤرخ والروائي وأستاذ الجامعة تشارلز كنجزلي  Charles Kingsley   (1918- 1875م)، والذي وصف مقتل هيباتيا بأسلوب  روائي فقد نفى تماما أي   تهمة عن القديس كيرلس بل أنه يؤكد تحذير القديس كيرلس  للعامة من الفوضى   والمساس بهيباتيا: " أنهم (العامة) يبغضونها، وينسبون إليها جرائم  رهيبة.   ولقد كانوا يدبرون الهجوم على منزلها في الليلة الماضية لولا خوفهم من    كيرلس ... ولكن يبدو أن الشعب خشى من غضب الأنبا كيرلس الذي اصدر تحذيره   لهم  بالأمس أنه أن تجاسر أحد وقام بتعكير الصفو فسيكون نصيبه الحرم   والعقاب "[145].*
*كما   أشاع  البعض، بدون أي سند أو دليل، أن رهبان وادي النطرون اشتركوا في قتل   هيباتيا، وحجتهم  في ذلك أنهم جاءوا من وادي النطرون لمؤازرتهم لبطريرك   الإسكندرية! وهنا يجب أن  نميز، كما يرى العلماء المحايدين، بين الحوالي   خمسمائة راهب الذين جاءوا إلى  المدينة من صحراء النطرون ليدافعوا عن   بطريركهم والحشود المسيحية التي قتلت  هيباتيا، فلم ينغمس الرهبان   الخمسمائة في قتلها، بل كان اللوم كله يقع على العامة  من المسيحيين. ويعلق   H.  Wace and W.C. Piercy على ذلك   بقولهما: " كانت [هيباتيا]  معتادة على الاتصال بأورستُس [الحاكم]؛ وهذا   أثار العداوة ضدها بين شعب الكنيسة.  وكان الاتهام هو أنها كانت السبب في   عدم وجود علاقة جيدة بين أورستُس والأسقف  (كيرلس). ولهذا السبب أنقاد بعض   من المتعصبين السريعي الغضب وراء بيتر القارئ  وتأمروا معاً وانتظروها   عندما كانت عائدة إلى البيت بعد رحلة ما، وجذبوها من  مركبتها وسحبوها إلى   الكنيسة المسماة قيصرون (Caesarium)، وعروها وقتلوها بأصداف المحار "[146].*
*ويقدم  J.A. McGuckin في كتابه (كيرلس أسقف الإسكندرية والصراع الكريستولوجي)[147]،   مناقشة موجزة عن حادثة هيباتيا ويشرح  بمنطقية أن هؤلاء المؤرخين الذين   اتهموا القديس كيرلس بقتل هيباتيا يتكلمون عن  الأحداث التاريخية خارج سياق   الكلام تماماً وهم مخطئون بوضعهم عبء مقتل هيباتيا على  كتفي القديس  كيرلس  فيقول: " يقول سقراط أن هذه الحادثة لم تلق بأي لوم على كيرلس   وكنيسة  الإسكندرية. ولكن البعض وأشهرهم جيبون الذي يدعي القتل " عمل بطولي  لكيرلس-   an exploit of Cyril’s "  وقد أساء  صراحة بهذه الملاحظة عندما اعتبر القتل كعمل تورط فيه  هو  شخصياً ... وقد  عد الفيلسوف الوثني داماسيوس أيضاً الحادثة ونسب اللوم  والتواطؤ  لكيرلس  شخصياً، ولكنه كان يكتب بعد الأحداث ب 130 سنة وكل  روايته متحيزة بوضوح من   البداية وكان مغمور بكراهية مرة للطريقة التي قمع  بها المسيحيون حرفته  وطريقته في  الحياة. وقد تلا جيبون تشارلز كنجزلي  والذي أعطى اعتبار أكثر  للناحية الرومانسية  أكثر من الحقيقة في روايتها "  هيباتيا " ولم يترك  الفرصة لكي يصبغ كيرلس كالبطل  الشرير للجزء  والكاريكاتير الأسطوري الذي  قدمه وأصبح  نموذجاً".*
*وفي   خط واحد  مع تحليل ماكجوكين يقول ويس وبيرسي: " فيما يختص بتأكيد  داماسيوس  بأن كيرلس حرض  فعلا على القتل ... لا يمكن أن نعتبر جملة فيلسوف  وثني،  عاش بعد الحدث ب 130 سنة  وكان يكره المسيحية، بشدة كدليل. ونحن  نعتبره مع  روبرتسون كانون ... ك " افتراء غير  مؤيد "[148].*
*هذا   ما قاله العلماء والمحققون ولكن الدكتور يوسف زيدان انحاز تماما  لنظريات   أضداد المسيحية وفكرهم المبني على عداء وكراهية شديدة للمسيحية، ولم يرجع    للمؤرخين المحايدين، بل قدم أحكام تناسب فكر عزازيله وهوى شيطانه  الشرير!  وهذا  يخرجه تماما من دائرة العلماء الجادين والبحث العلمي السليم  ولا يجعل  لكتابه أي  قيمة علمية على الإطلاق!*

*5 – مقتل الأسقف النصف آريوسي جورج الكبادوكي: *
*ثم   ينسب قتل الأسقف النصف آريوسي جورج الكبادوكي لكنيسة الإسكندرية دون  أن   يذكر الظروف والملابسات وما قام به هذا الأسقف من أفعال مع الوثنيين   والأرثوذكس  على السواء فيقول: " فقد قتل الاسكندرانيون قبل خمسين سنة أسقف   مدينتهم جورجيوس،  لأنه كان يوافق على بعض أراء آريوس السكندري. وقتل   الناس باسم الدين، لا يجعله  دينا. أن الدنيا التي ورثها ثيوفيلوس، وأورثها   من بعده ابن أخته كيرلس. فلا  تخلط الأمور ببعضها يا ولدي، فهؤلاء أهل   سلطان لا أصحاب إيمان .... أهل قسوة  دنيوية، لا محبة دينية "[149].*
*وهو   هنا ينحرف عن البحث العلمي ويسير وراء رغبته في تشويه صورة المسيحية    ويتجاهل الحقائق التاريخية والتي أجمع المؤرخون عليها وهي أن جورج   الكبادوكي هذا  فرض فرضا من قبل الإمبراطور الروماني كونستانتيوس بعد نفي   القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي  بطريرك الإسكندرية الأرثوذكسي، فحكم هذا الرجل   النصف آريوسي لا كأسقف ورجل دين بل  حكم بقوة الجيش الروماني وأثار اضطهادا   عنيفا على الأرثوذكس والوثنيين معاً مما  تسبب في ثورة عارمة ضده من كل   السكندريين، الأرثوذكس والوثنيين، فأضطر أن يهرب  لحياته ثم استعاد سلطته   بالقوة العسكرية مرة ثانية ثم عاد واضطهد الأرثوذكس  والوثنيين على السواء   بطغيان وقسوة فأثار العامة والجماهير لدرجة أنه عند اعتلاء  يوليان نادوا   بسقوطه فقبض عليه ووضع في السجن فجروه وقتلوه، أهل الإسكندرية من    الأرثوذكس والوثنيين، والقوا بجثته في البحر في 24 ديسمبر 361م. وهنا قتل   بسبب  طغيانه في ثورة شعبية قومية عارمة من كل أهل الإسكندرية كأسقف غير   أرثوذكسي وكمفروض  بالقوة العسكرية على شعب الإسكندرية وبسبب اضطهاده   القاسي والعنيف لكل من الأرثوذكس  والوثنيين على السواء[150]!   فقد كانت ثورة قومية على أجنبي مفروض بقوة  الجيوش على كل أهل الإسكندرية   وليست ثورة دينية ولم يقتل على أساس عقيدته بل بسبب  جبروته وسطوته! هذا  ما  أجمع عليه المؤرخون، سواء المعاصرين للحدث أو الذين كتبوا  بعد ذلك،  ولكن  لعزازيل الدكتور يوسف زيدان وشيطانه الشرير الذي لم يعينه عليه إلهه    المألوه عليه، وجهة نظر أخرى وهي تشويه صورة المسيحية الأرثوذكسية وكنيسة    الإسكندرية على حساب الحق والتاريخ[151]!*

*6 – طرد اليهود من الإسكندرية: *
*ولكي   يكمل عزازيل الدكتور زيدان وشيطانه الشرير الصورة السوداء التي  رسمها   للمسيحية راح يصف يهود الإسكندرية بالمساكين الأتقياء الذي طردهم المسيحيون    القساة القلوب وبطريركهم الذي وصفه بالمهووس المتكبر الذي يطارد كل ما  هو  غير مسيحي  بكل قسوة وبلا شفقة ولا رحمة!" أنهم يطاردوننا في كل مكان،   ويطردون أخوانهم  اليهود، ويهدمون المعابد علي رؤوس الناس، ويصفوننا   بالوثنيين الأنجاس. إنهم  يتكاثرون حولنا كالجراد، يملأون البلاد مثل لعنة   حلت بالعالم "[152].   ويقول أيضاً على لسان أحد رجال الدين: "  سيأتي اليوم الذي لن نسمح فيه   للوثنيين، ولا لليهود بالمبيت. لا في الإسكندرية،  ولا في المدن الكبيرة   كلها .. غداً سوف يسكنون جميعا خارج كل الأسوار، وتكون  المدن كلها لشعب   الرب "[153]!*
*وهنا   نسأل لماذا تم طرد اليهود من مدينة الإسكندرية؟ وهل كانوا أبرياء   ومساكين  أم كانوا جناة وقد جنوا على المسيحيين ثم على أنفسهم؟ ولا نتوقع  الإجابة   الصحيحة من د زيدان لأن شيطانه الشرير وعزازيله الذي لم يستطع  إلهه المألوه  أن  يعينه عليه أضله وخدعه! ولتوضيح ذلك يجب أن نقدم لمحة  سريعة عن تاريخ  اليهود في  الإسكندرية وكيفية تعاملهم مع المصريين بصفة  عامة ومع المسيحيين  بصفة خاصة. ونعتمد  هنا بالدرجة الأولى على كتاب "  الإسكندرية في القدم  المتأخر " للكاتب للمؤرخ  كريستوفر هاس[154]، وبعض المراجع الأخرى مثل دائرة المعارف  ويكيبيديا[155] ودائرة المعارف الكاثوليكية[156] ودائرة المعارف البريطانية[157]،   حيث يبينون لنا أسباب ما حدث من اليهود وما  حدث لهم في نهاية سنة 414   وبداية سنة 415م، ورجعوا بنا إلى بداية تواجدهم في  الإسكندرية منذ أيام   الملك بطليموس الأول (283-304 ق م) عندما هاجر بعض يهود فلسطين  إلى   الإسكندرية، خلال القرنين الثالث والثاني قبل الميلاد، بل ويقول المؤرخ   اليهودي  يوسيفوس (36-100م)[158]   أنه عندما استولى بطليموس على اليهودية أخذ  120.... أسيراً يهوديا من   أورشليم والسامرة وجبل جرزيم، بل وذهب معهم عدد كبير من  اليهود بسبب خصوبة   الأرض المصرية والحرية التي أعطاها لهم بطليموس وقد تم اكتشاف  نقش يسجل   تكريس مجمع يهودي لبطليموس و Berenice بالإسكندرية في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر[159]،   وقد أزداد عددهم بصفة خاصة في أيام الملك  السلوقي السوري انتيوخس الرابع   الذي حاول تحويل اليهود إلى الثقافة الهيلينية، وكان  عدد اليهود في مصر  في  منتصف القرن الأول الميلادي، بحسب تقييم الفيلسوف اليهودي  السكندري،   مليون شخص أو تقريباً ثمن تعداد الشعب المصري (أي 12،5 %)، وكان في    الإسكندرية وحدها أكثر من 200،... (مأتي ألف) يهودي. وكعادتهم في كل المدن   الكبرى  التي سكنوا فيها كانوا يتجمعون معا في مكان واحد يسمى بالجيتو،   وكما يقول فيلو،  الفيلسوف اليهودي السكندري (20 ق م -40م)، فقد كانوا   يتجمعون في عدة أماكن أو  جيتوهات في المدينة، وكانوا يعيشون بالقرب من   السواحل والمواني في الإسكندرية، في  أعلى مستوى اقتصادي. وكان اليهود في   تاريخ علاقتهم مع بقية الجماعات السكندرية غير  مستقرين وربما كان لأحداث   ثورة 115- 117م التي قام فيها شخص يهودي يدعى لوكواس  Lucuas   أدعى أنه الملك المسيح وأشعل ثورة اشتعلت من  القيروان والإسكندرية وفيما   بعد في قبرص وما بين النهرين وفلسطين وكان ذلك في السنة  الثامنة لحكم   الإمبراطور الروماني تراجان (98 -117م). وقد بدا العصيان أو الثورة  بثورة   صغيرة كالتي كانت تحدث عادة في بلاد اليونان ثم تحولت إلى حرب كبيرة عندما    ثار يهود القيروان وراء لوكواس الذي أدعى أنه الملك المسيح، وسار يهود   القيروان  الثائرين تجاه مصر سنة116م وأنضم إليهم عدد كبير من اليهود   المصريين وكان الهدف  النهائي لهذه الثورة هو فلسطين أو الأرض الموعودة   بالنسبة لهم، وحولوا الحرب بينهم  وبين القوات الرومانية إلى حرب أخروية   تقول بتجميع كل شتات اليهود، اليهود المشتتين  في جميع أنحاء العالم، إلى   الأرض الموعودة حالما ينتصرون على أعدائهم. وعندما أدرك  تراجان خطورة   الموقف وأعد لإرسال قوات رومانية لردع هذه الثورة. وقبل أن تصل هذه  القوات   كان لليهود اليد الطولى على كل كور مصر في حرب دموية راح ضحيتها آلاف    المصريين لدرجة أن أحد المؤرخين الذين كانوا معاصرين للحدث ويدعى أبيان  (Appian)   يشرح لنا كيف هرب بحياته من الثوار اليهود  بالقرب من بلسيوم بالقرب من   الدلتا! وقام بعض سكان القرى المصرية بالقرب من  هيرموبوليس بتجنيد أنفسهم   لمحاربة اليهود ولكن هذه الجماعة هُزمت وقتل منها عدد  كبير، وبعد أن  عاثوا  في مصر خرابا وقتلوا آلاف المصريين كانت القوات الرومانية التي   واجهت هذه  الثورة اليهودية سنة 117م في أماكن كثيرة قد انتصرت عليهم وقتلت  الآلاف   منهم. يقول المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري:  *

*"   وفي السنة الثامنة من حكم تراجان قام اليهود بثورة أخرى هلك منهم في    أثنائها عدد كبير. لأنهم في الإسكندرية وسائر أرجاء مصر، وأيضا في القيروان   اندفعوا  بروح المشاغبة وثاروا على مواطنيهم اليونانيين. اشتدت الفتنة  جدا  حتى انقلبت إلى  حرب خطيرة في السنة التالية إذ كان لوبوس واليا على  مصر.  وحدث في الهجوم الأول أنهم  انتصروا على اليونانيين الذين كانوا قد  هربوا  إلى الإسكندرية وسجنوا وقتلوا اليهود  الموجودين في المدينة. ولكن  يهود  القيروان – بالرغم من حرمانهم من مساعدتهم –  استمروا في نهب أرض مصر   وتخريب أقاليمها تحت قيادة لوكواس. أما الإمبراطور فأرسل  إليهم ماركيوس   توربو (والذي كان من أبرز القواد في عصر تراجان وهادريان) بقوات برية    وبحرية وخيالة. فأشهر عليهم الحرب مدة طويلة، وحارب في عدة مواقع، وقتل   آلافا كثيرة  ليس من يهود القيروان فقط بل أيضا ممن استوطنوا مصر وأتوا   لمساعدة ملكهم لوكواس "[160].*
*هذا   موقفهم من المصريين ككل. أما عن موقفهم من المسيحيين سواء في  الإسكندرية   أو بقية العالم الروماني فكان موقف عدائي شديد حتى الموت! فقد اضطهدوا    المسيحيين والمسيحية بقسوة وعنف لا مثيل له بل وحرض قادتهم الولاة الرومان   على رسل  المسيح وتلاميذه، كما يقول الكتاب: " ولكن اليهود حركوا النساء   المتعبدات الشريفات  ووجوه المدينة وأثاروا اضطهادا على بولس وبرنابا   وأخرجوهما من تخومهم "  (أع13: 5). بل وعلى كل المسيحيين حيث لخص القديس   بولس موقفهم هذا بقوله: " الذين  قتلوا الرب يسوع وأنبياءهم واضطهدونا نحن   وهم غير مرضين لله وأضداد لجميع الناس  " (اتس2: 15). وفي الإسكندرية لم   يكن الحال أفضل منه في بقية البلاد الرومانية،  خاصة وأنهم كانوا أصحاب مال   ونفوذ وقت القديس كيرلس، ويرى المؤرخين أن أسباب ما حدث  سنة 414/415م،   يرجع للآتي:  *
*(1)   العلاقة بين أورستُس حاكم الإسكندرية والبابا كيرلس عمود الدين، حيث  كان   البابا له كاريزما شعبية وكان المسيحيون الذين يمثلون الأكثرية يلجئون  إلى   البطريرك أكثر من لجوئهم للوالي، كما كان البطريرك محبوبا جدا من  الملك  ثيودوسيوس  والذي كان يسمع هل أكثر من الوالي.*
*(2)   ومن هنا وجد الوالي مكانته مع اليهود الذين كان يحتاج بشدة لأموالهم    وبقايا الوثنيين وعلى رأسهم الفيلسوفة هيباتيا. وقد استغل اليهود ذلك ضد   البطريرك  والمسيحيين، كما كان ذلك سبب تحامل المسيحيين على هيباتيا   لاعتقادهم أنها تستغل  العلاقة الفاترة بينه وبين البابا لصالحها وصالح   الوثنيين مما أدى إلى موتها على  أيدي عامتهم!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: رواية عزازيل هل هي جهل بالتاريخ أم تزوير للتاريخ؟  ردا على رواية عزازيل للدكتور يوسف زيدان  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*(3)    في ذلك القوت كان المسيحيون قد حققوا عدة انتصارات روحية على   الآريوسيين   والوثنيين خاصة بعد قرار الإمبراطور ثيودوسيوس بتحويل المعابد  إلى   كنائس.  وكانت الجماعة اليهودية في ذلك القوت هي الجماعة الرئيسية  التي  أعاقت   السيطرة الكاملة للكنيسة على الإسكندرية، وكان هناك عدد كبير  من  اليهود قد  تحول إلى  المسيحية وكان حوارهم يؤدي للمواجهة مع اليهود  في أخص  عقائدهم.  إلى جانب أن شرح  العهد القديم وخاصة النبوات التي تنبأت  عن شخص  المسيح  وإصرار اليهود على رفض  تطبيقها على يسوع الناصري  وإساءاتهم  الكثيرة لشخصه  واتهام أمه بالزنا! وتوبيخ  البطريرك لهم في  الكثير من  عظاته بسبب رفضهم  للمسيح برغم أن جميع نبوات أنبياء  العهد  القديم عن  المسيح المنتظر والنسل  الآتي والملك الموعود قد تحققت فيه، مما  دفع   اليهود لتدبير مؤامرة  للانتقام من البطريرك في شخص المسيحيين حيث  أشاعوا  أن عدة  كنائس اشتعلت  فيها النيران فهب المسيحيون مندفعين بأعداد  كبيرة  للدفاع عن كنائسهم   وإطفاء الحرائق المزعومة وكان اليهود يترصدون  لهم في  الشوارع والطرقات  فقتلوا منهم  وجرحوا وأصابوا أعداد كبيرة جداً!  وهنا  نرجع للكاتب والمؤرخ  الإنجليزي تشارلز  كنجزلي والذي صور لنا  المؤامرات  اليهودية لقتل المسيحيين  وحرق الكنائس وتكاسل  الوالي أورسُتس  وجنوده في  الدفاع عن المسيحيين  ومعاقبة اليهود، بل وتواطئه ضد  البطريرك  ورفض جنوده  التدخل لمنع اليهود من  تنفيذ مؤامرتهم، وثورة العامة من   المسيحيين ضد  اليهود محاولين التخلص  منهم انتقاما لقلتهم لقتلهم لعدد  كبير من   المسيحيين ومحاولة إحراقهم لعدة  كنائس، ورفض القديس كيرلس ثورة  العامة ضد  اليهود  ولكنه يقرر أخراجهم من  مدينة الإسكندرية، المدينة التي  عاشوا فيها  وكانوا من أهم  معالمها، حفظا  لهم من ثورة العامة وكعقاب لهم  حتى لا  يكرروا ذلك مرة أخرى! وحول  معظم  مجامعهم وأهمها إلى كنائس ولكن  لم يسمح  لأحد بالمساس بهم.*
*هذه    هي الأحدث كما سجلها المؤرخون، سواء المعاصرين لها أو الذين كتبوا  بدقة    وحياد علمي والذين لم يكن لعزازيل د يوسف زيدان وشيطانه الشرير عليهم من    سلطان  بل كتبوا بوحي من منطقهم وضميرهم العلمي. وهنا نسأل د زيدان كيف    خدعك عزازيلك إلى  هذه الدرجة التي لا يمكن أن نفهم منها سوى أما جهل    بالتاريخ أم تزوير للتاريخ بوحي  من عزازيل الذي عصى ربه وغرر بك؟!*

*بطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذكس*
*كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية بمسطرد*
*ت 48144439 48241538*

*السيد الأستاذ مدير دار الكتب والوثائق القومية (إدارة الإيداع  القانوني)*
*تحية طيبة وبعد*
*نرجو من سيادتكم إعطائنا رقم إيداع وترقيم دولي  لكتابنا*
*"رواية عزازيل هل هي جهل بالتاريخ أم تزوير للتاريخ؟ ".*
*وهو الكتاب رقم (14) من سلسلة " اللاهوت الدفاعي Apologetics".*
*للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبوالخير كاهن كنيسة العذراء  بمسطرد.*
*ونفيد سيادتكم علما بأن الطبع يتم في مطبعة المصريين بعين شمس والنشر  والتوزيع بالخارج يتم عن طريق مكتبة المحبة بشبرا.*
*وتفضلوا سيادتكم بقبول التحية.*
*مقدمه القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*
*كاهن كنيسة العذراء الأثرية بمسطرد*
*في 23/3/2009م*

*---*
*1 رواية عزازيل ص112.*
*2 رواية عزازيل ص67.*
*3 رواية عزازيل ص116*
*4 رواية عزازيل ص119.*
*5 رواية  عزازيل ص122.*
*6 رواية عزازيل ص132.*
*7 رواية عزازيل ص141.*
*8 رواية عزازيل ص144.*
*9 رواية عزازيل ص145.*
*10 رواية عزازيل ص149.*
*11 رواية عزازيل ص68.*
*12 رواية عزازيل ص112.*
*13 رواية  عزازيل ص112.  *
*14 رواية عزازيل ص146.*
*15 تشارلز كنجزلي "  هايبيتشيا " ص 65.*
*16 رواية عزازيل  ص250.*
*17 رواية عزازيل ص246و247.*
*18 رواية عزازيل ص252و253.*
*19 كان هؤلاء أربعة من الرهبان يتميزون بطول القامة وكانوا مؤيدين  لأوريجانوس فوصفوا بالأخوة الطوال.*
*20 الأب جورج خوام البولسي " أوريجانوس في المبادئ " ص  30-33.*
*20    تاريخ مصر من بداية القرن الأول حتى نهاية القرن العشرين من خلال   مخطوطة   تاريخ البطاركة لساويرس بن المقفع إعداد وتحقيق عبد العزيز جمال  الدين ج 1  ص   496. *
*21 رواية عزازيل  ص71و72.*
*22 رواية عزازيل ص71.*
*23 رواية عزازيل ص121و122.*
*24 إيريس    المصري ص 380 و381 مع هامش ص 381 (راجع كتاب " دراسة جديدة  لسيرابيوم    الإسكندرية " (بالفرنسية) للأرشيمندريت جيتي ج 4 ص 93-94 والهوامش   المفصلة   على هاتين الصفحتين.*
*[124] Sozomen, Historia Ecclesiatica, 7: 15*
*Tyrannius Rufinus, Historia ecclesiastica, 2: 23Socrates Scholasticus. B V. Ch. XVI.*
*أنظر إيريس حبيب المصري قصة الكنيسة القبطية ك1 ص 378-381.*
*27 هامش ص 380 إيريس (بريشيا: " إسكندرية المصريين " (باللاتينية) ص97 و "  قديسو مصر (بالفرنسية) للب بول دورليان ج 1 ص 405.*
*28    إيريس المصري ص 380 و381 مع هامش ص 381 (راجع كتاب " دراسة جديدة     لسيرابيوم الإسكندرية " (بالفرنسية) للأرشيمندريت جيتي ج 4 ص 93-94    والهوامش  المفصلة على هاتين الصفحتين.*
*29 إيريس المصري ص 381 عن " تاريخ الكنيسة " (بالفرنسية) للأرشمندريت  جيتي ج4 ص 93-94 والهوامش المفصلة على هاتين الصفحتين.*
*30 ص135و136.*
*31 ص136.*
*32 ص143.*
*33 ص145.*
*34 ص151-153.*
*35 ص157.*
*36 ص185.*
*37 ص185-159.*
*38 ص161-164.*
*39 ص174.*
*[138] Socratesk Historia Ecclesiastica*
*[139]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypatia_of_Alexandria#cite_note-beauty-27*
*[140] Soldan, W.G. und Heppe, H., Geschichte der Hexenprozesse, Essen  1990. p.82. *
*[141] Whitfield, Bryan J. The Beauty of Reasoning: A  Reexamination of Hypatia of Alexandra*
*[142][http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=UCkgLBCh2m0C&pg=PA18&lpg=PA18*
*Maria Dzielska, Hypatia of Alexandria , Harvard University Press, 1996.  p.18.*
*[143]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypatia_of_Alexandria#cite_note-beauty-27*
*[144] Christopher Haas, Alexandria in  Late Antiquity, Topography and Social Conflict. Pp. 307-309.*
*47 هيبيشيا ص 201. *
*[146] WACE H & PIERCY W C.  A  Dictionary of Christian Biography and Literature (1994, p. 504).*
*[147] J.A.  McGuckin Saint Cyril of  Alexandria and  the Christological Controversy: Its History, Theology, and Texts.*
*[148] WACE H & PIERCY W C.  A  Dictionary of Christian Biography and Literature (1994, p. 504). *
*51 ص185. *
*[150] Christopher Haas, Alexandria in  Late Antiquity, Topography and Social Conflict. Pp. 280-283. *
*[151]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_of_Laodicea*
*See C. S. Huist, St George of Cappadocia in Legend and History  (1910).*
*54 ص121و122.*
*55 ص64.*
*[154] Christopher Haas, Alexandria in  Late Antiquity, Topography and Social Conflict. Pp.91-127.*
*[155]en.wikipedia.org*
*[156] Catholic Encyclopedia.*
*[157] Encyclopedia Britannica 2004*
*[158] Josephus, Antiquities of the Jews, in The Works of Josephus, Bk. 12,  chapters. 1, 2, pp. 308-309*
*[159] Sir John Pentland Mahaffy The History of Egypt under the Ptolemaic Dynasty, New York 1899  p. 192.*
*62 يوسابيوس القيصري ك4  ف2.*


----------

